# ICB 2014 - Fakten, Lieferzeiten, Bilder



## Carver_Bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

Hier werden wir Updates zu den 2014er ICB's posten.
Ich mache gleich mal den Anfang: hier das erste Bild des ICB03 2014.





Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (3. Dezember 2013)

schöne cleane Optik... 
gefällt. 

und sinnvoll: spacer über dem Vorbau... so hätte ich das auch gerne gehabt. dann hätte man den Vorbau höher machen können.

gibts die Bilder auch in Groß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (3. Dezember 2013)

schwarz


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> schöne cleane Optik...
> gefällt.
> 
> und sinnvoll: spacer über dem Vorbau... so hätte ich das auch gerne gehabt. dann hätte man den Vorbau höher machen können.
> ...



Sorry, das ist schon die große Version. 
Bessere Fotos und Detailbilder gibt's, wenn ein *richtiger* Fotograf am Werk war und nicht ich 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nationrider (3. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hier werden wir Updates zu den 2014er ICB's posten.
> Ich mache gleich mal den Anfang: hier das erste Bild des ICB03 2014.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow  sieht stark aus...
wo find  ich die specs, geo daten und den preis?
apropos: 650b oder?


----------



## ron101 (3. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich noch interessieren was die Rakete auf die Waage bringt.

Gruss
ron


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

nationrider schrieb:


> wo find  ich die specs, geo daten und den preis?
> apropos: 650b oder?



Moin!
Korrekt, das ICB03 kommt mit 650b. Die Specs und Geometrietabelle hänge ich an.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> Würde mich noch interessieren was die Rakete auf die Waage bringt.



Gewicht bei Gr. M: 13,4kg. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## aurelio (3. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Teil!


----------



## fender_90 (3. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es auch schon Fotos von den anderen ICB-Versionen? Mich interessiert vor allem die Optik vom 02.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

fender_90 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch schon Fotos von den anderen ICB-Versionen? Mich interessiert vor allem die Optik vom 02.



Die ICB01 und ICB02 Musterrahmen kommen Mitte bis Ende Dezember. 
Fotos folgen asap.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fender_90 (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## tobsinger (3. Dezember 2013)

ich finds interessant wie jetzt ganz selbstverstaendlich auf 650b gesetzt wird. letztes jahr hat man sich das ja noch nicht getraut.
soll keine kritik sein , ganz im gegenteil mein RnC ist auch 650(marketinggewaesch)b.


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Dezember 2013)

Mein ICB02 muss unbedingt schwarz werden!


----------



## olsche (4. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
wie sieht`s mit dem Termin Februar`14 aus?
Ist der noch aktuell?
Zum Gewicht: gewogen oder gerechnet?
Es kommt mir recht leicht vor, grade weil es 27,5 ist?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

Moin!
Februar 2014 für die Komplettbikes konnte leider nicht gehalten werden. 
Das Gewicht ist gewogen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## cmi (4. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Februar 2014 für die Komplettbikes konnte leider nicht gehalten werden.



März? April? Mai? Juni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2013)

Ende Juli dafür per luftfracht


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> März? April? Mai? Juni?



Derzeit sieht alles nach Ende März aus. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## mille23 (4. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Gewicht bei Gr. M: 13,4kg.
> Gruß Hans



Da fragt man sich was das ICB 02 in 26" wiegen wird? Wenn man ICB 02 26" gegen ICB03 bzgl. Gabel, Dämpfer, LRS vergleicht:

Lyrik Rc2DH 2180g vs. Pike DPA 1835g => +345g
Vivid Air 530g  vs. Monarch RC3HV 325g => + 205g
DT Swiss E1900 26" 1915g vs. DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One 650b 1720g => + 195g

kommt schon ein Mehrgewicht von fast 750g raus. Das sollte eigentlich u.A. mein Tourenrad ersetzen. Ich hoffe einfach mal das ist die Bergab-Performance wert


----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2013)

Also mein ICB 2 V1 hat gerade 15,8 in XL. Was aber schon eher das maximal mögliche ist.
(mit 500g Pedalen).

richtig viel spart beim 3er aber die XX1. 

es ist aber auch kein Problem das ICB mit 12,5 kg auf zu bauen....


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

Moin!
Natürlich wiegen wir die Musterräder auch, sobald sie da sind.
Für Toureneinsatz mit dem ICB02 26" solltest du dir ggf. einen zweiten Satz Reifen anschaffen. 
Allein der Unterschied zum Hans Dampf sind ca. 250g pro Reifen, vom Rollwiderstand will ich gar nicht erst anfangen 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Dezember 2013)

mille23 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich was das ICB 02 in 26" wiegen wird? Wenn man ICB 02 26" gegen ICB03 bzgl. Gabel, Dämpfer, LRS vergleicht:
> 
> Lyrik Rc2DH 2180g vs. Pike DPA 1835g => +345g
> Vivid Air 530g  vs. Monarch RC3HV 325g => + 205g
> ...



Naja, du musst dich schon entscheiden ob du es lieber leichter und ggf. besser rollend haben willst oder eine optimierte Performance Bergab.
das 26" 02er geht halt schon in Richtung Superenduro das aus dem Karton auch im Park mitspielt.

Bin ich der einzige der das ICB03 optisch reichlich fad findet?


----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das ICB03 optisch reichlich fad findet?



fragte Bine Maja.....


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Dezember 2013)

ich finds in so ganz platt schwarz auch nicht so dolleâ¦ :/

und zum Thema Gewicht sage ich mal, wer nicht grade zig tausend Euro als Upgrade reinstecken will und es auch bergab gerne/gut bewegt wird sich mit etwas um 15kg anfreunden mÃ¼ssen, mein ICB02 mit minimalen Upgrades (Bremse, Schaltung, leichte Pedale, leichter Sattel), recht nahe am Original kam mit den Onza Reifen in GrÃ¶Ãe M auch locker auf 14,5kg.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Dezember 2013)

BumbleBee


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also mein ICB 2 V1 hat gerade 15,8 in XL. Was aber schon eher das maximal mögliche ist.
> (mit 500g Pedalen).
> 
> richtig viel spart beim 3er aber die XX1.
> ...


Solche Rechenspielchen habe ich auch mal gemacht. Ich werden, wenn mein Rad hoffentlich im Laufe der nächsten Woche fahrfertig ist, mit Stalfeder hinten, voll bikeparktauglichem LRS mit 6 Jahre altem Vorderrad, schweren DH-Reifen und ein paar gewichtsmäßig eher unbedeutenden Veränderungen zum ICB02 auch bei ca. 15,7 Kg landen. Mit FR-Reifen sind es aber nur noch 14,9Kg. Mit Vivid Air 14,5 und wenn der aktuell geplante Ausbau fertig ist 14,1 mit Fr-Reifen. Voll bikeparktauglich mit 2x10 komme ich auf unter 15kg; mit 1x10 und ohne Reverb hätte ich einen kleinen Freerider mit 14,1Kg. Vor 5 Jahren war mein Rad mit dem Einsatzgebiet "tourentuglicher Freerider" (aka. "Enduro)") ganze 4-5Kilo schwerer. Und damit bin ich auch 40Km Touren gefahren.

Das 2014-02er wird grob geschätz mit Pedalen 14,7 Kilo wiegen. Natürlich wird sich der Unterschied zu einem reinen Tourenrad bergauf bemerkbar machen. Bergab machts dafür aber auch mehr Spaß.Wer den Kompromiss nicht eingehen will, sollte sich nochmal überlegen, ob das ICB -zumindest das 2014-02er mit seiner deutlichen Ausrichtung auf Bergabspaß - wirklich das richtige Rad ist. Das schöne am ICB ist die enorme Vielseitigkeit: Man kann für sein jeweils geplantes Einsatzgebiet durchaus 1-2Kilo sparen oder drauflegen.


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das ICB03 optisch reichlich dezent findet?


.  Ich würde aber mit wenigen kleinen rot eloxierten Details veredeln. Meine Referenz in Sachen "schlicht aber schön" sieht so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (4. Dezember 2013)

Vieleicht könnte man an den Felgen die Decals entfernen, und an der Gabel den RS Kleber.
So würde es mir noch besser gefallen, als es so schon tut.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cmi (4. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ende Juli dafür per luftfracht



Er hat Jehova gesagt! 
 @Hans: danke, Ende März ist noch ok, hoffentlich verschiebt es sich nicht weiter *3malaufholzklopf*


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## piilu (4. Dezember 2013)

2015 Bitte mit Weiß anstatt Silber


----------



## Ochiba63 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das 2014er 02 650b müßte in der Auslegung schon anders sein. Es ist meine Wahl weil ich es nicht so extrem downhill lästig brauche
Ich warte sehnsüchtig drauf weil ich mich mit meinem cc quälen muß


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> 2015 Bitte mit Weiß anstatt Silber



***Würg***


----------



## KainerM (4. Dezember 2013)

Also für mein 2014er 02 rechne ich mit ~14,2kg. Pike, 26" Flow EX, 2x10 X9/X7, Maxxis in 2,4/2,5, also schon ein "robuster" Aufbau grundsätzlich. Soll ja nicht nur bergauf gehen.
Dafür verzichte ich auf die Variostütze, die brauch ich nämlich überhaupst nicht.

Nur so am Rande, hab ichs überlesen, gibt es schon eine Terminidee für die Framekits?

mfg


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Framekits sind wahrscheinlich ca. Mitte März lieferbar.
Die Kompletträder brauchen etwas länger, weil wir auf die letzten Teile warten müssen. Deshalb erst ca. Ende März.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das 2013er ICB 03 hat mir optisch zwar mehr zugesagt, aber dafür ist die Austattung top und der Preis genial. Das Bike steht auf meiner Favoritenliste ganz oben 

Anscheinend bleibts bei der 125mm Reverb bei Rahmengrösse M ? Echt schade


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Anscheinend bleibts bei der 125mm Reverb bei Rahmengrösse M ? Echt schade



Ja, bleibt dabei. Wir haben lang überlegt wo wir die Grenze ziehen und haben uns dann so entschieden. Erst ab Gr. L verbauen wir 150mm Hub.
Hat übrigens keine finanziellen Gründe. Es geht darum, daß auch "GR. M Fahrer" mit weniger Schrittlänge die Stütze ganz ausfahren können sollen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (4. Dezember 2013)

Rahmen mitte März!
Och komm, das muss schneller gehen...
Zur Farbe: Schwarz ist geil, evt. werde ich mit roten Akzenten arbeiten oder komplett Stealth!

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2013)

ich hab ja immer für Schwarz gestimmt 
finde das Teil schaut auch richtig gut aus.
(wie ist der carver Schriftzug gemacht? ist der aufgeklebt oder weiß Lackiert?)

Aber muss unterdessen sagen das ich das blau schon geil finde. 
Bisher hat mir das auch jeder bestätigt das das super ist. Leuchtet halt richtig gut.


----------



## KainerM (4. Dezember 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Rahmen mitte März!
> Och komm, das muss schneller gehen...



Ach wo, so bleibt Zeit für mich meine Teilekiste noch siebzehn Mal umzuräumen. Bis auf ein paar Teile is fast alles da - fehlt nur der Rahmen. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Kleinkind auf Weihnachten wenn das Ding kommt und ich mich eine Tag im "Bastelzimmer" einsperren kann und das Bike zusammen nagele 

Der schwierigste Punkt wird wohl der Lenker. Eloxalparts farblich passend zueinander zu bekommen ist eine Lotterie - aber ich würde gerne auf einen blauen Lenker setzen. Der Sixpack Kamikaze Riser hellblau könnte aber gut passen... Sonst muss es eben wieder ein weißer Lenker sein.

mfg


----------



## olsche (4. Dezember 2013)

Teilekiste fährt noch...
Alles was ich nicht übernehmen kann liegt aber bereit!
 @Merlin7: Der Carverschriftzug sollte eigentlich auch silber sein (Wird wohl bei mir auch farblich angepasst werden...)

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wie ist der carver Schriftzug gemacht? ist der aufgeklebt oder weiß Lackiert?



Keine Ahnung, sieht eher aus wie lackiert.


----------



## milk (4. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt sehr in Schwarz!
Was ist auf dem weissen Aufkleber hinten am Sattelrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (4. Dezember 2013)

wie sieht es denn mit den chancen aus, wenn man sich spontan verliebt und leider nicht vorbestellt hat?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Ist noch in allen Grössen verfügbar.


----------



## Kharne (5. Dezember 2013)

Mach mich nicht schwach! ^^


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ja, bleibt dabei. Wir haben lang überlegt wo wir die Grenze ziehen und haben uns dann so entschieden. Erst ab Gr. L verbauen wir 150mm Hub.
> Hat übrigens keine finanziellen Gründe. Es geht darum, daß auch "GR. M Fahrer" mit weniger Schrittlänge die Stütze ganz ausfahren können sollen.
> Gruß Hans



Schade, sollte die 150mm Stütze aufgrund der Schrittlänge nicht passen, findet sich eher jemand der gegen eine 125mm Reverb tauschen würde, als umgekehrt.
Aber das ist auf jeden Fall jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Dezember 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich finds interessant wie jetzt ganz selbstverstaendlich auf 650b gesetzt wird. letztes jahr hat man sich das ja noch nicht getraut.


Fand ich letztes Jahr auch schade. Aber den allgemeinen Geschmack hat es mit 26" ja noch weitaus eher getroffen, von daher wohl die beste Entscheidung.


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das ICB03 optisch reichlich fad findet?


Ich finds eigentlich ziemlich schick.


----------



## KainerM (5. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das ICB03 optisch reichlich fad findet?



Ich finds OK. Abgesehen von den ziemlich "bunten" Laufrädern ists ein gutes Inkognito-Bike. Mir wärs zu fad, gibt aber Leute die das mögen.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Penguin (5. Dezember 2013)

Sind die Specs final? Eine SoloAir Feder bei der Pike würde doch besser passen und wahrscheinlich mehr ICBler ansprechen... oder?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (5. Dezember 2013)

Jepp, die Specs sind final. 
Für Enduro-Racer mache ich da nen Haken dran, da reicht Solo Air und die 100g Gewichtsersparnis nehmen diese Fahrer gern mit.
Wir glauben aber, daß die Mehrheit der ICB03 user (und da spreche ich nicht nur vom Forum) mit dem ICB auch mal längere Touren fährt. Dafür ist die Kletterhilfe absolut sinnvoll. Deshalb steckt Dual Position drin. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (5. Dezember 2013)

fahre lange Touren und das mit der Lyrik...
und hatte noch nie den Wunsch nach Absenkung.
ISt mir bei keiner Tour in den Sinn gekommen. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, hätte ich wohl immer vergessen das ich das könnte.

Aber wers nciht will kanns ja raus bauen


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2013)

in den bergen gibts auch ab und an mal ne steigung wo ich die gabel absenke. Ist einfach ein stück angenehmer. Aber ich denke mal die meisten käufer werden sich wohl in deutschen mittelgebirgen bewegen. Dort gehts ja selten mal über 500hm (oder mehr) mit steigung von 15-20% den berg rauf. Von daher seh ich das mit der Absenkung auch als nicht so wichtig an. Aber gut, kommt im laden halt gut: Das fahrrad hat sogar eine absenkbare gabel, damit gehts NOCH leichter den berg rauf. 

Ja ich weis, mittelgebirge sind nicht immer flach, ich bin arrogant weil ich in den alpen wohne und es gibt auch kompetente (ver)käufer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Dezember 2013)

Nein nein, du bist nicht arrogant, nur nicht repräsentativ


----------



## mille23 (6. Dezember 2013)

@Merlin7: Kann man Deinen Gewichtstabellen entnehmen, dass Du sowohl die Kombination Vivid Air + Lyrik + 26" als auch Monarch + Pike + 650B gefahren bist?

Oder hat jemand anderes den Vergleich in der Kombination (also hauptsächlich Dämpfer + Gabel)? Sowohl Pike als auch der Monarch RC3HV sollen ja eigentlich sehr gut funktionieren, daher frage ich mich ob das dann überhaupt noch einen großen Unterschied bergab macht.


----------



## Pintie (6. Dezember 2013)

hinten bin ich monarch+ (216*63); kage (222*70) gefahren und dann beim vivid air 222*70 gelandet. Und da bleibe ich auch 

Der monarch (216*63) ist straffer, beim Touren fahren ist der Druckstufen hebel praktisch. 

Finde da ist die Umsetzung von Carver sehr gut. die 26" Variante geht halt deutlich mehr richtung Dh, die 650B deutlich mehr richtung Tour.

Wobei nur so.. mit meiner 15,8 kg Kiste hab ich trotzdem viel Spaß bei Touren. Schiebe/trage aber auch öfter mal viel rauf.

vorne hab ich nur die Lyrik, bin aber mal ein icb 1 mit durolux gefahren.
Die Pike durfte ich bissher nur anfassen nicht fahren ...

mit 650B bleibt die Front bei der Pike ja ca gleich hoch wie bei der Lyrik mit 26". Von der Geo macht das also nicht viel.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist das Tretlager beim 27,5" mit Pike nun hÃ¶her oder tiefer als beim 26er mit Lyrik? Ist nicht h_tretlager= r_laufrad + Tretlageroffset 

Hoffentlich werden die Federeinheiten der Pike noch gÃ¼nstiger, zZ kostet die SoloAir 100â¬...


----------



## Kharne (6. Dezember 2013)

160er Pike 26" 542mm Einbauhöhe, 650B 552mm + zusätzliche 12,5mm durch das größere VR , Lyrik 160mm 545 mm, 170 555mm.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2013)

Die ausfallenden kompensieren zumindest hinten den größeren raddurchmesser.


----------



## janifabi (6. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> fahre lange Touren und das mit der Lyrik...
> und hatte noch nie den Wunsch nach Absenkung.
> ISt mir bei keiner Tour in den Sinn gekommen. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, hätte ich wohl immer vergessen das ich das könnte.
> 
> Aber wers nciht will kanns ja raus bauen




geht mir genau so.
Habe die Dual Position drin, und die Absenkung noch nie gebraucht.
Das ICB ist so kletterfreudig, da braucht man das nicht.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (6. Dezember 2013)

Man könnte ja auch nächstes Jahr den Community- Charakter des Bikes  unterstreichen und 1-2 Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten beim ICB02 übrig lassen  . Meiner Meinung nach ist die Absenkung nicht *so* gefragt wie das Carver jetzt sagt, zumindest nicht bei der potentiellen Käuferschaft dieses Rads.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch nächstes Jahr den Community- Charakter des Bikes  unterstreichen und 1-2 Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten beim ICB02 übrig lassen  . Meiner Meinung nach ist die Absenkung nicht *so* gefragt wie das Carver jetzt sagt, zumindest nicht bei der *potentiellen Käuferschaft dieses Rads.*



Ich würde die ladenkäufer, die von dem Projekt nichts wissen nicht unterschätzen (quantitativ). Und die brauchen UNBEDINGT die absenkung, ob sie dann benutzt wird... 

Vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich Hans & Co voll verstehen!

Nichts desto trotz, Luft ist Luft und bleib Luft und weil Luft Luft ist wird Luft nie Stahl sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (6. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich würde die ladenkäufer, die von dem Projekt nichts wissen nicht unterschätzen (quantitativ). Und die brauchen UNBEDINGT die absenkung, ob sie dann benutzt wird...
> 
> Vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich Hans & Co voll verstehen!
> 
> Nichts desto trotz, Luft ist Luft und bleib Luft und weil Luft Luft ist wird Luft nie Stahl sein



Achja, die DESFIETSCHÖRMUSSSEIN-Keule - kann man nichts machen Stimme dir ja zu. Außerdem schätze ich, dass Hans & Co. sich nicht wieder diese Arbeit machen wollen (kann ich auch verstehen )


----------



## ale2812 (7. Dezember 2013)

meine einzige sorge im moment ist, dass die tretlagerhöhe im 650b Betrieb zu hoch ist, da der Rahmen ja eigtl auf 26" in sachen Tretlager optimiert wurde. ist die sorge berächtigt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2013)

Da viele das Tretlager in 26" schon grenzwertig tief finden, durfte DAS wohl kein Problem darstellen. Vor allem da die 650B-Ausfallenden die Achse im Verhältnis zum Rahmen 7mm höher legt damit das Tretlager wieder ein Stück runter kommt


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Dezember 2013)

würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, da a) die 650b Ausfallet den Unterschied etwas kompensieren und b) das Tretlager bei 26" für mein Gefühl schon recht tief sitzt...


----------



## boescha (7. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Ist noch in allen Grössen verfügbar.



Jetzt noch reservieren und dann im März sicher einen bekommen geht aber nicht?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (7. Dezember 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Achja, die DESFIETSCHÖRMUSSSEIN-Keule - kann man nichts machen Stimme dir ja zu. Außerdem schätze ich, dass Hans & Co. sich nicht wieder diese Arbeit machen wollen (kann ich auch verstehen )



Moin!
Eigentlich sind wir uns teamintern einig, daß für die 2015er Bikes auf jeden Fall wieder Abstimmungen fällig sind. Wenn's eine repräsentative Mehrheit für ein Stahlfedersetup gibt, werden wir das auch anbieten. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (7. Dezember 2013)

boescha schrieb:


> Jetzt noch reservieren und dann im März sicher einen bekommen geht aber nicht?



Klar geht das. Eine mail an mich mit Modell, Grösse und Kontaktdaten reicht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Mr.Penguin (7. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Eigentlich sind wir uns teamintern einig, daß für die 2015er Bikes auf jeden Fall wieder Abstimmungen fällig sind. Wenn's eine repräsentative Mehrheit für ein Stahlfedersetup gibt, werden wir das auch anbieten.
> Gruß Hans



Ihr seid die Besten Nur so aus Interesse: Habt ihr viele ICBs in den Ladengeschäften verkauft?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (7. Dezember 2013)

Sicher werden auch ICB's im Laden verkauft. Ein gutes Rad bleibt ein gutes Rad, egal ob man hier mitliest oder nicht 
Frag' mich jetzt aber bitte nicht nach Statistiken, die hab' ich nicht.
Gruß  Hans


----------



## ale2812 (7. Dezember 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, da a) die 650b Ausfallet den Unterschied etwas kompensieren und b) das Tretlager bei 26" für mein Gefühl schon recht tief sitzt...





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da viele das Tretlager in 26" schon grenzwertig tief finden, durfte DAS wohl kein Problem darstellen. Vor allem da die 650B-Ausfallenden die Achse im Verhältnis zum Rahmen 7mm höher legt damit das Tretlager wieder ein Stück runter kommt



ich danke euch für die info!


----------



## Woodmox (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Ich wohne in der Schweiz (Raum Basel). Ein XXL-shop ist leider zu weit weg und die haben auch nicht mehr die Auswahl an Rahmengröße um probe zu sitzen. Ich habe Forum gesucht aber nicht Passendes gefunden.(vielleicht bin ich auch zu doof....?) vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen zwecks Probe sitzen oder Kauf Entscheidung zwischen 44 und 47? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, da ich mich mal entscheiden müsste um ein Rahmenset zu reservieren...

Gleich noch eine Frage an Carver/Hans:
Wie ist das wenn man den Rahmen in die Schweiz ausführt...bekommt man dann die Mehrwertsteuer zurück?

Danke schonmal

Gruß Max


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin Max!
Da habe ich mich wohl leider etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. 
Rahmensets können nicht mehr reserviert werden. Die wurden auf Kundenwunsch bestellt, also quasi abgezählt.
Nur Kompletträder kann man noch reservieren.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Woodmox (8. Dezember 2013)

NEIN!!!
verdammt! Wie stehen die Chancen das einer übrig bleibt?

Gruß Max


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Dezember 2013)

Dazu müsste ein Rahmen storniert werden. 
Derzeit wäre noch 1X ICB01 in Gr. M (44cm) zu haben.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Woodmox (8. Dezember 2013)

Klingt gut. dann würde ich das reservieren...Gibt es schon echte bildet der Farbe?

Schick dir nachher noch meine Daten als e-mail. Wie ist das mit der Mehrwertsteuer,kannst du dazu was sagen?

Gruß Max


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Dezember 2013)

Falls der Versand in die Schweiz klappt (müsste noch geklärt werden), wird vom VK die Deutsche MwST von 19% abgezogen. Die Schweizer MwSt wird dann wieder draufgeschlagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Dezember 2013)

Woodmox schrieb:


> Wie ist das wenn man den Rahmen in die Schweiz ausführt...bekommt man dann die Mehrwertsteuer zurück?



Moin!
Der Versand in die Schweiz ist leider bis auf Weiteres nicht möglich. Damit hat sich die Frage mit der MwSt wohl erledigt, nehme ich an? Sorry!
Gruß Hans


----------



## Woodmox (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info. Ich würde das Rad auch selber einführen...Also deutsche Lieferadresse und selber über den Zoll gehen. Dann lässt man die Rechnung abstempeln, zahlt die Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer und bekommt die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer dann von euch zurück?


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2013)

Das wird nix, da das Rad nicht als Exportgut gedacht ist, kannst du hinterher schlecht die 
Märchensteuer von Carver zurückverlangen. Wirst dann wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen 
und die Kiste zusätzlich noch verzollen müssen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Dezember 2013)

Meines Wissens läuft das so, allerdings bin ich dafür der falsche Ansprechpartner. 
Bitte kläre das direkt mit [email protected]. 
Oder besser noch mit dem Schweizer Zoll, dann hast du die Info direkt von der Quelle 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Woodmox (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Mühe. Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren...mal sehen...werde hier nochmal feedback geben.


----------



## KainerM (15. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine blöde Frage - Sattelklemme ist bei den Framesets keine dabei, oder?

mfg


----------



## LasseChristian (15. Dezember 2013)

hallo, bin noch relativ neu was das icb bike angeht, wenn man sowas haben will muss man das dann exklusiv wo auch immer vorbestellen oder kann man das auch einfach kaufen wie andere räder auch?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## warp4 (15. Dezember 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage - Sattelklemme ist bei den Framesets keine dabei, oder?
> 
> mfg



Nein.bisher jedenfalls nicht 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2013)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> hallo, bin noch relativ neu was das icb bike angeht, wenn man sowas haben will muss man das dann exklusiv wo auch immer vorbestellen oder kann man das auch einfach kaufen wie andere räder auch?
> Danke im Vorraus



Die gibt es nur bei Fahrrad XXL. Entweder in den Filialen, oder im Onlineshop. Es sind schon viele vorbestellt, aber noch sollen laut Carver einige für 2014 verfügbar sein. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du sonst deine Bikes kaufst, aber da hat ja auch nicht jeder Händler jedes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. Dezember 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Sattelklemme ist bei den Framesets keine dabei, oder?
> mfg



Korrekt, die Framekits kommen ohne Sattelklemme. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## KainerM (15. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Korrekt, die Framekits kommen ohne Sattelklemme.



Gut, dann muss die auch noch auf meine Einkaufliste. Naja, die paar Euro machen das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett 

mfg


----------



## haske (16. Dezember 2013)

@Woodmox: Hey, das mit der MwSt-Erstattung bei Ausfuhr in die CH läuft so wie mans gewohnt ist. Hab das ICB letztes Jahr zu XXL Walcher in Stuttgart liefern lassen und dann ordnungsgemäß verzollt und die MwSt kasiert ;-). Warum Carver im Gegensatz zu allen großen Versandhändlern in DE nicht direkt in die CH liefert ist mir auch unverständlich. 

Gruß Haske


----------



## nino85 (16. Dezember 2013)

haske schrieb:


> @Woodmox: Hey, das mit der MwSt-Erstattung bei Ausfuhr in die CH läuft so wie mans gewohnt ist. Hab das ICB letztes Jahr zu XXL Walcher in Stuttgart liefern lassen und dann ordnungsgemäß verzollt und die MwSt kasiert ;-). Warum Carver im Gegensatz zu allen großen Versandhändlern in DE nicht direkt in die CH liefert ist mir auch unverständlich.
> 
> Gruß Haske



Fahrrad XXL liefert nicht nach CH, Carver hat damit (leider) nichts zu tun. Die bauen die Räder nur, der Vertrieb läuft ausschließlich über FXXL.

Ich vermute, dass der Webshop nur als Ergänzung zu den Ladengeschäften gesehen wird. Die gibt es eben nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Woodmox (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info. Carver hatte gleich geantwortet und gesagt vertrieb nur über F-XXL...die haben sich jedoch nicht gemeldet...Aber ist ja schön das das also auch klappt...dann muss man nicht schmuggeln  und mit dem versand ist nicht schlimm wohne an der Grenze...
 @haske: was hast du denn für eine Größe vom ICB? und wenn´s passt darf ich mich da mal rauf setzen? wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist....


----------



## KainerM (16. Dezember 2013)

@Woodmox: Der Link sollt für dich interessant sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664296

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodmox (16. Dezember 2013)

danke...ist leider alles ganz schön weit weg...


----------



## Son_of_Thor (17. Dezember 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Fahrrad XXL liefert nicht nach CH, Carver hat damit (leider) nichts zu tun. Die bauen die Räder nur, der Vertrieb läuft ausschließlich über FXXL.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass der Webshop nur als Ergänzung zu den Ladengeschäften gesehen wird. Die gibt es eben nur in Deutschland.



Das Problem ist, es ist aufwendig etwas in die Schweiz zu schicken...da müssen Formulare erstellt werden etc. ebenso ist die Versand UNGLAUBLICH teuer, selbst für einen größeren Kunden. Und grad bei solchen Großteilen würde das der Kunde wohl alles nicht zahlen wollen, das ist nicht mit 20 Euro erledigt. Daher kann ich verstehen das man sagt nööö.

Aber ich würde das Ding auch an eine Deutsche Filliale oder Adresse schicken lassen und dann halt selber einführen und verzollen...kenne einige die das so machen. Theoretisch müsste man das Rad auch abholen lassen können, dann würde wohl kein Aufwand für XXL entstehen aber auch das wird alles nicht billig.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Essence (17. Dezember 2013)

Woodmox schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Carver hatte gleich geantwortet und gesagt vertrieb nur über F-XXL...die haben sich jedoch nicht gemeldet...Aber ist ja schön das das also auch klappt...dann muss man nicht schmuggeln  und mit dem versand ist nicht schlimm wohne an der Grenze...
> @_haske_: was hast du denn für eine Größe vom ICB? und wenn´s passt darf ich mich da mal rauf setzen? wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist....


 @Woodmox: danke im Voraus fürs melden falls du eine Antwort von F-XXL erhältst. Bin auch selber an einem ICB Import in die Schweiz interessiert und freue mich auf weitere Infos dazu hier im Forum.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## ron101 (18. Dezember 2013)

Fahrrad XXL hat mir geantwortet, dass es kein Problem ist die Deutsche MwSt. zurück zu erstatten, wenn man das Bike selber ausführt.
Cheers
ron


----------



## McGeifer (25. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal dumm fragen. Bin am überlegen mir nächstes Jahr auch ein ICB zu holen. Preislich würde mir das 02 von 2013 gut passen. Wie läuft das jetzt mit den 2014er Modellen. So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe muss man die per Mail vorbestellen? Wie schaut das 2014 02 farblich aus? Hat sich an der Geometrie und den Komponeneten etwas geändert? Find das bischen komisch das man das jetzt schon vorbestellen kann ich aber keine genauen Specs zu den 2014er Modellen finde.

Wäre super wenn mich da mal jemand aufklären könnte.


----------



## McGeifer (25. Dezember 2013)

Hmm ok .. jetzt .. hab ich übersehen. Das neue Foren Layout ist aber auch wirklich unübersichtlich...


----------



## ron101 (26. Dezember 2013)

Das ICB03 2013 wog 12.8kg, liegt das Mehrgewicht beim 2014 (13.4kg) an den grösseren Räder?
Seht Ihr noch potential beim ICB03 2014 Komplettbike unter 13kg zu kommen? Falls ja mit welchen Komponenten/Aufwand?
Cheers
ron


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. Dezember 2013)

Hast du bei den Angaben an die Pedale gedacht?


ron101 schrieb:


> Seht Ihr noch potential beim ICB03 2014 Komplettbike unter 13kg zu kommen?


Ich sehe vor allem keinen Grund!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin!
Die Musterrahmen sind da. Wir werden die Musterbikes asap aufbauen, ca. KW2 haben wir dann Bilder und Gewichte.
Gruß Hans


----------



## frankderflieger (26. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Musterrahmen sind da. Wir werden die Musterbikes asap aufbauen, ca. KW2 haben wir dann Bilder und Gewichte.
> Gruß Hans



Na das ist doch ne super Nachricht zum Ausklang der Feiertage !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (27. Dezember 2013)

Zu spät zum bestellen der Komplettbikes ist es dann aber hoffentlich noch nicht oder?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Dezember 2013)

Kann man pauschal nicht beantworten, hängt vom Modell/Grösse ab. Im Moment wäre noch alles verfügbar.
Gruß Hans


----------



## KainerM (27. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die Musterrahmen sind da. Wir werden die Musterbikes asap aufbauen, ca. KW2 haben wir dann Bilder und Gewichte.



Sollten euch die Teile ausgehen, schickt mir doch einfach den ICB02 Musterrahmen, dann steck ich meine Teile dran 

Bin schon gespannt wie der Serienaufbau so aussieht.

mfg


----------



## olsche (27. Dezember 2013)

Will keinen Musterrahmen, sondern meinen 03er. B-)


----------



## McGeifer (27. Dezember 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Kann man pauschal nicht beantworten, hängt vom Modell/Grösse ab. Im Moment wäre noch alles verfügbar.
> Gruß Hans



Hmm also das find ich schon bischen komisch ich bestell doch nich ende 2013 das 2014 Modell ohne es überhaupt gesehen zu haben. Und wenn ich warte bis es ein Muster zum anschauen gibt könnte es schon vergriffen sein? Öhhhhm .... Ok


----------



## grey (27. Dezember 2013)

Dich zwingt ja keiner.
Das icb kannst bei den fahrradxxl shops kaufen wenn es verfügbar ist.
Die 2013er Modelle sind halt schon eine Weile vergriffen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Dezember 2013)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Hmm also das find ich schon bischen komisch ich bestell doch nich ende 2013 das 2014 Modell ohne es überhaupt gesehen zu haben. Und wenn ich warte bis es ein Muster zum anschauen gibt könnte es schon vergriffen sein? Öhhhhm .... Ok



Du bestellst ja nicht verbindlich ohne Rücktrittsmöglichkeit. 
Wenn du die Muster siehst und das Bike dir nicht gefällt, kannst du einfach wieder stornieren. Stornieren ist darüber hinaus auch aus jedem anderen Grund möglich, oder ohne Angabe von Gründen. Du könntest auch noch eine Woche vor Auslieferung stornieren, ohne dass dir daraus ein Nachteil entsteht.
Die Option der Reservierung haben wir nur eingerichtet, damit man sich eins sichern kann. Die Betonung liegt dabei auf "kann".
Wir nageln niemanden auf die Katze im Sack fest. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (28. Dezember 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Das icb kannst bei den fahrradxxl shops kaufen wenn es verfügbar ist.



Du meinst, falls man überhaupt noch eins in der nächsten Filiale kriegt


----------



## frankderflieger (28. Dezember 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du meinst, falls man überhaupt noch eins in der nächsten Filiale kriegt



Klingt jetzt ein wenig sehr dramatisch 
Rahmen gibt es vereinzelt immer noch im Netz, und die bikes konnten man bis in den Herbst auch noch in mehreren Filialen 
bestaunen, Probefahren ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. Dezember 2013)

Das 2er in M war binnen 10 Minuten im Onlineshop ausverkauft.  
Und dieses Jahr gibts wohl noch weniger Bikes als letztes Jahr...


----------



## [FW] FLO (2. Januar 2014)

Ändert sich am Rahmen etwas gegenüber dem 13er Modell?


----------



## frankderflieger (2. Januar 2014)

[FW] FLO schrieb:


> Ändert sich am Rahmen etwas gegenüber dem 13er Modell?


Nö !
Habe die Frage auch schon mal an Hans gestellt !

Vg 
Frank


----------



## KainerM (2. Januar 2014)

Am Rahmen direkt nur Kleinigkeiten mit den Fertigungstoleranzen etc., damit es das Versatz-Problem vom Vorjahr net wieder gibt. Von mehr weiß ich nicht.

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Januar 2014)

Das Lager vom Horstlink wurde auch geändert.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Januar 2014)

Es wurden einige Fertigungstoleranzen optimiert, und die Qualität der Horst-Link Lager wurde verbessert. 
Ansonsten keine Änderungen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Counterox (3. Januar 2014)

Das Gespräch geht es um die ICB fahrrad. Und was ist mit der Drift-Modell ? Verkaufen sie neue Modelle im Jahr 2014?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Januar 2014)

Ja. Stefan Stark hat den Drift Rahmen für 2014 komplett neu entwickelt. 
Der Federweg bleibt bei 150mm, die Laufräder sind 650b.
Es werden 5 Modelle von 1299,99€ bis knapp über 3000€ kommen.
Die ersten Fotomuster werden in 1-2 Wochen verfügbar sein.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Counterox (3. Januar 2014)

Stellen Sie Bilder hier, oder erstellt ein neues Thema? Nur 650b ? 
Wenn die offizielle Verkauf starten?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Januar 2014)

Dazu wird es ein neues Thema geben. Verkaufsstart ca. Ende März/Anfang April.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Es wurden einige Fertigungstoleranzen optimiert, und die Qualität der Horst-Link Lager wurde verbessert.
> Ansonsten keine Änderungen.
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,

passen die verbesserten Horst-Link Lager in das 2013 ICB? Wenn ja bekomme ich die im XXL?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, die verbesserten Lager passen auch in 2013er Modelle. 
Du kannst die Lager hier online bestellen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. Januar 2014)

Danke, der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht hab's aber trotzdem gefunden


----------



## Werbefant (5. Januar 2014)

Servus miteinander, 
habe lange Zeit das ganze Projekt verfolgt, in letzter Zeit aufgrund hohen Arbeitsaufkommen leider nur noch sporadisch vorbei geschaut - Ist es korrekt dass von dem 2014er Framesets keine mehr zu bekommen sind? Wäre an einem in Größe M (am liebsten grün) interessiert gewesen..

Beste Grüße an alle


----------



## Carver_Bikes (5. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Die 2014er Rahmensets wurden nur auf Kundenwunsch bestellt, diese Option ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar.
Wir können also nur noch Rahmensets anbieten, wenn jemand seins storniert.
Zur Zeit ist ein ICB03 in 50cm und ein ICB01 in 47cm zu haben.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Werbefant (5. Januar 2014)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für die prompte und informative Antwort. Rahmengröße 47 entspräche demnach "L" - ist das korrekt? Bei 177cm Körpergröße und der Tendenz zu einem verspielten Rahmen wäre dieser wahrschl. zu groß. Besteht die Möglichkeit sich auf eine Art "Warteliste" im Falle einer Stornierung o.ä. setzen zu lassen? Wäre an Rahmengröße M (43), vorzugsweise ICB01 interessiert. Würde aber auch 02/03 im Falle nehmen. Vielen Dank schon mal und einen entspannten Sonntagabend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (5. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch Gr. M (44cm) empfehlen.
Hast PN.
Gruß Hans


----------



## burn23 (9. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit der Präsentation des ICB 1+2 aus. Gibts schon Bilder wie vom 3er?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohubig (9. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt


----------



## n04rd1sch (9. Januar 2014)

mohubig schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt


Wir wollen Bilder sehn!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch nächstes Jahr den Community- Charakter des Bikes  unterstreichen und 1-2 Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten beim ICB02 übrig lassen  . Meiner Meinung nach ist die Absenkung nicht *so* gefragt wie das Carver jetzt sagt, zumindest nicht bei der potentiellen Käuferschaft dieses Rads.



Moin!
Wie angekündigt wollen wir auch weiterhin den Community-Charakter beim ICB beibehalten.
Deshalb hinterfragen wir einige (nicht alle) Details für das 2015er ICB02 nochmal neu.
Dafür haben wir ein neues Thema angelegt. 
Wie immer kann jede(r) seinen bzw. ihren Senf dazugeben, unabhängig davon ob eine Kaufabsicht dahinter steht oder nicht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

n04rd1sch schrieb:


> Wir wollen Bilder sehn!



Bin dran, sollte nur noch ca. 1 Woche dauern.
Gruß Hans


----------



## empik (9. Januar 2014)

Die Gewichtsdaten kommen dann auch in einer Woche nehm ich an?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

So isses ;-)
Wenn wir die aufgebauten Räder haben, wird direkt gewogen. Die Bilder und Gewichte posten wir dann hier.
Gruß Hans


----------



## tobiblinker182 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe bereits mein 2. Transalpin 130. Das erste hat einen bösen lackschaden und kratzer am sitzrohr gegen den der xt umwerfer schlug. 
das habe ich noch am gleichen tag umgetauscht. Beim 2. ist der umwerfer wieder verdächtig nahe (1mm) am Sitzrohr. nach rückfrage sollte mir XXL Franz einen x9 Umwerfer als lösung einbauen.
ich wollte heute mein transalpin 130 mit dem verbauten x9 umwerfer abholen, pustekuchen.
der x9 bzw. x0 umwerfer ist für 42 zähne ausgelegt, die verbaute xt kurbel hat 44 zähne. passt also nicht zusammen. Vorschlag vom Franz XXL: wir bauen eine x0 Kurbel für die XT Kurbel ein. Für die Reparatur des ganzen soll ich 70 euro berappen. Carver teilte mir mit das die reparatur kostenlos sei. Ich habe das Bike am 27.12.13 für 1299 Euro gekauft, einen Teil finanziert. Das Widerrufsrecht der Commerzbank für die Finanzierung ist heute abgelaufen... ich kann also nicht mehr vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Gefahren bin ich seit kauf 0km. Die Werkstatt hat mich bis heute warten lassen um mir mitzuteilen das der x0 umwerfer so ohne Kurbeltausch nicht passt. Das ist doch volle Verarsche und Hinhaltetaktik, nun bin ich gezwungen das bike zu nehmen. 

Ich bekam ein angebot für ein cube mit ähnlicher, leicht schlechterer ausstattung für 1600 euro. das sehe ich nicht ein für schlechtere ausstattung mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. Januar 2014)

Du bist hier irgendwie im ganz falschen Thread


----------



## f4lkon (11. Januar 2014)

@tobiblinker182 : 1. Bist du hier falsch.
2. Macht man sich nicht so beliebt 3+ Threads mit selben Inhalt zu füllen.
3. Hol dir doch aus dem Bikemarkt ein x9 Umwerfer+42er Kettenblatt. Da bist du bei maximal 45 Euro. Für das große Kettenblatt kannst du ja die Kurbel dranlassen und umwerfer ist auch in 10min gewechselt.
Schreib das XXL und bestimmt geben die dir sogar noch 50 Euro im Austausch für den XT Umwerfer+44er Kettenblatt. Ich hab mit XXL nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn man vernünftig und sachlich argumentiert.


----------



## ale2812 (11. Januar 2014)

Wird eigtl dieses Jahr der Monarch Plus auf den Rahmen *vernüftig *abgestimmt? Der Wechsel auf LM ist mir bekannt und ein erster Schritt, aber wird nach wie vor ein "zuspachern" der HV-Kammer nötig sein?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Januar 2014)

Ohne HV-Kammer ist der Monarch Plus sicher vielen zu progressiv, also bleibt's bei HV. Die Option, ein paar Spacer einzusetzen ist immer noch besser als eine zu kleine Luftkammer. Spacer kosten ca. 10€, eine zu kleine Luftkammer wäre ein grösseres Problem. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (11. Januar 2014)

Dann kann man ja die Spacer beilegen, oder?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Januar 2014)

Klar, aber wahrscheinlich leider nicht kostenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Januar 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Wird dieses Jahr der Monarch Plus auf den Rahmen *vernüftig *abgestimmt? Der Wechsel auf LM ist mir bekannt und ein erster Schritt, aber wird nach wie vor ein "zuspachern" der HV-Kammer nötig sein?


Der Haken an der Sache: die Progression ist eine recht individuelle Sache. Die einen haben den Dämpfer nicht gespacert, andere fahren ihn fast ganz zu, ich bin irgendwo bei sechs von neun Spacern angekommen glaub ich. Zumal die echt easy zu montieren sind, wenn man sie aufschneidet. Dann muss nur der Druck runter, der Gummiring der die HV-Kammer hält raus. Kammer ein Stück abziehen Spacer rein prummeln und alles retour. Ohne den Dampfer auszubauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Januar 2014)

Grmpf, Doppelpost...


----------



## mohubig (11. Januar 2014)

Blöde frage von einem Leihen! Muss ich das auch bei einem ICB von der Stange machen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn es dir zu stark durchrauscht und zu tief im Federweg hängt ja. Wenn es dir so gefällt wie es ist nicht. Wie gesagt, die einen mögerns plüschig, die anderen haben lieber mehr Progression .


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2014)

Progression sorgt aber nicht dafür das man höher im federweg steht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2014)

Kommt drauf an wie früh sie Einsetzt  Aber Grundsätzlich hast du schon recht. Hab ich blöd ausgedrückt.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2014)

genau, und wie man's definiert und bla bla


----------



## Pintie (12. Januar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Progression sorgt aber nicht dafür das man höher im federweg steht


Denke schon.... 
die Progression durch eine kleine Luftkammer ist ja schon ab Federweg 0 erhöht....
Also rein statisch gesehen werde ich bei gleichem luftdruck weniger sag haben.

wird wohl kaum messbar sein, aber nach meienr logik ist das so


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2014)

ist natürlich richtig, aber nach der logik könntest auch einfach mehr luft einfüllen 

Man müsste jetzt die Federkennlinien haben um da eine endgültige aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Hier die ersten Bilder des 2014er Carver ICB02 26"
Das Rad wiegt in Gr. L (47cm) 15,4kg.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohubig (17. Januar 2014)

geiles teil....bin schon auf das 27,5" gespannt


----------



## olsche (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Hans, auf dem 03er war die Beschriftung auf der Wippe aber nicht drauf?
Was ich persönlich schade fänd...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Die Beschriftung ist bei allen 2014er ICB's auf der Wippe. Auch auf dem 03er.
Man sieht's auf dem Foto des ICB03 nur nicht so gut, weil sich die gelaserten Schriftzüge auf der silbernen Wippe weniger gut abheben.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (17. Januar 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Hallo Hans, auf dem 03er war die Beschriftung auf der Wippe aber nicht drauf?
> Was ich persönlich schade fänd...


ich finds gut das ich das nicht drauf habe  aber im Grundsatz gut


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2014)

Sind das etwa immer noch die gleichen mistigen Dämpferschrauben wie 2013? Das ist so ziemlich das schwächste Teil an meinem Bike...


----------



## Pintie (17. Januar 2014)

oder das erste das an meinem gewechselt wurde.... die sind wirklich Schrott. 
bis auf die Reifen sind es aber wirklich nur verbesserungen....


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Januar 2014)

Hans, sollte da nicht der Hans Dampf drauf sein? Warum isn die Pike nicht komplett Schwarz? Dachte die Bremsscheiben sind 203/203? Und woher kommt dieses üble Gewicht?


Danke schonmal fürs Antworten


Ich übernehm das mal selber.
Weils 26" ist , ist die Magic Mary drauf und auch ne Lyric dran.
Ebenso ist hinten eh nur 180mm geplant gewesen.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
Damit ergibt sich dann auch das Gewicht..


----------



## Pintie (17. Januar 2014)

das gewicht ist leider realistisch....

meins hat gerade 16,4 

mit pike usw ist das gewicht aber gleich anders....


----------



## grey (17. Januar 2014)

Das ist die Freeride nicht die Touren Version, da hat eine Pike oder HD nichts darauf verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hans, sollte da nicht der Hans Dampf drauf sein? Warum isn die Pike nicht komplett Schwarz? Dachte die Bremsscheiben sind 203/203? Und woher kommt dieses üble Gewicht?
> Danke schonmal fürs Antworten



Moin!
Das auf dem Foto ist die 26" Variante mit Lyrik, Vivid Air und Magic Mary Bereifung. Das 26"-Bike ist die eher Freeride-orientierte Version. Hardcore-Komponenten => Hardcore-Gewicht 

Die 650b Variante kommt mit Pike, Monarch Plus und Hans Dampf. Dementsprechend wird das Gewicht beim ICB02 650b geringer ausfallen.
Die Bilder/das Gewicht vom 650b gibt's erst am Montag oder Dienstag, ich bitte um etwas Geduld...
Gruß Hans


----------



## olsche (17. Januar 2014)

Auf der silbernen gelasert hört sich gut an. Dann sieht man's noch nach dem eloxieren!


----------



## Pintie (17. Januar 2014)

die 650B Variante dürfte ca 1 kg leichter sein....

die 26" ist trotzdem gut. und auch mit wenig aufwand auf unter 15kg zu bekommen.


ich werde im sommer noch auf xx1 gehen. dann bekommt man das icb 2 26" auch auf ca 14kg. siehe excel oben.


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Januar 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Das ist die Freeride nicht die Touren Version, da hat eine Pike oder HD nichts darauf verloren.






Du bist aber auch auf Krawall gebürstet,wa?

Danke Hans, mir fiel es dann auch kurz noch dem Post selber wieder ein. War ja so. Und bis Mo oder Di hab ich nun auch noch Geduld.


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Januar 2014)

DP Komisches neues Forum


----------



## mohubig (17. Januar 2014)

ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (17. Januar 2014)

kann man das wieder übersichtlicher gestalten? Dass Specs und Bilder auf einen Klick da sind und man keine Sufu und kein ewiges lesen benötigt. Wäre sicher auch in eurem (Carvers) Interesse.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Guter Einwand. Hab die Specs in den Foto-Post eingefügt...


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Januar 2014)

Geiles Teil! Wenn blos die lange Wartezeit nicht wäre... arg das muss ich mir noch mal genau überlegen.


----------



## burn23 (17. Januar 2014)

Und jetzt noch das 1er und ich kann ruhiger schlafen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Wenn blos die lange Wartezeit nicht wäre... arg das muss ich mir noch mal genau überlegen.


Wenn die echt im März kommen sind die doch fix da?  Ich hab meins Anfang Dezember bestellt Mitte Mai bekommen und konnte es Ende Mai endlich fahren. DAS war lange Wartezeit


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Januar 2014)

Da fehlt mir das Vertrauen zu.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Januar 2014)

!5,4 Kg   Ist Übel.
Da lob ich mit mein Speci.
Das Rahmengewicht ist wahrscheinlich leider immer noch *deutlich *too much !?
3935 gr incl Dämpfer 
Das ist eigentlich Negativrekord in Sachen Rahmengewicht.
Das können andere Hersteller in dem Segment deutlich besser.
Mein 03 Rahmen hatte in L mit Dämpfer leider auch speckige 3830 gr .
Leider keine Verbesserung im neuen Modelljahr.Schade.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Januar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> !5,4 Kg   Ist Übel.
> Da lob ich mit mein Speci.
> Das Rahmengewicht ist wahrscheinlich leider immer noch *deutlich *too much !?
> 3820 gr incl Dämpfer
> ...


Wurde doch überall zig mal erzählt das am neuen rahmen nur fertigungstolleranzen verbessert werden und sonst nichts. Das ist ein freeridebike was man richtig hart rannehmen kann. Und selbst mit sowas kann man entspannt 1000hm am stück hochkurbeln, soll ja auch leute geben die das mit zwei 2,5 baronen machen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Januar 2014)

Mit 15kg geht das doch nicht! Unfahrbar!


----------



## KainerM (18. Januar 2014)

Nögeht garnicht.... wenn ich an die unverstellbaren Qualen denke, die ich die vergangenen Jahre auf meinem 19kg Bock erleiden musste...

Ist halt kein Crosscountry- Radel, und kostet komplett so viel wie ein 601 Rahmen, der gerade mal 400 Gramm leichter ist (2890 g ohne Dämpfer in L, ICB02 L 3290 g gewogen), dafür aber beim ersten Bodenkontakt die Beulenpest bekommt. Und dank trotz "Deutscher Wertarbeit" gibt es auch bei Liteville nach ein paar Jahren keine Ersatzteile für verbeulte Rahmen, sondern nur das Kulanzangebot für ein neues Bike.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (18. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, weiss überhaupt nicht wie ich noch vor ein paar Jahren mit 16-17Kg Rad meine Touren fahren konnte????
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Kerosin0815 (18. Januar 2014)

Klar kann man mit einem 16 kg Bock noch irgendwie Touren fahren.
Hatte halt gehofft das man den Rahmen als Basis für ein AM nutzen kann.
Ein Aufbau Richtung AM wäre aber mit dem Rahmen sinnfrei.



> ICB02 L 3290 g gewogen


Meiner hatte 3,5 kg in L ohne Dämpfer.

Trotzdem tolle Räder für 2014 die da kommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Januar 2014)

Es gibt hier einige Aufbauten die in L um die 13,5kg liegen. Finde ich als AM mit mächtigen Abfahrtsgenen völlig i.o. 
Das vorgestellte ist die FR-Variante. Und 15,4 kg finde ich da sehr akzeptabel. Aber haben wir die Diskussion nicht 2013 auch schon geführt?


----------



## olsche (18. Januar 2014)

Ich habe bei neuen Teilen auch vom Leichtbau-Virus anstecken lassen. Das einzige was man richtig gemerkt hat war der LRS...
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Werbefant (18. Januar 2014)

Also ich freue mich schon sehr auf mein ICB2: Hatte ohnehin vor den Antrieb auf XX1 zu wechseln, sowie bei den Laufrädern auf Hope/Flow EX oder Tune/Flow EX zu wechseln. Mit ein paar weiteren Modifikationen kommt man so gut unter 15 kg, das ist für ein Rad mit diesen Abfahrtsreserven doch mehr als O.K. Ich hoffe nur dass der Liefertermin auch gehalten wird..


----------



## LasseChristian (18. Januar 2014)

War für das icb3 nicht 13,x Kg angepeilt?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. Januar 2014)

Nicht daß ich wüsste. Wir haben nie primär Gewichte angepeilt, sondern möglichst hohe Funktionalität.
Ein 13kg-Bike wäre um Einiges teurer geworden als 2999€. Evtl. gibt's 2015 eine extraleichte Version, dann aber sicher nicht unter 3000€.
Gruß Hans


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2014)

Ich will endlich ein Bild vom ICB 01 sehen  ...!!

Mein Torque XL Rahmen aus 09 wiegt 3,4kg, mein Liteville 301 2,8kg (ohne Dämpfer). FR zu AM halt. Da find ich das ICB ok.
Wenn man ein AM mit 170mm FW will, da gibts ja nur Scott soweit ich weiss.


----------



## mohubig (18. Januar 2014)

also ich muss einfach mal sagen das die Preise einfach der Hammer sind für die Komponenten und so eine Rahmen. Ich spreche jetzt von dem ICB 02 650B. Für einen Menschen der nicht derb viel Kohle hat, ist das ein guter Kompromiss finde ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (18. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Gewicht bei Gr. M: 13,4kg.
> Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mit vivid air,Pike,xx1 bei 13,9kg mit vernünftigen Reifen und L Rahmen, jedoch ohne Arschlift. Ich könnte noch 250g am LRS,100g an den Pedalen, 50g am Lenker sparen ohne ein Vermögen zu bezahlen. Selbst mit Arschlift wäre ich dann unter 14kg was ich absolut OK finde.


----------



## Paramedicus (18. Januar 2014)

Boar! Es tut mir seeeeeehr leid! Ich wollte keine Gewichtsdiskussion los treten. Es war das "Freeride" ICB bei dem das Gewicht vollkommen klar geht. Und das 650b 02 mit um 15kg ist auch ok. Maaaaaaan!


----------



## Pintie (20. Januar 2014)

hab meins gestern 450g leichter gemacht - kostenlos...
einfach mal sauber machen 

Hab wirklich mal vorher nacher gewogen weils mich mal interessiert hat. hätte nicht gedacht das man wirklich 450g batz sammeln kann.

ist vielleicht auch ein 650B vorteil - da hat man mehr reifen profil zum dreck festmachen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab meins gestern 450g leichter gemacht - kostenlos...
> einfach mal sauber machen
> Hab wirklich mal vorher nacher gewogen weils mich mal interessiert hat. hätte nicht gedacht das man wirklich 450g batz sammeln kann.



hahahaha  das habe ich gestern auch gemacht! Es war garnicht soooo arg dreckig und es waren dennoch 350-400g.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2014)

und ich wunder mich warum ich berg auf so langsam bin und berg ab das bike soo träge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (20. Januar 2014)

@ Merlin7 und GrazerTourer:
Könntet ihr bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Unterschied vor / nach dem putzen schreiben ?
In wiefern veränderte sich das Fahrverhalten durchs eingesparte Gewicht ? Handling in schnellen Wechselkurven ? Wie liegt das Bike jetzt in der Luft, bei Bunnyhops, Hinterradversetzen etc. ?
Wieviel Dreck hing am LRS und lässt sich dieser merklich besser beschleinigen ? Und vor allem das Überrollverhalten würde mich interessieren ...


----------



## Pintie (20. Januar 2014)

lol 
ich versuche meine 26"er auf 650B mit schlamm zu tunen. 
ist dann im überrollverhalten viel viel besser.

wichtig ist möglichst viel ans Tretlager zu packen. das bringt den Schwerpunkt runter und mittiger ins bike. 
Aber nicht der Bikebravo sagen - die hypen sonst 2014 Dreckbehälter für die Flaschenhalter aufnahme


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Hier das Bild vom ICB02 650b. Das Bike wiegt in Gr. L 14,9kg.
Gruß Hans


----------



## mohubig (20. Januar 2014)

@Carver_Bikes bleibt es bei ende März für den Liefertermin ?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Januar 2014)

Sieht ganz so aus.


----------



## olsche (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Hans, Wie sieht's bei den Rahmen aus?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Januar 2014)

Die Rahmen kommen Ende Februar im Hafen an. 
Dann folgen noch ca. 2 Wochen für Nachlauf, Verzollung, Anlieferung in den Filialen und Zahlungsverkehr. 
Also ca. Mitte März, bis sie wirklich beim Kunden sind.
Gruß Hans


----------



## olsche (20. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut, bis dahin ist mein Knie wieder fit & ich kann loslegen!

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## timtim (20. Januar 2014)

Schick aussehen tut es auf jeden Fall schon mal , vlt. werd ich ja in dieser Saison noch jemanden hinterherhetzen der sich eins geholt hat.... ? Allerdings wiegt mein Pappnasenbike ein  bischen leichter .........egal ," Allet Jute ist ja nie beieinander"


----------



## mhubig (20. Januar 2014)

Des Kläberle noch weg, dann wird's vielleicht noch a wenge leichter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (21. Januar 2014)

Habe ich es falsch in Erinnerung, dass die 650b Version grün sein sollte?


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Habe ich es falsch in Erinnerung, dass die 650b Version grün sein sollte?


das wird das 01er und kommt in wunderschönen grün/blau

large_ICB012014.jpg


----------



## doriuscrow (21. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die Rahmen kommen Ende Februar im Hafen an.
> Gruß Hans


Gilt das auch für die RnC Austauschrahmen? Und sind die wieder zerlegt oder diesmal montiert? Habt ihr schon eine Vorstellung, wie der Austausch ablaufen soll?

MfG, Reimar


----------



## knuspi (21. Januar 2014)

@Eisbein: Ah, danke. Wusste doch, dass da irgendwas grüner war  Die Farbe sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## cmi (21. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eine Größenordnung mit der man von L auf "seine" Größe umrechnen kann? (Pi*Daumen versteht sich)


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Januar 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für die RnC Austauschrahmen? Und sind die wieder zerlegt oder diesmal montiert? Habt ihr schon eine Vorstellung, wie der Austausch ablaufen soll?
> MfG, Reimar



Jepp, das gilt auch für die Austauschrahmen. Die RNC's kommen zerlegt an.
Den genauen Ablauf der Austauschgeschichte kläre ich noch mit dem Service ab.
Gruß Hans


----------



## doriuscrow (21. Januar 2014)

Danke Hans!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Januar 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Größenordnung mit der man von L auf "seine" Größe umrechnen kann? (Pi*Daumen versteht sich)



Schrittlänge?
Körpergröße?
Eher tourenlastiger Einsatz oder abfahrtsorientiert?
Gruß Hans


----------



## nationrider (21. Januar 2014)

86cm SL
183 cm
70% tour 30% dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (21. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Schrittlänge?
> Körpergröße?
> Eher tourenlastiger Einsatz oder abfahrtsorientiert?
> Gruß Hans



man sollte nicht "mal fix von unterwegs schreiben" - meine "m" ist ja reserviert  es ging mir um eine umrechnung des angegebenen _gewichts (_die information fehlte in meinem ursprünglichen beitrag) von größe L/650b  auf eine andere größe (in meinem fall halt m). was weiß ich +/- 300 (...500/750/1500/2500/... ) gramm "je zwischengröße" zur referenzgröße.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Januar 2014)

Geht grad nicht anders  In dem Fall halte ich ich raus. Bin kein Freund von "Pi X Daumen-Angaben"...
@nationrider: eher Gr. L, Probefahrt wäre trotzdem empfehlenswert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. Januar 2014)

nationrider schrieb:


> 86cm SL
> 183 cm
> 70% tour 30% dh



Ich fühle mich mit 186 und SL86 auf "L" pudelwohl 
Bei deinem kürzeren Oberkörper evtl. einen kurzen Vorbau und alles ist cremig


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem grünblauen 01er?
Ich will Fotos sehen  !


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Das ICB01 sample lässt leider noch auf sich warten, uns fehlen Teile. Ich arbeite dran.
Im Moment kann ich nur dieses Foto vom Rahmen anbieten, sorry!


----------



## Kharne (22. Januar 2014)

Wippe und Ausfallende noch in rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (22. Januar 2014)

Kann es sein dass der Carver-Schriftzug eher weiss als blau rüberkommt? Und danke für das Bild Hans!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Januar 2014)

Silbrigweiss. Auf jeden Fall nicht blau, das steht fest ;-)


----------



## konsti-d (22. Januar 2014)

Das blau und grün ist echt schrecklich für mich.
Mit dem Schriftzug hat sich bestimmt ein Carver-Chef gemeldet, dass das nicht so gehe, mit dem unauffälligen von 2013. Und dabei hat @milk  mal eins der wenigen schönen und dezenten Rahmen- bzw. Decal-Designs zustande gebracht.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2014)

gekauft 

Braucht jemand blaue Wippe/Ausfallenden - nehme gerne schwarze oder silberne  ????


----------



## f4lkon (22. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es ganz hübsch. Ich fände es allerdings schöner, wenn der Carver Schriftzug so wie hinten das ICB einheitlich wäre. Jedoch hab ich auch überhaupt nichts dagegen, dass die 2013er (OK vllt bis auf das schwarze) schöner sind


----------



## fido275 (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich hab da auch noch ne Frage undzwar möchte ich mir das ICB 02 kaufen. Da es mein erstes richtiges MTB wird und ich keins in der nähe habe um probe zu sitzten. Welche Rahmengröße sollte man bestellen wenn man 186cm groß und eine SL von 86-88 habe. Bin mir da nicht so sicher ob ich das richtig gemessen habe. Gewicht spielt glaube ich nicht so eine große Rolle oder? falls ja 85kg ca

danke schonmal


----------



## grey (22. Januar 2014)

7 Posts vorher hat jemand mit fast identischen Maßen geschrieben, dass er zufrieden ein L fährt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2014-fakten-lieferzeiten-bilder.663420/page-9#post-11679216 Ich werde mit ca. 172/80 wohl zu einem M greifen, vielleicht hilft dir das.

Das ICB01 Rahmendesign ist besonders gelungen finde ich, schade, dass man die Farbe nicht unabhängig vom Modell wählen kann.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2014)

und ich find das babyblau vom 02er immernoch "unschön". so wirklich passend sieht die farbdarstellung von dem handybild nicht aus, da bin ich mal auf die "vernünftigen" bilder gespannt.
Braucht eben ein gewisses maß an selbstbewusstsein, denn damit fällt man auf! Aber mir gefällts!


konsti-d schrieb:


> Das blau und grün ist echt schrecklich für mich.
> Mit dem Schriftzug hat sich bestimmt ein Carver-Chef gemeldet, dass das nicht so gehe, mit dem unauffälligen von 2013. Und dabei hat @milk  mal eins der wenigen schönen und dezenten Rahmen- bzw. Decal-Designs zustande gebracht.


----------



## cmi (22. Januar 2014)

ich finds auch schade, dass der carver schriftzug (gerade beim 02er) so extrem präsent ist jetzt. das alte war da einfach ne wucht. aber vermutlich hat da wirklich jemand gesagt "leute, so dezent geht das aber nicht!"  dabei isses doch sooooooooo schön


----------



## KainerM (22. Januar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> gekauft
> 
> Braucht jemand blaue Wippe/Ausfallenden - nehme gerne schwarze oder silberne  ????



Könnte sein, reden wir im März nochmal ;-)

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Könnte sein, reden wir im März nochmal ;-)
> 
> Mfg



Cool. Muss ich nur rechtzeitig wissen, nicht dass ich umsonst blauen Lenker+Vorbau kaufe...


----------



## konsti-d (23. Januar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und ich find das babyblau vom 02er immernoch "unschön". so wirklich passend sieht die farbdarstellung von dem handybild nicht aus, da bin ich mal auf die "vernünftigen" bilder gespannt.
> Braucht eben ein gewisses maß an selbstbewusstsein, denn damit fällt man auf! Aber mir gefällts!


blau mag ich auch nicht so wirklich. Ist ok, weil keine zweite Farbe verwendet wurde. Ich steh eher auf wenige (bis gar keine), dezente Farben. Ich will nicht knallen


----------



## janifabi (23. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oder das erste das an meinem gewechselt wurde.... die sind wirklich Schrott.
> bis auf die Reifen sind es aber wirklich nur verbesserungen....



Hi Merlin,
was für Dämpferbolzen/Schrauben hast du jetzt eingebaut?


----------



## Pintie (23. Januar 2014)

im Grunde das Gleiche an Schraube nur in stabil und mit torx.

und minimal größer von der Auflagefläche. 

hab da einen Laden um die Ecke wo man wirklich jede Schraube der Welt einzeln bekommt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2014)

Du hast aber nur die Schraube ersetzt und den Bolzen drin gelassen, richtig?


----------



## Pintie (23. Januar 2014)

hab unterdessen auch ersatz bolzen. 

Von den Abmessungen ist alles gleich. vom gewicht auch. 
vorteil ist das die Schraube nicht die Schwachstelle hat (am kopf ist im Original ja der Sechskant so tief gemacht das die MAterialstärke zu klein ist).
und ich mag torx lieber ....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2014)

Hat dein neuer Bolzen eine DIN oder so nach der man suchen kann?


----------



## Pintie (23. Januar 2014)

ja, aber braucht trotzdem noch eine Drehbank 

hab einen dickeren bekommen und den abgedreht.

Die Schrauben sind DIN. Bolzen in der größe gibt es nicht. die haben alle viel zu viel Wandstärke. 
Kann man aber ja auch selber drehen


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Januar 2014)

Nachtrag: Der ICB01 Rahmen auf dem Foto ist aus der Vorserie. 
In der Serie ist der "Carver" Schriftzug auch blau.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (23. Januar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Cool. Muss ich nur rechtzeitig wissen, nicht dass ich umsonst blauen Lenker+Vorbau kaufe...



Ich muss nur vorher mal mit der Stylepolizei Rücksprache halten, ob ganz blau beim Rahmen erlaubt ist... 

@Carver_Bikes: Wie schauts eigentlich aus, passt das blau vom ICB02 zu den blauen Frästeilen vom ICB01 oder sind die doch unterschiedlich in der Farbgebung?

mfg


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Januar 2014)

Passt. Beides ist cyanblau JY-017 A.
Gruß Hans


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Passt. Beides ist cyanblau JY-017 A.
> Gruß Hans


Sicher?
Anderes Alu, andere Farbe.
Zumindest auf deinem Foto sieht dunkler aus.

Ich fände das cyan auch ok, wenn heller wäre. Aber rot wäre der Hammer gewesen ...
Den Schriftzug muss ich dann wohl mit Aceton entfernen ...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Januar 2014)

Brief und Siegel geb' ich dir darauf natürlich nicht. Lt. Designabteilung sind es die selben Farbcodes. 
Das Foto ist als Referenz nur bedingt zu gebrauchen, wurde mit einem ca. 10 Jahre alten Handy gemacht.
Da ich z.Zt. keinen ICB01 Rahmen zwecks Farbabgleich hier habe, kann ich dazu erstmal nicht mehr sagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## piilu (23. Januar 2014)

Das Grüne mit Schwarzen Teilen wäre so porno


----------



## KainerM (23. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Das Foto ist als Referenz nur bedingt zu gebrauchen, wurde mit einem ca. 10 Jahre alten Handy gemacht.
> Da ich z.Zt. keinen ICB01 Rahmen zwecks Farbabgleich hier habe, kann ich dazu erstmal nicht mehr sagen.
> Gruß Hans



Genau deswegen meine Frage... Ihr werdet doch sicher irgendwann mal ein ICB02 und ein ICB01 nebeneinander in der Hütte stehen haben  Muss ja nicht hier und jetzt sein. Wie ich sehe gibts nämlich einen regen Bedarf an schwarzen Frästeilen für grüne Räder. Wenn das blau zusammenpasst will ich mich da nicht in den Weg stellen - aber wenns nachher nicht passt, dann wär das natürlich... naja, sagen wir mal "nicht toll".

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (23. Januar 2014)

blaue Schrift auf grünem Rahmen. Damit ist das 1er dann endgültig raus für mich.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Januar 2014)

Ein Vergleichsfoto zwecks Blautonabgleich ist evtl. ab KW6 möglich, ich hab's notiert. Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nationrider (23. Januar 2014)

Anderes thema: mein xxl haendler hat das icb 02 2014 in 650b mit einem uvp
von 2.699€ gelistst nach  meinem stand waren es doch 2.599€ oder?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Januar 2014)

Richtig.
ICB02 26": 2699,99€
ICB02 650b: 2599,99€
Gruß Hans


----------



## KainerM (23. Januar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ein Vergleichsfoto zwecks Blautonabgleich ist evtl. ab KW6 möglich, ich hab's notiert.



Super! Danke für die Mühe!

mfg


----------



## PiR4Te (25. Januar 2014)

Mir gefällt die 1er Farbe gut... deshalb habe ich sie auch bestellt... ;-) die leute müssen mal weg von dem langweiligen schwarz... da wird man doch garnicht gesehen im wald oder aufm Foto ;-)

Aber wie immer... alles geschmackssache. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung welchen Umwerfer (Gradzahl) man für 2-Fach (22-36) beötigt?

MfG


----------



## olsche (25. Januar 2014)

SramS3 direkt mount
Shimano E-Type
Einen Sram X0 hätte ich wenn Interesse  besteht!
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mit nem SRAM S7 Type 3 für 39/26 an einer 36/22-Kurbel Probleme weil mir die Kette trotz unterer Kettenführung öfters oben runter fällt. Er schaltet ausgezeichnet aber sitzt wohl zu hoch, so dass die Kette zwischen Blatt und Umwerfer durchpasst. Von daher solltest du da sicherheitshalber drauf achten.


----------



## Werbefant (27. Januar 2014)

Servus miteinander,
ich wollte höflichst fragen ob es Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Liefertermines der Kompletträder gibt? Plane gerade meinen Osterurlaub und frage mich ob ich wohl schon mit dem ICB antreten kann  
Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## KainerM (27. Januar 2014)

Also meine Info war dass die wohl gegen Ende März rausgehen sollten. Das war ende letzter Woche.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2014)

Hans:
ich hätte gern die 2014er Wippe in schwarz als Einzelteil, geht da was? Preis? Und wie sieht es mit schwarzen Ausfallenden 26" aus?


----------



## olsche (27. Januar 2014)

Das wäre gut, dann bräuchte ich meine nicht zum eloxieren abgeben...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## M_C_N (29. Januar 2014)

Servus Zusammen,
ich werde leider von meiner Reservierung für das ICB 02 in L zurücktreten müssen. Ich glaube die Frage erübrigt sich zwar aber dennoch...wer hat Interesse? Wer bietet am meisten für die Reservierung?


----------



## nationrider (29. Januar 2014)

Ergaenze noch die laufradgroesse


----------



## M_C_N (30. Januar 2014)

Selbstverständlich 26 Zoll!!!!


----------



## kilsen (1. Februar 2014)

Sers, die Achsen sind beim icb 02 26" 20/100 und 12/142
Right?


----------



## Kharne (1. Februar 2014)

20/100 gibbet nicht, vorne ist´s 20/110


----------



## Pedalerie (1. Februar 2014)

Hi,
bekommt man das icb an den nächstgelegenen Fahrrad Xxl Händlergeliefert, wenn man es über Hans reserviert? Und läuft die Bezahlung dann auch vor Ort ab?
Laut meinem XXL Händler wurden keine 26zoll 02er bestellt und dementsprechend bekomme ich das Rad so nicht.


----------



## olsche (1. Februar 2014)

Genau so hatte der Hans das hier letztens geschrieben...
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalerie (1. Februar 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank! Habe ich dann wohl überlesen, sorry.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. Februar 2014)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> ich wollte höflichst fragen ob es Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Liefertermines der Kompletträder gibt? Plane gerade meinen Osterurlaub und frage mich ob ich wohl schon mit dem ICB antreten kann
> Danke und beste Grüße



Moin!
Bisher sieht's weiterhin nach Ende März/Anfang April aus. Ich checke das morgen nochmal.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Februar 2014)

Jetzt kommt schon der April mit ins spiel...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. Februar 2014)

Falls noch was schiefgeht: ja.   
Falls alles nach Plan läuft, bleibt's bei Ende März.
Etwa Mitte März, wenn alle Teile planmässig angeliefert wurden, können wir präzisere Aussagen machen.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wäre die Festlegung auf eine Auslieferung Ende März Schönmalerei, damit ist auch keinem geholfen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## olsche (2. Februar 2014)

Bin ich froh das ich nur einen Rahmen bekomme!
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## ollibubble (3. Februar 2014)

Ist bei den Rahmenkits die x12 Achse dabei oder muss ich mir selbst eine besorgen?
Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Februar 2014)

Die X-12 Achse, das Schaltauge und die Schaltaugenbefestigungsschraube sind dabei.
Zugführungen und Kettenstrebenschutz ebenso.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (5. Februar 2014)

Moin!
Hier das ICB01. Gewicht bei Gr. 41cm (S): 14,9kg.





Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (5. Februar 2014)

Auf dem Foto ist doch ne RC2?


----------



## Kharne (5. Februar 2014)

Keine Kettenführung? Mööööp. Geht nicht, das degradiert das ICB aufs Niveau vom neuen Stereo.


----------



## Pintie (5. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Keine Kettenführung? Mööööp. Geht nicht, das degradiert das ICB aufs Niveau vom neuen Stereo.



ja genau   und der Zitronenfalter faltet die Zitrone


----------



## Kerosin0815 (6. Februar 2014)

> und der Zitronenfalter faltet die Zitrone



Tut er das nicht ?


----------



## Pintie (6. Februar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Tut er das nicht ?



doch und der Teamleiter ... ach egal


----------



## greg12 (6. Februar 2014)

gewicht des icb01- ganz schön heftig das teil >15kg inkl. pedale, da ist der mitbewerb aber schon leichter und zum teil besser ausgestattet um die kohle...


----------



## olsche (6. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch das schöne an der freien Marktwirtschaft. Jeder kann das kaufen was er will!
Wenn`s euch nicht passt, kauft was anderes...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> gewicht des icb01- ganz schön heftig das teil >15kg inkl. pedale, da ist der mitbewerb aber schon leichter und zum teil besser ausgestattet um die kohle...



Habe gerade kein Popcorn hier...da muss es halt die Quarktasche tun...

Soooo...dann mal raus mit der Sprache: robustes Enduro mit 4-fach-Verstelloption bis 170mm, Eloxrahmen, Stealth-Reverb - hau mal ein paar Konkurrenten raus - ich warte und lutsche an meiner Quarktasche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2014)

Du hast noch: Zulassung für 180er Gabeln und inoffizielle Option auf 190mm im Heck vergessen. Will auch ne Quarktasche


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2014)

...mmpfmmm...alle...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2014)

Jetzt fehlt der Dislike


----------



## nationrider (6. Februar 2014)

Und immer dran denken: Aluminium ist nicht dauerschwingfest! Das heisst letztendlich nichts anderes als :je duenner das blech desto schneller bricht das material


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Februar 2014)

Moin!
Hier nochmal ein kurzes Update zur Auslieferung der vorbestellten Räder bzw. Rahmensets:
Ca. Mitte März sind alle Rahmen und Einzelteile da, und wir starten mit der Montage. Die ICB's werden mit Priorität montiert und in die Filialen verschickt, um den anvisierten Auslieferungstermin Ende März zu halten. Die Rahmensets sind ggf. etwas früher verfügbar.
Sobald die Räder bzw. Rahmensets in den Filialen sind, werden die Zahlungsaufforderungen verschickt, und der Versand erfolgt asap nach Zahlungseingang. Dazu sollte jeder bereits eine Infomail von mir erhalten haben.
Die RNC Austauschrahmen werden wie letztes Jahr unmontiert versandt. 
Ich werde das Unternehmen voraussichtlich Mitte nächster Woche verlassen. Der "Carver Bikes" Account wird danach von meinem Kollegen Florian betreut. Technische Fragen und Anregungen laufen weiterhin über Stefan. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich schonmal vorausgreifend für die tolle Zusammenarbeit mit euch bedanken. Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, dieses Projekt zu begleiten. Ich hoffe, daß sich hier und da nochmal die Gelegenheit bietet, ein paar Meter Trails zusammen zu schreddern 
Gruß Hans


----------



## KainerM (6. Februar 2014)

... wow... na dann, alles Gute für die Zukunft! Hast sicher deine Gründe - trotzdem danke dafür, dass du uns hier so toll am Laufenden gehalten hast! Ich hoffe dein Nachfolger machts genau so gut!

Wenn du Mal in den Südosten Österreichs kommst, dann sag Bescheid - hast noch ein Bier gut bei mir!

Eine letzte Sache noch: Mit der Mail meinst du die von Ende Dezember?

mfg


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Februar 2014)

Richtig. Die Mail "Carver ICB 2014 - Ablauf der Auslieferung".
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2014)

Hey Hans, alles Gute, wo auch immer es dich hin treibt. Solltest du in der Region bleiben, ich werd auf jeden Fall im Frühling mal wieder bei Stefan aufschlagen, vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja mal wieder zu ner Runde im Siegerland.

Und mach ne bessere Übergabe als Basti


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde das Unternehmen voraussichtlich Mitte nächster Woche verlassen. Der "Carver Bikes" Account wird danach von meinem Kollegen Florian betreut. Technische Fragen und Anregungen laufen weiterhin über Stefan.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich schonmal vorausgreifend für die tolle Zusammenarbeit mit euch bedanken. Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, dieses Projekt zu begleiten. Ich hoffe, daß sich hier und da nochmal die Gelegenheit bietet, ein paar Meter Trails zusammen zu schreddern
> Gruß Hans



Das ist sehr schade, aber danke für den sehr guten Support und stetige Hilfe. Viel Erfolg und Glück bei den nächsten Projekten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Februar 2014)

Danke und alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## mohubig (9. Februar 2014)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute und danke für deine Beratung und Antworten


----------



## asdf1996 (12. Februar 2014)

wollte fragen ob es große unterschiede zwischen den rahmen von 2013-2014 gibt. sind da große technische unterschiede?
lg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Februar 2014)

Nein nur die Farben wurden geändert und die Toleranzen und Fertigungsprozesse sind etwas optimiert worden. Außerdem wurde der Auf der Lagerung des Horstlinks geändert, das war die einzige technische Änderung.


----------



## asdf1996 (12. Februar 2014)

okay also nicht gravierendes. habe den icb raw chopped rahmen gesehen nun frage ich mich ob man den rahmen irgendwie klarlackieren muss oder kann ich den so lassen. ist er dadurch rostanfällig oder anfälliger ? 
lg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Februar 2014)

Was meinst du mit "gesehen"? Weil den gibt es allerhöchsten noch gebraucht. Wenn ihn denn wer verkaufen will. RnC war limitiert, und davon gibt es nur ca. 40 Stück.
Rosten tut da nichts, ist ja Alu. Allerdings setzt das mit der Zeit Patina an und wird fleckig, wenn du das nicht willst muss er regelmäßig aufpoliert werden. Das einzige was ihm auf dauer schaden könnte ist Salzbeschuss, sowohl von der Straße als auch wenn du dazu neigst bergauf stark zu tropfen. 
Meiner wurde farbig gepulvert weil ich auf regelmäßiges polieren keinen Bock habe und Bunt eh lieber mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asdf1996 (12. Februar 2014)

habe den rahmen auf fahrrad xxl gesehen


----------



## Pintie (12. Februar 2014)

das sind dann die krummen tausch rahmen oder ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Februar 2014)

Wusste garnicht das die noch welche haben. Müssen Restposten sein, kann sein dass das welche sind die nach dem Eingang nochmal überarbeitet werden mussten oder so. 
Dass Du beim RnC ALLE Lager selber einpressen musst ist dir bekannt? Das Ding kommt komplett in Einzelteilen.


----------



## Pintie (12. Februar 2014)

steht doch in keiner Filiale lieferbar... das bedeutet in der Übersetzung "gibt keine mehr"


----------



## piilu (12. Februar 2014)

Hmm bei "Bestellbar im Onlineshop? " steht aber ja


----------



## asdf1996 (12. Februar 2014)

das ist mir bewusst und macht wir etwas sorgen. ich bin handwerklich begabt und hab auch die zeit aber ich muss mir alles nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Pintie (12. Februar 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Hmm bei "Bestellbar im Onlineshop? " steht aber ja


das bedeutet bei denen nix.

Raw wirds nach den Erfahrungen von carver wohl so schnell auch nicht mehr geben

sobald der Lagerstand bei allen Filialen 0 ist gibts nix.

Ach war das letztes Jahr ein nettes Chaos wie die icbs online gegangen sind...

Was das IT System von FXXL angeht kann man nur wegrennen


----------



## mohubig (13. Februar 2014)

hmm dachte ich auch aber im Onlinestore von Fahrrad XXL sind sie bestell bar...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2014)

Kannst es ja bestellen und gucken ob was kommt. Oder Ruf an und frag nach. Dann musst du dich nicht auf unser hörensagen verlassen 
Bei XXL ist der Onlineshop aber normalerweise nur ein verlängerter Arm der Läden, die haben kein Versand Lager, so wie ich das verstanden habe. 
Und wenn du nachfragst, frag sicherheitshalber nach dem Zustand. Ich vermute wie Merlin, dass das entweder a) Rahmen sind die jemand zurück geschickt hat weil sie Spachtelstellen hatten oder zu krumm waren 
Oder b) die Rahmen die mit oben eingedrücktem Sitzrohr kamen und repariert wurden.


----------



## Paramedicus (13. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> . Ich vermute wie Merlin, dass das entweder a) Rahmen sind die jemand zurück geschickt hat weil sie Spachtelstellen hatten oder zu krumm waren
> Oder b) die Rahmen die mit oben eingedrücktem Sitzrohr kamen und repariert wurden.




Find aber in beiden Fällen eher schwach das hier der volle Preis berechnet wird. Aber die werden doch nicht die krummen oder gespachtelten Rahmen verkaufen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt, wir können nur mutmaßen, wenn du es genau wissen willst frag bei XXL direkt an! Gab glaub ich ein paar wenige die einfach so wegen Nichtinteresse wieder zurück gegangen sind, könnten auch solche sein. Wenn es welche gibt...


----------



## Paramedicus (13. Februar 2014)

Also, bestellen und das ganze Prozedere funktioniert jedenfalls. Schaun wir mal ob was kommt


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Februar 2014)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Also, bestellen und das ganze Prozedere funktioniert jedenfalls. Schaun wir mal ob was kommt



Hast du etwa den RnC bestellt?
Von dem Initiationsritus mit dem Verspeisen der nicht gebrauchten Ausfallenden weißt du aber?


----------



## Paramedicus (13. Februar 2014)

Ist das echt sooo schlimm? Zur not geht er zurück. Einen extrem schiefen oder gespachtelten Rahmen werde ich nicht akzeptieren, n bissl Versatz am Hinterbau dagegen schon. Hatte mich letztes Jahr nicht getraut, nun juckts aber echt immer mehr.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2014)

Kommt drauf an was die noch da haben. Lass dich überraschen.  Ich hoffe mal dass sie die extremen Ausreißer in die Presse gesteckt haben. Meiner hat nem Versatz von mehreren mm an der Wippe, links sind nur noch 2mm Luft. Juckt mich aber nicht. Ansonsten passt und fluchtet alley. Andere haben dafür nem Ersatzrahmen geordert.

@Hasifisch
Und was isst man wenn man beide Ausfallenden benutzen will?


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Hasifisch
> Und was isst man wenn man beide Ausfallenden benutzen will?



Finger in den Hals?


----------



## KainerM (13. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und was isst man wenn man beide Ausfallenden benutzen will?



Dann muss man die Ausfallenden als ganzes schlucken, ohne zu kauen. So kann man sie ein paar Tage später wieder verbauen.

Es würde mich doch ein wenig wundern wenn da noch was kommt, weil meines Wissens Hans ja dezidiert ausgeschlossen hat das nochmal RnC Rahmen kommen...

mfg


----------



## Paramedicus (13. Februar 2014)

Es gab doch mal zahlen wieviele Rahmen dann tatasächlich zurück gegangen sind. Weiß das wer? Ich denk echt das es die mit dem zerdepperten Sitzrohr sind. Oder gibt es noch eine 3. Möglichkeit? Test Rahmen übrig oder 1-2 mehr bestellt für die Reklas?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2014)

Eine genaue Stückzahl hab ich nie raus bekommen können, auch nicht im persönlichen Gespräch. Die Rekla-Rahmen wurden erst mit der 2014er Rutsche gefertigt und paddeln grad noch irgendwo rum. Oder meinst du normale "willichnichtmehrhaben" Reklas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (13. Februar 2014)

Nee nee, meinte schon die Ersatzrahmen die aktuell kommen sollten. Weil die r&c waren ja ausverkauft bei XXL und nu sind neue da.Putzig


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2014)

Da hat wohl wer mal die Bude aufgeräumt. Liegt sicher noch mehr in irgendwelchen staubigen Ecken ...


----------



## hemorider (13. Februar 2014)

P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }
Eine Woche nicht rein geschaut und nun ist der Hans nicht mehr da.... gibt es eine Chance noch ein 02 650B in S zu ergattern? Falls ja auf welchem Weg? Ach ja falls jemand 1x11 gegen 2x10 taucht würd ich auch ein 03 nehmen.


----------



## Pintie (13. Februar 2014)

ich würde meine 2*10 gegen eine 1*11 tauschen


----------



## mohubig (14. Februar 2014)

ich würde das auch auf jeden fall machen haha  @hemorider


----------



## hemorider (14. Februar 2014)

P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }
Noch jemand von carver hier am lesen? Wie schaut es aus mit den ibcś für 2014? oder nur noch kontakt über xxl möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (15. Februar 2014)

hemorider schrieb:


> P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }
> Noch jemand von carver hier am lesen? Wie schaut es aus mit den ibcś für 2014? oder nur noch kontakt über xxl möglich?


Hans hat ja geschrieben, dass der Account @Carver_Bikes erhalten bleibt und von einem anderen Mitarbeiter betreut wird.


----------



## hribi (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein ICB03 zu holen. Zwei Fragen sind aber noch aufgetaucht:
- Werden beim Laufradsatz Tubelessventil und Felgenband für tubeless mitgeliefert?
-  Kann mir jemand beim L Rahmen den Abstand von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel sagen (wenn die Sattelstütze (mit 150mm Versenkbarkeit) so weit als möglich im Sattelrohr versenkt ist)?

Danke!
Martin


----------



## hemorider (17. Februar 2014)

@Carver ??? Hab im Laufe der vielen Seiten über das Bike auch mal den Mailkontakt vom Hans gesehen, finde ihn aber nicht mehr... kann da noch wer helfen bei?


----------



## han-sch (17. Februar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde das Unternehmen voraussichtlich Mitte nächster Woche verlassen. Der "Carver Bikes" Account wird danach von meinem Kollegen Florian betreut. ...



Könnte daran liegen ..


----------



## hemorider (17. Februar 2014)

das der HAns nicht mehr da ist hab ich schon verstanden, das einer nachfolgt und den account betreut auch, aussagen wie schreibt mir einfach eine Mail sind ja ebenso oft gefallen. Daher meine Frage zuvor: hat eventuell einer die Mailadresse zur Hand?



besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2014)

Nope, der neue hat sich noch nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## arghlol (17. Februar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich kann dir evtl. eine Ersatzschraube aus nem alten Testrad geben. Schick mir deinen Beitrag bitte nochmal mit Foto an [email protected], dann schau ich nach was noch da ist. Bin erst am Dienstag wieder im Büro.
> Gruß Hans


In dem Beitrag hatte Hans auch mal eine Emailadresse hinterlassen.
Vielleicht erreichst du so noch etwas.


----------



## hemorider (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## KainerM (23. Februar 2014)

Sie die beiden Schrauben für die Umwerferbefestigung eigentlich beim Rahmen mit dabei, oder muss ich mir die selbst besorgen? Weil beim Umwerfer war da nichts im Lieferumfang...

mfg


----------



## warp4 (23. Februar 2014)

Musst Du Dir wohl selbst besorgen.
Bei R'n'C war nix dabei....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fender_90 (24. Februar 2014)

Was für welche braucht man da?


----------



## warp4 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich damals fürs Erste 2 Schrauben für Shimano Bremsscheiben genommen.
4mm ??
Irgendwo hier im Thread hatte ich das schon mal gepostet...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## KainerM (24. Februar 2014)

Ha! Guter Tipp! Dass es M4 sind war mir schon klar. Bremsscheibenschrauben sind optimal, wegen dem flachen Kopf. Die Original Shimano Schrauben sind doch recht gesalzen vom Preis her, außerem müsst ich die extra bestellen... Sind zwar keine Schrauben mit Kegelkopf, aber das sollte kein echtes Problem sein.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...en-fuer-E-Type-Halteblech-fuer-FD-M970-E.html
SRAM sind noch teurer...

mfg


----------



## Pintie (25. Februar 2014)

bei meinem Shimano umwerfer waren 2 schrauben dabei. sind denk ich sogar wirklich die gleichen wie die für bremsscheibe gewesen. nur in silber.


----------



## KainerM (25. Februar 2014)

OK, bei meinem SLX FD-M675-E2 war nix dabei... Und jetzt lese ich gerade... inkl. Rahmenbefestigungsschrauben. Na toll, das hätt ich gleich schaun sollen. Wenn ich den Händler nach drei, vier Monaten schreib dass da zwei Schräubchen fehlen, dann wird mir der wohl den Vogel zeigen...


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Februar 2014)

Geh in den Eisenwarenladen deines Vertrauens, leg 40 Cent auf den Tisch und schraub das Ding an den Rahmen!


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2014)

oder eben im baumarkt. M4 ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich selten 

(oder geht das nicht, weil es keine Shimano-zertifizierte Schraube ist???  )


----------



## kopis (25. Februar 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier nochmal ein kurzes Update zur Auslieferung der vorbestellten Räder bzw. Rahmensets:
> Ca. Mitte März sind alle Rahmen und Einzelteile da, und wir starten mit der Montage. Die ICB's werden mit Priorität montiert und in die Filialen verschickt, um den anvisierten Auslieferungstermin Ende März zu halten. Die Rahmensets sind ggf. etwas früher verfügbar.
> Sobald die Räder bzw. Rahmensets in den Filialen sind, werden die Zahlungsaufforderungen verschickt, und der Versand erfolgt asap nach Zahlungseingang. Dazu sollte jeder bereits eine Infomail von mir erhalten haben.
> ...




Ist der Florian schon am Start und kann was zu den RNC Austauschrahmen sagen? Wie läuft das jetzt wo Hans nicht mehr da ist :-(


----------



## KainerM (28. Februar 2014)

So, die letzten Teile sind gerade gekommen, AUfbau könnte jetzt starten  Also, @Carver_Bikes, wie schauts aus - wann kommen die Rahmen?

Hat eigentlich schon irgendwer was von Hans' Nachfolger gehört? Mitte März sollte es ja ernst werden, war zu vernehmen...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax167 (2. März 2014)

Eine Aktualisierung (lieber Bestätigung!) der Liefertermine würde mich auch interressieren. 

Am 19.02 zu einer Rückfrage von mir zum ICB ein gewisser Flo über den Carver Bikes Acount zurückgeschrieben. Also, da scheint er zu sein.


----------



## OVIO (2. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
was war denn mit dem Testrad in der aktuellen Bike-Ausgabe los? Der Lenkwinkel wurde von Carver mit 65° bzw. 66° angegeben. Im Test wurden am Winkel von 63,1° und 64° ermittelt. Hat Carver die Geometrie geändert oder kann ein Vorseriermodell so stark von der Serie abweichen?


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

Einige der R´n´C´s haben ja auch Lenkwinkel von 63,x°. Da ham sie halt nicht aufgepasst ob die Bikes gescheit gerichtet waren...


----------



## OVIO (2. März 2014)

"R´n´C´s"?


----------



## cmi (2. März 2014)

OVIO schrieb:


> "R´n´C´s"?



raw'n'chopped - die rahmen gabs als besonderes angebot für die vorbesteller des icb 2013 (=dem ersten )


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2014)

ich hab an meine 3er ICB frameset auch gemessene knapp 64° (oder 63... müsste noch mal anlegen) in der flachen stellung. Was ich sehr begrüße. Aber mein einsatzbereich ist auch weit von dem entfern was in den Zeitschriften getestet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (3. März 2014)

Wie vermisst man eigentlich einen Rahmen bzw. ein aufgebautes Rad möglichst präzise?


----------



## Borinquen (4. März 2014)

Hi Jungs,

mal eine Frage zum 2014er ICB02 Fahrwerk:

Sind die Luftdämpferelemente bei einem Fahrergewicht (Klamotten, Rucksack, Protektoren) von ca. 120kg noch ausreichend?

Danke u Gruß
Esteban


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nino85 (4. März 2014)

Hi Borinquen

ich denke, dass die Lyrik und der Vivid Air das aushalten. Ich wiege selbst 105 ohne Klamotten. Ich wiege ca. 110 voll ausgerüstet und habe bisher keine Probleme. Wir haben hier auch noch schwerere Jungs, auch hier hab ich von Fahrwerksausfällen beim ICB noch nichts gelesen.
Die Laufräder dürften wohl (abhängig von der Fahrweise) bei 120kg mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Gruß


----------



## ale2812 (4. März 2014)

bei dem gewicht, wirst du doch mit stahlfedern garnicht glücklich, weil es je nach hersteller keine entsprechende härte für die gabel gibt


----------



## Kharne (4. März 2014)

Federn für den Dämpfer gibts in allen möglichen Härten und die RS Federn sind gerne mal deutlich härter... Fahre eine für die alte Pike in ner 02´er Sherman und wiege 120 Kilo, hab genau 25% SAG 

Der Vivid könnte das noch mitmachen, aber bei der Lyrik wirst du mit gescheitem SAG warsch. jenseits des Max Drucks sein.


----------



## Pintie (4. März 2014)

hä? ich bin bei der lyrik mit gut 100kg weit entfernt vom max druck


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. März 2014)

Und wie sieht es mit dem Ansprechverhalten aus?


----------



## LasseChristian (5. März 2014)

wie schaut das denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit Fakten Lieferzeiten und Bildern? irgendwie tut sich ja garnix mehr


----------



## cmi (5. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> wie schaut das denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit Fakten Lieferzeiten und Bildern? irgendwie tut sich ja garnix mehr



ich bin auch ziemlich unzufrieden aktuell und vermisse hans  dafür das die rahmen mitte bis ende märz und die komplettbikes ende märz ausgeliefert werden sollten, hängt es aktuell arg.

stefan hat in dem "verbesserungen 2014"-thread geschrieben das er mit flo wohl in taipeh zur messe ist und das er (also flo, stefan ist ja nicht mehr direkt bei carver) sich "danach bestimmt mal melden" wird. auf meine email vom wochenende an carver allgemein kam bisher keine antwort. vermutlich direkt an flo weitergeleitet, der halt bei der messe ist. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Paramedicus (5. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> wie schaut das denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit Fakten Lieferzeiten und Bildern? irgendwie tut sich ja garnix mehr




Was für Bilder willstn du noch? Der Rest wäre echt gut zu wissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (5. März 2014)

Ich hab gestern mal mit Fahrrad XXL telefoniert. Da hieß es das ende märz passt?!?


----------



## mohubig (6. März 2014)

Kommt die Zahlungsaufforderung per Mail oder Post?!

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2014)

mohubig schrieb:


> Kommt die Zahlungsaufforderung per Mail oder Post?!
> 
> Gruß


Mit der brieftaube. Ich glaub Emil heist die...


----------



## Borinquen (6. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Borinquen
> 
> ich denke, dass die Lyrik und der Vivid Air das aushalten. Ich wiege selbst 105 ohne Klamotten. Ich wiege ca. 110 voll ausgerüstet und habe bisher keine Probleme. Wir haben hier auch noch schwerere Jungs, auch hier hab ich von Fahrwerksausfällen beim ICB noch nichts gelesen.
> Die Laufräder dürften wohl (abhängig von der Fahrweise) bei 120kg mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
> ...



Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Klingt ja erstmal gut. Bin am überlegen mein Torque abzugeben und rein mit dem ICB zu fahren. Scheint für mich die opt. Lösung zu sein. Leicht (im Gegensatz zum Torque) und vom Antrieb her für lockere Touren geeignet. Dann aber Robust und vom Fahrwerk stabil genug um mal durch nen Park zu flitzen (bin eher weniger am droppen oder fliegen).

Nen LRS fürn Park würd eh zusätzlich zugelegt.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Borinquen (10. März 2014)

kilsen schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal mit Fahrrad XXL telefoniert. Da hieß es das ende märz passt?!?



Der Mitarbeiter in MZ wollte mir eben zum Liefertermin keine Auskunft geben. Er meinte es könnte schon passieren, dass mal wieder verschoben wird. O-Ton: Wir wissen ja wie das sonst immer ist...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KainerM (10. März 2014)

Erst Mal abwarten was der Flos so verlautbart. Ich hab ja doch noch die Hoffnung, dass der gelegentlich hier im Forum vorbeischaut und uns mal Bescheid gibt. Die Messe sollte ja nun vorbei sein, einen Tag im Flieger, einen Tag Erholung, dann kann er sich ja am Mittwoch hier melden und uns Bescheid geben dass die Rahmen da sind


----------



## Hasifisch (10. März 2014)

Borinquen schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter in MZ wollte mir eben zum Liefertermin keine Auskunft geben. Er meinte es könnte schon passieren, dass mal wieder verschoben wird. O-Ton: Wir wissen ja wie das sonst immer ist...



Die XXl-Fahrradhäuser haben sich letztes Jahr in Sachen ICB aber auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert...ich wünsche allen Interessenten, das die jetzt vernünftige Stückzahlen geordert haben. Denn nach denen hat Carver _auch_ die Produktionszahl festgelegt.


----------



## KainerM (10. März 2014)

Nach der Aussage vom Hans sind die Bestellungen ja "eher verhalten ausgefallen", weswegen es diese Vorbestell-Aktion heuer überhaupt gab...

mfg


----------



## Kharne (10. März 2014)

Es wurden noch weniger Bikes bestellt als letztes Jahr, ob durch die Vorbestellaktion nachgeordert wurde, oder ob jetzt einfach nur die vorhandenen reserviert wurden ist Hans uns schuldig geblieben...

Anyway, das ICB wird es nicht mehr lange geben, FXXL hatte von Anfang an kein Vertrauen in die Sache und wie man an der teilweise abenteuerlichen Aufbauqualität gesehen hat nicht besonders viel Interesse an dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. März 2014)

macht meins nur exklusiver 
und ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## olsche (10. März 2014)

Bin grade zu faul meinen beitrag rauszusuchen, aber genau das hatte ich letztes Jahr schon gesagt!
Carver sieht sich vielleicht als MTB-Firma, FahrradXXL eher als Discounter...
Einfach schade drum, das sowas groß aufgezogen wird und dann einfach in der Versenkung verschwindet.
Hoffe das mein Rahmen bald kommt...

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: MJ 2015 sehe ich nicht wirklich...


----------



## piilu (10. März 2014)

Warst du schonmal in nem FahrradXXL? Als Discounter würde ich das nicht gerade bezeichnen


----------



## olsche (10. März 2014)

Ja war ich. Meinhövel in Gelsenkirchen... 
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. März 2014)

Ich hatte mein ICB von XXL in Ludwigshafen.
Die "Verkäufer" dort hatten null Interesse das ICB an Mann/Frau zu bringen.
Der Verkäufer konnte mir zum Rad nix vernünftiges sagen.
Hatte mich hier im Forum ja im Vorfeld schon ausführlich informiert.Von daher...
Die Aufbauqualität war Abenteuerlich.Lagermontage,Zugverlegung usw war grottig.
Die Hilo Stütze funzte ab der ersten Minute nicht.
Hab das Rad dann komplett zerlegt und neu mit teilweise anderen Parts aufgebaut.
Wenn ich aber ein unbedarfter Käufer gewesen wäre der das Rad so fahren möchte/muss wie aus der Kiste bzw geliefert...dann gute Nacht.
Ich denke Carver/XXL steht nicht wirklich zu 100% hinter dem Projekt ICB.
Warum auch immer.


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2014)

Mein icb2 (versand) wurde auch erst mal zerlegt, LAger mit vernüftigen Drehmomenten eingebaut,
Leitungen und Züge um die hälfte gekürzt und richtig verlegt. usw usw....

ich hätte es lieber in Einzelteilen bekommen. 

Am Ende funktioniert aber alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (11. März 2014)

Deckt sich voll mit meinen Erfahrungen von der Werkstattqualität.
Daher kam für mich auch nur ein Rahmen ein frage. 
Schade für das ICB, ein anderer Hersteller hätte daraus eine Goldgrube gemacht...
Gruß, 
Olsche 

P.S.: zumindest ein anderer Deutscher Hersteller könnte etwas profitieren


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2014)

Wenn ich Bikes mit derartiger Leitungsführung als "fertig" bezeichnen würde, würde mein Chef mir den Arsch aufreißen...


----------



## piilu (11. März 2014)

Was erwartet ihr denn das ist eine Kette die zu 70% Trekkingräder verkauft?


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2014)

auch bei einem Trekkingrad kann man Schaltzüge und co vernünftig verlegen.


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2014)

Und wie man ne Hydraulikleitung vernünftig kürzt sollten die auch wissen, gibt genug Trekkingräder mit HS33 oder gar Scheibenbremse...


----------



## knuspi (11. März 2014)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich musste alles kürzen. Bremsleitungen, Reverbleitung, Schaltzüge. Alles war zu lang. Eigentlich eine Frechheit. Die Drehmomente hab ich überprüft und sie haben soweit gepasst. Auch die Schaltung war gut eingestellt. Mein ICB hat scheinbar noch eine relativ "gute" Aufbauqualität


----------



## piilu (11. März 2014)

Normalerweise werden die Bikes ja schon vormoniert angeliefert. Da kann sowas doch mal passieren wenns von Carver keine Anleitung gibt wie die Bikes zusamengbaut werden sollen. Ist halt nen sehr billiges Bike da muss man mit sowas rechnen


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. März 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden die Bikes ja schon vormoniert angeliefert. Da kann sowas doch mal passieren wenns von Carver keine Anleitung gibt wie die Bikes zusamengbaut werden sollen. Ist halt nen sehr billiges Bike da muss man mit sowas rechnen



Bitte was ?


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2014)

Wie Züge bei gegebenen Zughaltern zu verlegen sind ist gesunder Menschenverstand...


----------



## tom34788 (11. März 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Bitte was ?



Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Billig ist es ja wohl nicht. Und ein ordentlicher Aufbau geht auch bei günstigen Rädern. Ich unterstelle mal: Man muß es nur wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (11. März 2014)

Ihr kriegt nen Bike aus dem Laden zum Preis vom Versender das ist im Vergleich schon recht billig


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. März 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt nen Bike aus dem Laden zum Preis vom Versender das ist im Vergleich schon recht billig



Darum gehts doch nicht.
Wenn du zb ein Rose oder Canyon Rad kaufst (die vom P/L Verhältnis ähnlich sind) bekommst du im regelfall  ja auch ein ordentlich aufgebautes Rad.


----------



## MadMax167 (11. März 2014)

Es gibt interressante Interprettationen von "sehr billig".


----------



## aurelio (11. März 2014)

Mein ICB aus dem XXL Shop Mainz war soweit ordentlich aufgebaut. Sicherlich waren die Züge etwas lang, aber das ist bei anderen Fahrradläden auch nicht unbedingt ausgeschlossen.


----------



## piilu (11. März 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch nicht.
> Wenn du zb ein Rose oder Canyon Rad kaufst (die vom P/L Verhältnis ähnlich sind) bekommst du im regelfall  ja auch ein ordentlich aufgebautes Rad.


 Dann guck mal in die Canyon und insbesondere in die Radon threads. Auserdem ist der Unterschied einfach, dass die Versender eine Verkaufsstuffe überspringen. Bei den Versendern müsste man noch ne Marge von mind 20% draufrechnen das wäre dann der Vergleichspreis zum ICB


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. März 2014)

> piilu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei den Versendern müsste man noch ne Marge von mind 20% draufrechnen das wäre dann der Vergleichspreis zum ICB



Und das ist der Grund warum ein Rad nicht ordentlich aufgebaut sein darf ?
Solche Kunden wie dich braucht der Handel....


----------



## piilu (11. März 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund warum ein Rad nicht ordentlich aufgebaut sein darf ?
> Solche Kunden wie dich braucht der Handel....


Hab ich das gesagt? Meine Aussage war, dass wenn man das billigst mögliche kauf muss man halt damit rechne, dass die Qualität drunter leidet. Es hat schon seine Grüne warum vergleichbarke Bikes auch gut das Doppelte kosten


----------



## nino85 (11. März 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund warum ein Rad nicht ordentlich aufgebaut sein darf ?
> Solche Kunden wie dich braucht der Handel....



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ja die meisten die Stufe "FXXL-Ladengeschäft" ohnehin übersprungen haben. Es wurde (blind) online bestellt und die Ladengeschäfte haben es halt zusammengebaut.

Die 20% Marge (die mit Sicherheit deutlich niedriger ausfällt), die ein Ladengeschäft "einstreicht", ist meiner Meinung nach für eine Beratung und zusätzliche Services (Teile-Tausch, erster Service inklusive, etc.) gerechtfertigt. Mangelhafte Montage ist in keinem Fall zu entschuldigen. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet.
Davon abgesehen wurde mein ICB in Mainz vernünftig montiert - von der Montage der Reverb-Leitung mangels 4-Fach-Haltern abgesehen. Es schien also schon eher an den einzelnen Niederlassungen zu liegen.



piilu schrieb:


> Hab ich das gesagt? Meine Aussage war, dass wenn man das billigst mögliche kauf muss man halt damit rechne, dass die Qualität drunter leidet. Es hat schon seine Grüne warum vergleichbarke Bikes auch gut das Doppelte kosten



Hast du nicht direkt gesagt, aber dein Post hat es impliziert. Vergleichbare Bikes können dasselbe kosten. Siehe Canyon oder YT. Trotzdem wird da vernünftig gearbeitet.

Ich vermute auch, dass die Kommunikation intern nicht so prickelnd war - entsprechend waren die FXXL-Mitarbeiter nicht informiert, dass da was kommt. Dass da außerdem ein Haufen Kunden antrabt, der im Gegensatz zu einem großen Teil der Laufkundschaft auch noch richtig Ahnung von dem Rad hat (weil selbst mit-spezifiziert) wussten die sicher auch nicht. 
Wenn die Tatsache, dass unter Zeitdruck noch eben x zusätzliche Fahrräder parallel zum Tagesgeschäft montiert werden müssen genauso kommuniziert wurde, wundert mich die Qualität auch nicht. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie das dieses Jahr aussieht. Das Bike ist ja auf jeden Fall noch mal nen Tick geiler geworden


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin gespannt, wie das dieses Jahr aussieht. Das Bike ist ja auf jeden Fall noch mal nen Tick geiler geworden



Hast du die "bike" nicht gelesen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (11. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast du die "bike" nicht gelesen oder was?


Nö  Ich habe mir selbst eine Meinung gebildet, basierend auf meinem ICB mit Vivid air und der Tatsache, dass ich gerne die Shifter, die Bremse, die Kassette und die Reifen hätte  Die Felgen sind auch nett =)

Darf man das heute noch sagen mit der eigenen Meinung? Ich meine, ich stehe auf ein 26 Zoll-Bike. Und es ist ohne Motor. Ich werde alt


----------



## piilu (11. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht direkt gesagt, aber dein Post hat es impliziert. Vergleichbare Bikes können dasselbe kosten. Siehe Canyon oder YT. Trotzdem wird da vernünftig gearbeitet.



Ich hab gesagt, dass man im normalen Einzelhandel preislich nichts vergleichbares findet.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. März 2014)

> ich stehe auf ein 26 Zoll-Bike



Dann bist du weder hipp noch up to date....
Der Biker von heute bewegt sich nur noch auf mindestens 27,5...besser noch 29" Rädern.
26" ist schlichtweg nicht fahrbar.Du riskierst deine Gesundheit mit den kleinen Rädern !


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> ...
> Darf man das heute noch sagen mit der eigenen Meinung? Ich meine, ich stehe auf ein 26 Zoll-Bike. Und es ist ohne Motor. Ich werde alt



Dir ist klar, das ich mit meinem ICB auch sehr zufrieden bin, oder...


----------



## nino85 (11. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, das ich mit meinem ICB auch sehr zufrieden bin, oder...


I know  Sarkasmus ist in Schriftform einfach nicht so gut auszudrücken.


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. März 2014)

wie viel ist es zusammen gebaut wenn man es geschickt bekommt?
man weiß ja nicht in welchem xxl laden das bike landet.
eine alternative wäre wenn es die möglichkeit geben würde es als bausatz zu bekommen und man baut es selbst zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (11. März 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> wie viel ist es zusammen gebaut wenn man es geschickt bekommt?
> man weiß ja nicht in welchem xxl laden das bike landet.
> eine alternative wäre wenn es die möglichkeit geben würde es als bausatz zu bekommen und man baut es selbst zusammen.



Letztes Jahr musste man nur den Lenker und die Pedale anschrauben. Ich denke, dass das dieses Jahr genauso wird. Bausätze bekommt man mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## KainerM (11. März 2014)

Ich hoffe dass ich irgendwas bekomme. Die Funkstille geht mir langsam doch aufn Zeiger - wenn ich nicht von Grund auf positiv eingestellt wär, dann würd ich jetzt behaupten die Rahmen kommen erst irgendwann, weil die Teile verzogen sind... Es wär halt schön, wenn es von seiten Carver irgendeine Kommunikation gäbe!

Ein Rad um 2-4000€ als supersnäppchen zu bezeichnen ist übrigens schon ein wenig dreist. Na klar, es geht auch viel, viel teurer; aber selbst bei einem 500€ Bike erwarte ich einen vertretbaren Zusammenbau - das war wohl letztes Jahr nicht der Fall... Deswegen bau ich meins selber, wenn ichs mal bekomme...

mfg


----------



## mtintel (11. März 2014)

Falls man von der Funkstille seitens Carver genug hat, dort aber ein ICB vorbestellt hat, wo kann man das ICB abbestellen bzw. ist das erforderlich, wenn man keines mehr haben möchte?


----------



## zoryfl (11. März 2014)

Wenn ich das noch richtig weiß, waren alle Vorbestellungen unverbindlich.


----------



## cmi (11. März 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Falls man von der Funkstille seitens Carver genug hat, dort aber ein ICB vorbestellt hat, wo kann man das ICB abbestellen bzw. ist das erforderlich, wenn man keines mehr haben möchte?



lt. forum waren die vorbestellungen unverbindlich. ich bin auch sehr, sehr, sehr stark am überlegen. 

x wochen ohne ein forenfeedback (stefan zählt nicht), knapp anderthalb verdammte wochen, ohne eine simple antwort auf eine email, die an eine allgemeine(!) mailadresse bei carver ging (also nicht an flo persönlich, da keine email-adresse/name bekannt). als wenn ein "sorry, mitarbeiter aktuell bei messe, meldet sich schnellstmöglich wenn er wieder da ist" zuviel ist. regelmäßiges forenfeedback würde sicherlich auch den nervfaktor bei CARVER reduzieren. aber irgendwie sehe ich diese ganze funkstille nur noch als gestreckten mittelfinger an.

ich glaub ich weiß, warum stefan und jetzt auch hans da weg sind...


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2014)

Ohje... klingt ja wirklich so wie letztes Jahr...

Da hab ich zwischendurch auch gute Laune gehabt.
Am Ende bin ich mit dem was ich für mein Geld bekommen hab zufrieden. 

dieses Jahr gibt es auch Alternativen. Und ich würde nicht mehr warten.


----------



## kopis (11. März 2014)

...das ist hier alles mehr als traurig!!!! So kann man das Projekt auch voll in die Tonne treten...


----------



## cmi (11. März 2014)

vor allem: da reißt sich hans echt den arsch auf, man freut sich auf märz, schluckt die geringe verschiebung der lieferzeit und dann kommt der hammer.

carver/hans: hey, hier die specs für MJ2014.
interessenten: shut up and take my money! 
carver/hans: updates
vorbesteller/interessenten: 
carver/hans: hans teilt uns sein austrittsdatum mit
carver: funkstille
vorbesteller/interessenten: hallo? ist da jemand? ich hab da mal ne frage... 
carver: funkstille
--- märz ---
vorbesteller: hallo?!? wie siehts denn mit dem liefertermin aus? 
carver: funkstille

so kann man seinen ruf als firma einfach mit nichtstun beschädigen


----------



## mohubig (11. März 2014)

Flo hat mir gerade zurück geschrieben das die Komplettbikes zusammengebaut werden und Kommenden Monat dann Ausgeliefert werden!!


----------



## kopis (11. März 2014)

und was ist mit den Rahmen...wo und wie kann man Flo erreichen??  das geht hier alles in Salami Taktik...;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (11. März 2014)

"kommenden monat" lässt schon wieder die zeit bis 30.4. zu. naja, ich bin gespannt  wie hast du flo denn erreicht?


----------



## kilsen (11. März 2014)

Wenn sich die Woche nix tut, wird n Radon Swoop geordert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohubig (11. März 2014)

Ich hab ihn hier per PN erreicht. heute Abend geschrieben 10 Minuten später kam die Antwort...


----------



## mohubig (11. März 2014)

Ich hab ihn hier per PN erreicht. heute Abend geschrieben 10 Minuten später kam die Antwort...


----------



## kilsen (11. März 2014)

Dann soll er's hier mal öffentlich schreiben wie's der Hans schon lang gemacht hätte! Das heißt es wird später wie Ende März für n Komplett Bike?
Kann ich damit rechnen da meins zu FXXL nach Esslingen kommt, wenns von mir der nächste Weg ist?


----------



## MadMax167 (11. März 2014)

Per PN hatte ich auch feedback erhalten. evtl. solltest du ihn auch über den weg mal kontaktieren @kilsen


----------



## cmi (11. März 2014)

kilsen schrieb:


> Dann soll er's hier mal öffentlich schreiben wie's der Hans schon lang gemacht hätte! Das heißt es wird später wie Ende März für n Komplett Bike?
> Kann ich damit rechnen da meins zu FXXL nach Esslingen kommt, wenns von mir der nächste Weg ist?



hans hatte in der mail damals geschrieben:



> Jede Vorbestellung/Reservierung wurde einer Fahrrad XXL Filiale zugeordnet. Ddie Kontaktdaten wurden an die entsprechenden Filialen weitergeleitet. Die Kontaktdaten werden nur zur Abwicklung der Auslieferung verwendet.
> 
> Die Räder werden ca. Ende März in den Filialen lieferbar sein. Dann werden die Filialen die Kunden kontaktieren, um die Zahlung zu regeln.
> 
> ...



ich find das auch interessant, dass flo die pn zu antworten scheint, aber hier im forum die leute (wie ich) rumstänkern und sich keiner zuckt. deswegen habe ich das auch gar nicht probiert. hätte jetzt echt gedacht letztes login war irgendwann mal im februar. das verstehe auch wer will


----------



## MeierSchaschlik (11. März 2014)

Seit dem ominösen Test in der Bike fehlt mir hier im Forum ein Kommentar oder eine kurze Stellungname seitens Carver. 

Für ein Enduro mit AM-Genen, wie das Teil ja ursprünglich mal gedacht war, ist ein Lenkwinkel von 63-64° absurd (flach). Da kann ich mich in flacheren Trailabschnitten gleich auf den Lenker setzen.

Haben sich die Spezis der BIKE vielleicht vermessen? 
Oder waren's die guten, alten Fertigungstoleranzen, die verschlimmbessert wurden?

Damit's nicht falsch verstanden wird: Der Test ist mir mit all seinen anderen Aussagen ("unsensibles Fahrwerk", weicher Hinterbau, pipapo) schnuppe. Wenn ein Orbea mit 19mm Felgen Testsieger wird, brauchts keine weiteren Erläuterungen. 

Mal schaun, was der Flo dazu sagt.


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. März 2014)

Wegen dem flachen Winkel habe ich auch meine Bedenken, wenn die alle so sind dann gute Nacht.
Vorherige hin oder her.
Bin das von meinem Arbeitgeber gewohnt dass vorserien teile die zum Kunden gehen ganz perfekt sein müssen.
Mache mir auch Gedanken über ein anderes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (12. März 2014)

MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Mal schaun, was der Flo dazu sagt.



wenn du eine antwort bekommst, teil sie mal bitte mit uns


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Darf man das heute noch sagen mit der eigenen Meinung?


 Nicht vor der Eisdiele.


mtintel schrieb:


> Falls man von der Funkstille seitens Carver genug hat, dort aber ein ICB vorbestellt hat, wo kann man das ICB abbestellen bzw. ist das erforderlich, wenn man keines mehr haben möchte?


 Ich habe vor einiger Zeit an die gleiche Mailadresse, an die ich die Vorbestellung geschickt habe, meine Stornierung geschickt, weil ich noch ein 2013er Modell bekommen habe. Bisher wurde das weder bestätigt noch eine technische Frage beantwortet.


MeierSchaschlik schrieb:


> Seit dem ominösen Test in der Bike fehlt mir hier im Forum ein Kommentar oder eine kurze Stellungname seitens Carver.


Manche Leute schenken Fahrradmagazinen die Aufmerksamkeit, die sie verdienen...


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

Hier sind aber einige Leute mächtig unentspannt, dafür das noch winter* ist. 

*Freeridesaison startet ja grad erst in den Bergen


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

Das war letztes Jahr das einzige was mich runter gebracht hat....
das es bis Juni Winter war....



Eisbein schrieb:


> .... dafür das noch winter* ist.



Ähm ? 
letztes Wochenende:


----------



## Azrael85 (12. März 2014)

Um mich der Allgemeinheit anzuschließen....

Ich sitzt auch auf Nadeln und hätte gerne mal ein Update Seitens Carver wie der Stand ist.
Wenn man aus dem Fenster blickt fällt das warten halt sehr schwer.

LG Azrael


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

Donnerstag 35cm Neuschnee! Freitag und Sonntag biken in kurz kurz.

Ich sagte ja auch in den Bergen . Im Bayrischen Hügelland hat's ja den ganzen Winter über kein schnee gehabt 
Samstag kommt wohl wieder was an schnee. Aber ich muss sagen, Skifahren und Biken ist zusammen echt super 


Aber netter Trail da auf deinem Foto! 


Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das war letztes Jahr das einzige was mich runter gebracht hat....
> das es bis Juni Winter war....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Aber netter Trail da auf deinem Foto!



und von dir aus gar nicht mal so weit weg.... (zwischen Tegern und Achensee)

wollte den am Wochenende nochmal machen... 
aber schaut wirklich so aus als ob da nochmal schnee kommt. 

im Moment ist es ja bis 1400m Furztrocken und schneefrei


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

jau, Schneefallgrenze evtl. runter bis 1000m. Gut das ich nächste woche im Flachland bin. Sonst würde ich mich noch ärgern, dass schnee auf den Trails liegt


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. März 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hier sind aber einige Leute mächtig unentspannt, dafür das noch winter* ist.
> 
> *Freeridesaison startet ja grad erst in den Bergen


ich muß mich mit einem bockharten cc rumquälen und die alten knochen tun mir weh.
ich brauche dringend was anderes.


----------



## KainerM (12. März 2014)

Tja, dann war ich mit meiner Annahme einer Meldung hier im Forum bis Mittwoch doch am Holzweg  Gibbet doch nicht, ich hab hier ein komplettes Radl ohne Rahmen liegen, aber langsam wird das langweilig mit einer kompletten Front ohne Rahmen dazu durch die Wohnung zu düsen *gg*

mfg


----------



## olsche (12. März 2014)

Wie erreiche ich Flo???

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## mohubig (12. März 2014)

@olsche ich hab ihn per PN erreicht


----------



## Carver_Bikes (13. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt als Info für alle:

Die komplett Bikes werden kommenden Monat ausgeliefert (voraussichtlich in der zweiten April Woche an die Filialen).

Die Rahmensets werden früher, sprich Ende diesen / Anfang nächsten Monats ausgeliefert.

Sorry, wenn ich im Augenblick nur per PN kommunizieren kann, aber es liegt einfach zu viel auf meinem Schreibtisch.

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## KainerM (13. März 2014)

Danke für die Meldung! Ich fürchte, mitte April gilt für Rahmen die per Spedition rausgehen (also ins Ausland) ebenso?

mfg


----------



## Pintie (13. März 2014)

wenns so läuft wie letztes Jahr, wovon ich ausgehe...

vormontierte bikes gehen in die filialen....
die brauchen dann je nach Stückzahl ca 1 Woche bis die fertig montiert sind.
wenn die ihr geld haben geht das dann in Versand 3 tage. (Spedition ist nicht täglich da)
die braucht dann 3 tage bis zu dir.

bei mir hat es letztes Jahr 16 Tage von carver hat die bikes bis bike ist an der Haustür gedauert. (und nur weil ich auf die reverb die nicht ging verzichtet hab und auf die hab nachliefern lassen).

so dinge wie die reverb können passieren. da hat carver nix mit zu tun, aber murphys law und so...

rechne mal damit das wenn carver die bikes 2. Aprilwoche fertig bekommt mit ende april / anfang mai.


so schlimm wie letztes Jahr wirds ja hoffentlich nicht werden. (angekündigt für märz - geliefert mitte juli)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2014)

Hi Leute!

Flo hat mich gebeten noch was zum Lenkwinkel zu sagen:

Ich habe selber noch am Montag zwei Rahmen bei unserem Zulieferer in Taichung durchgemessen (damit jetzt keiner Sorge um den Liefertermin bekommt: Die Serie ist schon längdt unterwegs bzw. angekommen). Diese beiden Rahmen lagen innerhalb der Toleranz. Die Lenkwinkel lagen bei beiden ca. 0,3-0,4° unter soll.
Laut unserem Zulieferer waren die Luftfrachtrahmen (von denen einer in den Test gegangen ist) aus einer kleinen Vorserien-Charge.

By the way:
Nächste Woche wollte ich endlich mal in die heiße Phase für die SL-Version vom ICB gehen. Dabei werden wir auch noch mal die Geometrie diskutieren.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (13. März 2014)

Sorry, also willst Du jetzt wissen wann die Rahmen ins Ausland verschickt werden oder was? ;-)


----------



## Pintie (13. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wollte ich endlich mal in die heiße Phase für die SL-Version vom ICB gehen. Dabei werden wir auch noch mal die Geometrie diskutieren.



Oh ja Abstimmungen !!! 

Aber nur Leute die schon min. 2000km mit dem icb gefahren sind


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2014)

Ich stimme für 68° Lenkwinkel und 450er Kettenstreben 

... und natürlich mindestens ein 375er Tretlager


----------



## Hasifisch (13. März 2014)

Will doch kein Rennrad...


----------



## MadMax167 (13. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich habe selber noch am Montag zwei Rahmen bei unserem Zulieferer in Taichung durchgemessen (damit jetzt keiner Sorge um den Liefertermin bekommt: Die Serie ist schon längdt unterwegs bzw. angekommen). Diese beiden Rahmen lagen innerhalb der Toleranz. Die Lenkwinkel lagen bei beiden ca. 0,3-0,4° unter soll.



Das beruhigt (mich) schonmal das die Rahmen dann mit 65° (flach) bzw. 66° (steil) +/- Toleranz kommen werden.
Mit 650B Rädern waren die Winkel dann nochmal 0,5° flacher, korrekt?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2014)

jepp, richtig... mit 650er Laufrädern werden die Winkel ca. 0,5° flacher


----------



## KainerM (13. März 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Sorry, also willst Du jetzt wissen wann die Rahmen ins Ausland verschickt werden oder was? ;-)


 
So in etwa. Mein Rahmen wird ja nach Österreich geschickt, und der Flo hat mich damals angerufen dass der wegen der Abmessungen nur per Spedition geschickt werden kann, und deswegen wohl etwas später rausgeht als die restlichen Rahmen... Da hätts mich halt interessiert ob es da schon Neuigkeiten gibt wann, wie und wo das passiert. Ich hab da einfach Bauchweh ob das auch alles passt, immerhin hab ich hier eine Kiste mit einer Menge "Kleinteilen" liegen, die mal mein ICB werden sollen..

mfg


----------



## kopis (13. März 2014)

Hi Flo

werden die Rahmenkunden für den RnC Ersatz von dir angeschrieben, oder geht das ohne sonstige Infos über die Bühne und die Kits werden einfach versendet?

Grüße kopis


----------



## Carver_Bikes (14. März 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Flo
> 
> werden die Rahmenkunden für den RnC Ersatz von dir angeschrieben, oder geht das ohne sonstige Infos über die Bühne und die Kits werden einfach versendet?
> 
> Grüße kopis



Alle die einen RnC Ersatz erhalten, werden angeschrieben kurz bevor Ihr die Rahmen erhaltet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (14. März 2014)

@Carver_Bikes und wann genau ist dieses "kurz bevor"?


----------



## kopis (17. März 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Alle die einen RnC Ersatz erhalten, werden angeschrieben kurz bevor Ihr die Rahmen erhaltet ;-)




Und wann ist mit der Mail zu rechnen ;-)


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. März 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Und wann ist mit der Mail zu rechnen ;-)



In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen ;-)


----------



## kopis (18. März 2014)

das ist ja überschaubar ;-))


----------



## KainerM (18. März 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> das ist ja überschaubar ;-))



Des sagst du so leicht, aber ich leide schon ganz furchtbar unter der Wartezeit  Naja, wenns gegen Ende März schon was zu den 2014er Rahmen gibt, dann werd ichs hoffentlich überleben. 

mfg


----------



## kopis (20. März 2014)

werde gleich Bilder machen wenn er da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax167 (20. März 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Des sagst du so leicht, aber ich leide schon ganz furchtbar unter der Wartezeit  Naja, wenns gegen Ende März schon was zu den 2014er Rahmen gibt, dann werd ichs hoffentlich überleben.
> 
> mfg



Und dann sagt man "Vorfreude sei die schönste Freude!"


----------



## Hasifisch (20. März 2014)

MadMax167 schrieb:


> Und dann sagt man "Vorfreude sei die schönste Freude!"



Aus einem gewissen masochistischen Betrachtungswinkel mag das stimmen... 
Mir geht es aber ähnlich...habe jetzt tatsächlich fast alle Teile für den Wiederaufbau zusammen und es nicht geschafft, ein Finish für den Rahmen zu machen.


----------



## KainerM (20. März 2014)

Vorfreude ist wie kurz vor Weihnachten, aber wenigstens weiß man wann Weihnachten ist 

Mittlerweile ist übrigens sogar das Trichterchen zum Entlüften meiner SLX Anlage eingetroffen... Und ich wieß jetzt schon, wenn ich den Aufbau dan angehe fehlt mir zu 100% ein unglaublich wichtiges Teil...

mfg


----------



## olsche (20. März 2014)

Mir fehlt nix (bis auf den Rahmen)...
Alles läuft noch am SA, was extra muss liegt griffbereit in der Kiste!

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## f4lkon (20. März 2014)

Also ich verspüre noch immer die größte Freude wenn ich mit meinem durch die Gegend fahre 

@KainerM: Jetzt sag nicht es gibt was wichtigeres als den Trichter


----------



## KainerM (20. März 2014)

Montagepaste und Schraubensicherung fehlen noch. Stehen auf der Einkaufliste fürs Wochenende 

mfg


----------



## Pintie (20. März 2014)

wo brauchst du montage paste?
fett tuts doch auch


----------



## olsche (20. März 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Montagepaste und Schraubensicherung fehlen noch. Stehen auf der Einkaufliste fürs Wochenende
> 
> mfg


Eh vorhanden...
Fett, Öl, Zugendkappen, alles da...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## KainerM (21. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wo brauchst du montage paste?
> fett tuts doch auch



Das hab ich am Bauch, aber nicht in der Tube...


----------



## Pintie (21. März 2014)

zwecks fett...
wenn man die original lager länger fahren will sollte man die dichtungen aufmachen und die lager komplett mit fett auffüllen.

sonst fällt mir beim icb kaum was ein wo ich montagepaste brauch. Ich hab nur die sattelstütze und die ausfallenden gefettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> zwecks fett...
> wenn man die original lager länger fahren will sollte man die dichtungen aufmachen und die lager komplett mit fett auffüllen.



ich fahr einfach, ist das schlimm?!

Ist doch kein rohes ei, das bike.


----------



## kopis (25. März 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen ;-)



Hi Flo,

wie steht es um das Zeitfenster für die Rahmenlieferung???

grüße kopis


----------



## jomax (25. März 2014)

sind eigentlich die Zahlungsaufforderungen schon raus???

Ich hab noch nix bekommen und langsam wächst die Ungeduld


----------



## speci1988 (25. März 2014)

Bei mir auch,as erste mal dass ich ne zahlungsaufforderung unbedingt haben will


----------



## Ochiba63 (27. März 2014)

Der Umzug ins herstellerforum lässt mein ungutes Gefühl in der Magengegend nicht besser werden.


----------



## KainerM (27. März 2014)

Naja, nach dem was man so von @Carver_Bikes liest wirds wohl im Anfang bis Mitte April so weit sein dass die Rahmen an die Fillialen gehen. Ich sitz zwar auch schon auf glühenden Kohlen, aber das wird schon werden...

mfg


----------



## nationrider (27. März 2014)

schade, hätte auch gerne "spontan"  das 02er in 650b gekauft, aufgrund der
aktuellen Situation werde ich mich aber doch wohl für ein Propain Tyee entscheiden....


----------



## grey (27. März 2014)

Von welcher aktuellen situation sprichst du?

Am 18.03. hat carver 1-2 Wochen bis zur Mail angegeben, ich versteh diese unruhe und das gesuder (noch) nicht.

Ich rechne mal mit der Mail in KW13-14 und entscheide mich dann ob es fix das ICB wird oder ob ich mir doch ein Banshee hole.


----------



## olsche (27. März 2014)

nationrider schrieb:


> schade, hätte auch gerne "spontan"  das 02er in 650b gekauft, aufgrund der
> aktuellen Situation werde ich mich aber doch wohl für ein Propain Tyee entscheiden....


Dachte ich auch, leider sind keine Rahmen mehr verfügbar... 
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (27. März 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Von welcher aktuellen situation sprichst du?
> 
> Am 18.03. hat carver 1-2 Wochen bis zur Mail angegeben, ich versteh diese unruhe und das gesuder (noch) nicht.
> 
> Ich rechne mal mit der Mail in KW13-14 und entscheide mich dann ob es fix das ICB wird oder ob ich mir doch ein Banshee hole.



Nichtmal das. Die Angabe war, dass die Rahmen in Ende des Monats bei den Händlern eintreffen sollten, die Komplettbikes ein wenig später. Wie lang die Händler brauchen um die Mails zu schreiben ist ein anderes Kapitel...

mfg


----------



## kilsen (28. März 2014)

Drumm hab ich jetzt n Swoop!!!


----------



## nationrider (28. März 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Von welcher aktuellen situation sprichst du?
> 
> Am 18.03. hat carver 1-2 Wochen bis zur Mail angegeben, ich versteh diese unruhe und das gesuder (noch) nicht.


 
ich spreche u.a. von der terminverschiebung hinten raus und der optimierungsbedürftigen Kommunikation seitens Carver.
Und frage mich dann, wie es wäre wenn ich ein ICB hätte, mit dem es Probleme geben sollte.....

Ist alles nen bischen abstrakt, aber ich habe meine Entscheidung getroffen...


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2014)

gehst du bei Propain/Banshee/alutech auch davon aus, dass dir innerhalt von wenigen stunden/einem Tag hier im Forum in einem von zig Threads geantwortet wird? Wenns wichtig ist, einfach anrufen bei Carver! Oder die leute persönlich kontaktieren. 

Und noch mal, Carver hat mit dem Vetrieb ansich nichts zu tun, das macht Fahrrad XXL. Von daher können wir über jede Information zur Lieferzeit froh sein, die von Flo kommuniziert wird. 

Ich versteh den Stress einiger Leute nicht so wirklich. Bis zum Sommer/Saisonstart ist noch zeit, wer sein altes bike verkauft bevor das neue da ist, hat auch was falsch gemacht. Und andere Hersteller verschieben auch ganz gern mal ihre Liefertermine...


----------



## olsche (28. März 2014)

Welcher Saisonstart?
Gab`s ein Saisonende?
Trotzdem bleibt ein schaler Beigeschmack, das ganze Thema ICB wurde hochgepuscht und ist nach 2 Jahren schon wieder am Ende...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2014)

Naja hier in den Bergen geht man im Winter (also jetzt) Skifahren. Normaler Weise liegt bis 1000m runter auch schnee, da rede ich dann nicht wirklich von Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (28. März 2014)

Tja so ist das, jede Gegend hat halt ihre Nachteile...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## olsche (31. März 2014)

Hab grade mal beim XXL-Onlineshop angerufen...
Der Mitarbeiter meinte zur Verfügbarkeit der Rahmen Ende April/Anfang Mai.
Wollte aber nochmal nachhören und sich bei mir melden...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## McGeifer (31. März 2014)

Na schauen wir mal, hoffentlich zögert sich das ganze nicht all zu lange heraus. Ne Wartezeit von ein oder zwei Monaten kann irgendwie ganz schön lang sein


----------



## Paramedicus (31. März 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Hab grade mal beim XXL-Onlineshop angerufen...
> Der Mitarbeiter meinte zur Verfügbarkeit der Rahmen Ende April/Anfang Mai.
> Wollte aber nochmal nachhören und sich bei mir melden...
> 
> ...




Was ja dann auch heißt das die Kompletträder noch etwas später kommen?


----------



## Pintie (31. März 2014)

Ich hoffe für alle die eins bestellt haben das es nicht so wie letztes Jahr läuft. (märz angesagt, juli wars...)

Aber nachdem die Teile ja wohl schon unterwegs sind würde ich mal davon ausgehen das es nicht wieder so krass wird.
Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr ist jetzt ja schon schönes Wetter und nicht winter bis ende mai.


----------



## olsche (31. März 2014)

Habe grade eine Mail bekommen das die Rahmen voraussichtlich mitte April ausgeliefert werden...
Was das für die Komplett-Bikes heißt...

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: So schwer es mir fällt,  ich warte weiter mit...


----------



## KainerM (31. März 2014)

Ja, was soll 'mer denn machen, außer zu warten... Schade das ich vom tollen Wetter momentan nix habe 

mfg


----------



## mohubig (31. März 2014)

jaa wenn man wennigstens einen Fixen Termin hätte dann könnte man sich freuen.....


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also Info für alle. Die Carver ICB komplett Bikes werden in der nächsten Woche aufgebaut und gehen in KW16 in die Filialen. Das gleich gilt für die Rahmensets. Ich gebe euch noch mal 2-3 Tage vor dem genauen Datum Bescheid, wenn die Bikes in den Filialen stehen bzw. an euch ausgeliefert werden.

viele Grüße


----------



## speci1988 (1. April 2014)

Perfekt,vielen Dank!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (1. April 2014)

Wäre super wenn die Komplettbikes vor Ostern verfügbar sind 
Eine Benachrichtigungsmail würde ich auch sehr begrüssen, dann könnte ich das Bike selbst bei Fahrrad XXL abholen


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. April 2014)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn die Komplettbikes vor Ostern verfügbar sind
> Eine Benachrichtigungsmail würde ich auch sehr begrüssen, dann könnte ich das Bike selbst bei Fahrrad XXL abholen



Die Mail bekommen auch alle, die vorbestellt haben ;-)


----------



## NaturalHigh (1. April 2014)

Na hoffentlich ist die KW 16 kein Aprilscherz


----------



## McGeifer (1. April 2014)

Hätte da jetzt noch mal ne kurze Frage bzgl. dem Mailverkehr. Gab es jetzt schon irgendwelche Mails für die Vorbesteller bzgl. Bezahlung oder dergleichen? Hab bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine richtige Auftragsbestätigung es sei denn die "mündliche" Zusage reicht aus.

Grüße 

Ich hoffe auch mal die Nachricht von Carver war kein Aprilscherz


----------



## olsche (1. April 2014)

Also von mir aus können die Rahmen schon verschickt werden...
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## KainerM (1. April 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Hätte da jetzt noch mal ne kurze Frage bzgl. dem Mailverkehr. Gab es jetzt schon irgendwelche Mails für die Vorbesteller bzgl. Bezahlung oder dergleichen? Hab bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine richtige Auftragsbestätigung es sei denn die "mündliche" Zusage reicht aus.



Die letzte Mail war vom Hans ende Dezember*. *Er hat mich dann irgendwan im Jänner nochmal angerufen wegen Versand nach Österreich, aber mehr hab auch ich noch nicht gehört. In der Mail stand aber auch:


> Offizielle Auftragsbestätigungen wird es nicht geben. Wer seine Daten nochmal abgleichen möchte, kann mich gern kontaktieren.
> Auch für alle anderen Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


mfg


----------



## fabi.e (1. April 2014)

Moin,

gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit noch einen ICB '14 er Rahmen in XL bei Carver zu erstehen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2014)

Ja, wenn einer der Vorbesteller abspringt und dessen Rahmen frei wird. Anders wohl nicht.


----------



## McGeifer (1. April 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Die letzte Mail war vom Hans ende Dezember*. *Er hat mich dann irgendwan im Jänner nochmal angerufen wegen Versand nach Österreich, aber mehr hab auch ich noch nicht gehört. In der Mail stand aber auch:
> 
> mfg


ok .. danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2014)

Krass.. wie heiss die leute auf´s ICB sind

Ist ja auch ein schöner Rahmen , hatte auch schon das vergnügen einz zu pulvern


----------



## speci1988 (2. April 2014)

Preis Leistung is bei dem bike einfach unschlagbar, für meine Verhältnisse gesehen)


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2014)

speci1988 schrieb:


> Preis Leistung is bei dem bike einfach unschlagbar, für meine Verhältnisse gesehen)


Und die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht schlechter/besser als bei Liteville.


----------



## olsche (2. April 2014)

Für mich als Familienvater ist Preis/Leistung auch ausschlaggebend... 
Und die Entstehung des Biker an sich fand ich auch schon klasse!

Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Und die Entstehung des Biker an sich fand ich auch schon klasse!


Ich auch… 

jedoch wurde genau das von den Rahmen Päpsten *hust*  kritisiert und als „schwarm dummheit“ (oder so der wortlaut?) heruntergeschmettert.


----------



## freigeist (2. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ..jedoch wurde genau das von den Rahmen Päpsten *hust*  kritisiert und als „schwarm dummheit“ (oder so der wortlaut?) heruntergeschmettert.



echt? weil hier auf anregungen und kundenwünsche bzw. derer vorlieben/gedanken/ideen eingegangen wurde.. 

wo hast du das denn gelesen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> ...
> wo hast du das denn gelesen?!



Da gab es einen Bericht mit der frage an drei deutsche Rahmenbauer bekannter Hersteller, was sie von dem Projekt halten.


----------



## freigeist (2. April 2014)

danke für die info. 
könnte mal bitte jmd. auf den bericht verweisen (digital oder print?) 
es würde mich nun noch näher interessieren, welche "päpste" sich da zu wort gemeldet und was genau sie an dem ganzen auszusetzen hatten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

War in irgendeiner letztjährigen Freeride


----------



## fabi.e (2. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, wenn einer der Vorbesteller abspringt und dessen Rahmen frei wird. Anders wohl nicht.



Ok, danke.. Mein Bruder hat nämlich an meinem gefallen gefunden..  dann möge sich derjenige,der einen xl rahmen vorbestellt hat, und nicht mehr möchte, einmal bei mir melden! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> es würde mich nun noch näher interessieren, welche "päpste" sich da zu wort gemeldet und was genau sie an dem ganzen auszusetzen hatten.


zumin. war es ein selbstherrlicher papst,- der ehh nicht viel auf die kette bekommen hat.
meiner meinung nach.


----------



## warp4 (2. April 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> danke für die info.
> könnte mal bitte jmd. auf den bericht verweisen (digital oder print?)
> es würde mich nun noch näher interessieren, welche "päpste" sich da zu wort gemeldet und was genau sie an dem ganzen auszusetzen hatten.


 
Bitteschön:

PDF

Gruß Uwe


----------



## grey (2. April 2014)

Haha, danke.
Wenn man sich ansieht was manche der innovativen konstrukteure so zwischen 2013/14 auf dem Markt geworfen haben, sind einige Aussagen doch recht peinlich.


----------



## KainerM (3. April 2014)

Ich finds ja geil, dass ausgerechnet Mr. liteville von "Innovationen" spricht. Und das 301 bewerben sie dann so:



> Statt hü und hott in Entwicklung und Design mit immer wieder „neuen“ Hau-Ruck-Modellen, profitiert das Liteville 301 vom Prinzip der kontinuierlichen, unermüdlichen Evolution.



Also gerade bei LV sucht man Innovationen ja vergebens.... das 301 wird bspw. ja in der 11. Generation gebaut - wenn das jetzt noch innovativ sein soll, dann waren die ersten acht Generationen also mies, frei nach dem Konzept des Bananenprodukts - reift beim Kunden...

Mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (3. April 2014)

Aber gerade das 11er 301 hat ja eine relativ radikale Geo-Änderung bekommen.
Ich finde es aber gut, wenn man nicht alles, was die Konkurrenz macht, verteufelt. Etwas weniger Egozentrik stünde manchen "Päpsten" ganz gut, ich persönlich finde die Reaktion durchaus sympathisch.


----------



## freigeist (3. April 2014)

danke @warp4 

so werden (unfreiwillig) gegenüber bikefirmen antipathien erzeugt, denn die reaktionen sind ja teilweise abgehoben und hochnäsig. 
evtl. ärgert es diese ,,großen inovatoren" dass sie/derer firma nicht auf die idee kamen und solch projekt mal mit der community angegangen sind


..und, einige sätze kamen ziemlich rotzig rüber *mimimimimi* .die hätten auch beliebig in irgenteinen NewsThread des IBC gepast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2014)

abgehoben und hochnäsig.
kommt mir immer dieser Lutz Schäffer daher


----------



## cubanito (3. April 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit noch einen ICB '14 er Rahmen in XL bei Carver zu erstehen?


 
Kann dir einen komplett neuen ICB 03 Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer aus 2013 besorgen in XL. Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich.. LG


----------



## speci1988 (7. April 2014)

Na, hat schon wer eine Email erhalten?!I'm getting nervous)


----------



## olsche (7. April 2014)

Du bist eine Woche zu früh dran...
KW16, nicht 15...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## cmi (7. April 2014)

Ich tippe ja auf nach Ostern 


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen ;-)


 ... vom 18. März...


----------



## olsche (8. April 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also Info für alle. Die Carver ICB komplett Bikes werden in der nächsten Woche aufgebaut und gehen in KW16 in die Filialen. Das gleich gilt für die Rahmensets. Ich gebe euch noch mal 2-3 Tage vor dem genauen Datum Bescheid, wenn die Bikes in den Filialen stehen bzw. an euch ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> viele Grüße


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

wenns mal wieder länger dauert....

http://www.kicktipp.de/mtb-news/tippuebersicht

kann man da schon mal mitmachen


----------



## KainerM (10. April 2014)

Wie, noch keine zwei Dutzend Einträge dass die Email gekommen ist, dass die Rahmen raus sind und demnächst die Rechnung von FXXL kommt? Sie ist nämlich gekommen...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax167 (10. April 2014)

Hab noch nix.


----------



## jomax (10. April 2014)

Wie, wo, was, wann!!!
Ich hab noch nix?


----------



## olsche (10. April 2014)

Ich habe meine auch bekommen!!! 

Gleich erstmal die Filiale löchern...
Noch jemand hier der in Gelsenkirchen abholt?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## speci1988 (10. April 2014)

Whaaat i hab a no nix((


----------



## KainerM (10. April 2014)

Werdets net nervös, der Flo schickt die Mails vermutlich einzeln raus. In der Mail steht nur "Hallo, geht los, ihr bekommts die Tage Post von einer XXL-Filliale.". Also nix genaueres.

mfg


----------



## fender_90 (10. April 2014)

Also ich hab gerade die Mail von FXXL zur Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n04rd1sch (10. April 2014)

@fender_90 : Für den Rahmen oder für's Bike?


----------



## fender_90 (10. April 2014)

Für den Rahmen


----------



## vx2200 (10. April 2014)

Und jetzt frage ich mich weshalb die Eloxrahmen vor den RAW Rahmen fertig sind....


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2014)

Die Chinesenkinder brauchen halt ´ne weile, das Elox wieder abzukriegen...


----------



## KainerM (10. April 2014)

fender_90 schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade die Mail von FXXL zur Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.



Ich schick auch grad wie blöde Zahlungsaufforderungen an die Leute hier im Thema raus, lässt sich sicher gut was verdienen dabei. Was solle der Rahmen nochmal kosten? 

Scherz beiseite, das ging ja zackig, zahlungsaufforderung hab ich noch keine. Ich hab auch keine Hoffnung mehr, dass ich zu Ostern ein nigelnagelneues ICB ausführen kann - vermutlich wird sich der Rahmen nach den Feiertagen bei mir blicken lassen. Wenigstens kann ich dann vermutlich wieder geradeaus schaun nach meiner Glanzleistung von gestern Abend...

@RawnChopped: Ich hoffe doch wohl, das Carver die Austauschrahmen zugleich mit den 2014er Modellen rausschickt...

mfg


----------



## cmi (12. April 2014)

Hab bisher auch nix. Bei meinem lokalen Fahrrad XXL mal nachgefragt, die wissen null - Hotline oder Email, sie sind dafür nicht zuständig (quasi O-Ton). Tja...


----------



## bikepoloplayer (12. April 2014)

Bei mir genauso. Fahrrad XXL hat wohl keine Ahnung. Und ich werd nervös.


----------



## NaturalHigh (12. April 2014)

Also ich meine Rechnung von Fahrrad XXL Kalker für ein *ICB01 44 Rahmenset *gestern mit der Post bekommen.


----------



## fender_90 (12. April 2014)

Ich habe meine eMail auch von einem ganz anderen FXXL bekommen, als eigentlich bei mir in der Nähe ist. Scheint wahllos verteilt zu sein.


----------



## skyoli (12. April 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit noch einen ICB '14 er Rahmen in XL bei Carver zu erstehen?



Hallo,

hättest du noch interesse an ein ICB 01 in XL (50cm)  in green.
Ich hatte mir eines vorbestellt und würde es evtl. abgeben

Wohnort :Heidelberg

Benachrichtigung erfolgte von :
Meinhövel Zweirad GmbH
Mühlenstr. 35
45894 Gelsenkirchen-Buer
Tel: 0209 930 79-0  (Zentrale)

Grüße

skyoli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. April 2014)

skyoli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hättest du noch interesse an ein ICB 01 in XL in green.
> Ich hatte mir eines vorbestellt und würde es evtl. abgeben
> ...


ganz doofer post...

jetzt muss ich wieder mit meinem gewissen diskutieren


----------



## cmi (14. April 2014)

Die Leute, die bisher Post haben: habt ihr Rechnungen für Rahmenkits bekommen oder auch bereits für Kompletträder? Gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert und die wussten quasi genausoviel wie der Fahrrad XXL vor Ort: nix. Außer das es dieses Jahr nicht so lang dauern soll wie letztes Jahr, sondern die "in den nächsten Wochen ausgeliefert werden sollen"  


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## mohubig (14. April 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Die Leute, die bisher Post haben: habt ihr Rechnungen für Rahmenkits bekommen oder auch bereits für Kompletträder? Gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert und die wussten quasi genausoviel wie der Fahrrad XXL vor Ort: nix. Außer das es dieses Jahr nicht so lang dauern soll wie letztes Jahr, sondern die "in den nächsten Wochen ausgeliefert werden sollen"


Hast du Versucht mal Flo anzuschreiben? Er hat mir versichert das die KW 16 also diese Woche ausgeliefert werden.....
Wenn dem nicht so ist wäre ich extrem angepisst....

PS: gerade nochmal geschaut hat geschrieben das sie KW16 in den Filialen stehen werden


----------



## skyoli (14. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ganz doofer post...
> 
> jetzt muss ich wieder mit meinem gewissen diskutieren




Besteht bei dir Interesse? 
Standort des Rahmens ist wahrscheinlich in Gelsenkirchen-Buer


Grüße

skyoli


----------



## kopis (14. April 2014)

Hi,

Flo hat mir am 7.April geschrieben, dass die Rahmen jetzt (also letzte Woche) ausgeliefert werden! Habe aber weder einen Austauschrahmen noch eine Mail mit Lieferdatum/Mitteilung bekommen :-(((


----------



## warp4 (14. April 2014)

Ges





kopis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Flo hat mir am 7.April geschrieben, dass die Rahmen jetzt (also letzte Woche) ausgeliefert werden! Habe aber weder einen Austauschrahmen noch eine Mail mit Lieferdatum/Mitteilung bekommen :-(((


 
Geschichte wiederholt sich....


----------



## nationrider (14. April 2014)

schade hätte auch gern ein ICB gefahren, hab mich aber auf grund des hanzen Hickhacks für ein Tyee entschieden
weil ich den gesamten Support für wesentlich professioneller halte. Wünsche Euch aber auf jeden Fall eine zügige Lieferung
und viel Spaß damit....


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2014)

skyoli schrieb:


> Besteht bei dir Interesse?
> Standort des Rahmens ist wahrscheinlich in Gelsenkirchen-Buer
> 
> 
> ...


nein, ich hab ja ein rahmen. war nur ein sehr verlockendes angebot!


----------



## kopis (14. April 2014)

@ RnC Nutzer,

wer von euch bekommt einen Austausch/Garantierahmen für den krummen RnC?
Flo schreibt mich eben an und fragt, ob ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten habe? Ich ging bisher immer
davon aus, dass die Garantierahmen (wie der Name schon sagt) kostenlos geschickt werden!
Die RnC Nutzer mussten damals bei der Bestellung ja auch ihren Bedarf anmelden, was ich auch gemacht hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (14. April 2014)

....nur um etwas Licht in das Dunkel zu bringen ;-)


----------



## doriuscrow (14. April 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> ....nur um etwas Licht in das Dunkel zu bringen ;-)


Ich hab nix bekommen...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. April 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> @ RnC Nutzer,
> 
> wer von euch bekommt einen Austausch/Garantierahmen für den krummen RnC?
> Flo schreibt mich eben an und fragt, ob ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten habe? Ich ging bisher immer
> ...



Die RNC Rahmen, sind natürlich auch kostenfrei! Unser Montagebetrieb hat den Auftrag bekommen, dass die RNC Rahmen diese Woche verschickt werden!

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## n04rd1sch (15. April 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die RNC Rahmen, sind natürlich auch kostenfrei! Unser Montagebetrieb hat den Auftrag bekommen, dass die RNC Rahmen diese Woche verschickt werden!
> 
> viele Grüße
> Flo



Schön wieder was von Dir zu hören!

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche (Kw16) mit den Komplettbikes aus?

Viele Grüße

JD


----------



## kopis (15. April 2014)

Hi Flo,

vielen Dank ;-) 

grüße und frohe Ostern


----------



## KainerM (15. April 2014)

Ich hätt echt nicht in meinen Postkasten schaun dürfen, das war ein teurer Spaß.

Egal, ich vertrau drauf, dass aus dem guten Tausender ein Rahmen wird 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoloplayer (15. April 2014)

Die Liefertermine (für die kompletten Räder) liegen jetzt bei KW 19. Diese Auskunft bekam ich grade von Carver.

Das Warten hat also erstmal kein Ende...


----------



## olsche (15. April 2014)

Tja, ich habe auch überwiesen und hoffe das ich nach den Feiertagen aufbauen kann!
Heute Abend wird erstmal das SanAndreas geschlachtet und alles sauber gemacht...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade eine Aktualisierung bzgl. der Aufbauten von unserem Montagebetrieb erhalten.

Die ICB komplett Bikes werden in der KW 19 an die XXL-Filialen ausgeliefert. Dies ist leider u.a. einer Lieferverzögerung seitens einem unserer Zulieferer geschuldet. Bitte bedenkt daran, dass die Filialen noch ein paar Tage für die Kommissionierung der Ware brauchen. 

Ich halte euch aber auf dem Laufenden. Sobald der genaue Tag für den Verkaufsstart in den XXL-Häusern feststeht, gebe ich euch allen natürlich Bescheid.

viele Grüße & allen ein paar schöne Ostertage!!!


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2014)

die Geschichte wiederholt sich wohl wirklich?

(2013 März war mal geplant.... wurde dann immer weiter verschoben.... und bekommen hab ich meins am 15.7 (Juli))

denke mal das es diesmal nicht ganz so krass wird, und hoffe das die Komplett Räder besser montiert sind, trotzdem verstehe ich die Emotionen bei denen die eins bestellt haben.


----------



## cmi (15. April 2014)

Danke Flo für das Update auch hier!

Schade, so wird aus Anfang/Mitte März also (vor)erst Mitte Mai. Find ich irgendwie ziemlich krass und wer weiß was es noch so alles für unvorhergesehene Verzögerungen bei irgendwelchen Lieferanten/Montagebetrieben/whatever gibt. 

Hatte angenommen das der Puffer von "Ende Februar/Anfang März" bis zum "richtigen" Frühling ausreicht, aber knapp 8 Wochen nach hinten ist schon sportlich und (für mich) unerwartet. Und @Merlin7 macht mir auch nicht gerade Mut  wobei 2013 ja afaik die Rahmen ewig nicht kamen - wenigstens die sind ja schon da.

Nen Konjunktiv gab es nicht bei Lieferwoche KW16 und jetzt gehts mal eben weitere 3 Wochen (real wohl 4 wenn man die "mehrere Tage Kommissionierung" berücksichtigt) nach hinten. Und wer weiß was noch alles passiert.

Wohl dem der sich sein Rad selber aufbaut, der hat wohl mindestens 4 Wochen vorher was davon  Hoffe, dass wenigstens die Montage besser ist, aber vermutlich wird's erst recht huschhusch *schwarzmal*

-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## mohubig (15. April 2014)

Ich hätte einfach mal gern gehabt das es frühr gesagt wird!! Ich hab mich voll drauf verlassen das es KW 16 wird und jetzt das! 

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich ziemlich angepisst bin...


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2014)

Schade, dass es dieses Jahr wieder ähnlich läuft. Hoffentlich ist der Rahmen wenigstens diesmal in der Norm...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. April 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Danke Flo für das Update auch hier!
> 
> Schade, so wird aus Anfang/Mitte März also (vor)erst Mitte Mai. Find ich irgendwie ziemlich krass und wer weiß was es noch so alles für unvorhergesehene Verzögerungen bei irgendwelchen Lieferanten/Montagebetrieben/whatever gibt.
> 
> ...



Also bzgl. der Montage kann ich Dir sagen, die ist besser. Die Muster-/Testaufbauten, die bei dem Montagebetrieb gemacht wurden, sind qualitativ deutlich besser als bei unserem vorherigen!

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## speci1988 (16. April 2014)

Freut mich sehr zu hören flo,auch wenn es noch a bisl dauern sollte,freue ich mich auf die Kiste zum Glück habe ich a zweitbike


----------



## Borinquen (16. April 2014)

hab grad auf der Carver FB Pages folgendes gesehen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sieht so aus, als ob es bereits Mitte März bekannt war, dass die Bikes später ausgeliefert werden!?

Wenn dem so ist frage ich mich wieso uns dies nicht bereits dann mitgeteilt wurde???


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

Habe volles (ja wirklich absolutes) Verständnis für die Leute die warten.

wäre letztes Jahr auch am liebsten mit Brennenden Fackeln bei Carver vor der Tür gestanden. Spätestens als noch Luft für lustige April scherze war. (siehe news).

Immerhin hat carver wohl zugehört als es darum ging wie man ein Bike aufbaut (muss aber noch an den fertigen gezeigt werden).

auch haben sie gelernt keine großen Versprechen mehr zu machen. Ich war auch angepisst als immer mehr Teile die versprochen waren gecancelt wurden (Reverb Entlüftungskit, Tubless ventile, .... war am Ende alles nicht dabei).

Aber Termine mit zahlen zu nennen (KW) ist immer noch der gleiche Fehler.


Würde ich wieder bei Fahrrad XXL / Carver bestellen ?
- wenn ich ein zweit bike habe vielleicht. Die Preise sind ja gut.
- wenn ich gerade kein Bike habe ? nie wieder!

Der Service mit Hans lieft gut als noch hier und da paar Teile nachgeliefert wurden. Verlassen würde ich mich aber darauf nicht.


Die Chance hier mal richtig zu Punkten und was für den Firmen Namen zu machen wird wohl schon wieder verschenkt.


*"Wer aus der Geschichte nicht lernt, der ist dazu verdammt sie zu wiederholen"*


----------



## warp4 (17. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Habe volles (ja wirklich absolutes) Verständnis für die Leute die warten.
> 
> wäre letztes Jahr auch am liebsten mit Brennenden Fackeln bei Carver vor der Tür gestanden. Spätestens als noch Luft für lustige April scherze war. (siehe news).
> 
> ...


 
Dem ist leider nichts hinzuzufügen....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## cmi (17. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Aber Termine mit zahlen zu nennen (KW) ist immer noch der gleiche Fehler.



Nenne mich naiv, aber das erwarte ich und ich erwarte auch, dass diese ungefähr eingehalten werden - bei 2 Wochen oder so sag ich gar nix, aber 8 Wochen Verschiebung finde ich extrem heftig und noch ist ja nicht raus, ob dass das Ende der Fahnenstange ist (*auf holz klopf*). Nicht gehaltene Liefertermine scheint aber ein häufigeres Problem bei Bikeversendern zu sein, was mich doch überrascht hat, wenn man sich mal die Preise ins Gedächtnis ruft. Wenn es jetzt Probleme mit Teilelieferungen gibt, klingt das für mich in Anbetracht des sehr langen Vorlaufs nach (missglücktem) just-in-time um Lagerzeit zu sparen und Liquidität zu erhöhen. 

Jetzt da aber ganz auf Liefertermine zu verzichten (@ "Fehler, Termine zu nennen"), erscheint mir aber erst recht der falsche Weg. "Hey duuu, ja duuuuu, willst du vielleicht ein icb 2015 unverbindlich vorbestellen? Du kriegst es auch garantiert nächstes Jahr - mit etwas Glück sogar vor dem Start der Vorbestellung von icb 2016"? 

Ja, die Preise für das icb sind gut (im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz). Aber es ist immer noch viel Geld und ich fühle mich doch seltsam wenn ich mir wie ein Bittsteller vorkomme, wenn ich das Geld doch nur loswerden will und nach Updates lechze.



> Würde ich wieder bei Fahrrad XXL / Carver bestellen ?
> - wenn ich ein zweit bike habe vielleicht. Die Preise sind ja gut.
> - wenn ich gerade kein Bike habe ? nie wieder!



Mit Punkt 2 mache ich gerade meine Erfahrung 



> Die Chance hier mal richtig zu Punkten und was für den Firmen Namen zu machen wird wohl schon wieder verschenkt.



Das sehe ich genauso. Hatte gehofft, dass das letzte Jahr ein Ausrutscher war.


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2014)

ja das ohne funktionierendes bike dastehen und warten das das icb kommt hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht.

Glück war das das Wetter letztes Jahr so lange mies war.

Ich hatte mich da im dez. dazu entschlossen nix mehr ins bike zu stecken, weil ja im März das icb da ist...
das dann mitte Juli draus wurde konnte man ja nicht absehen.

so spätestens ab Mai war es gut das ich keinen Carver oder F XXL Mitarbeiter persönlich getroffen habe.

Das jetzt schon wieder Teile fehlen löst bei mir nur Kopfschütteln aus. Da hat man wohl echt nix gelernt.

Den rest erledigen die mit ständigen Personalwechsel... glaube das die nicht gefeuert werden sondern alle selber schnell das weite suchen.


----------



## OldSchool (17. April 2014)

Habe gerade meinen Garantie RnC Rahmen zugestellt bekommen. Super!!

Hauptrahmen leider Weiß???
Vermisst jemand seinen Weißen und hat meinen Raw??


----------



## kopis (17. April 2014)

Weiß oder raw gibt es doch.nicht!!! Ich.warte immer noch  auf schwarz


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2014)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen Garantie RnC Rahmen zugestellt bekommen. Super!!
> 
> Hauptrahmen leider Weiß???
> Vermisst jemand seinen Weißen und hat meinen Raw??



Weiß lackiert?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (17. April 2014)

Bild?


----------



## olsche (17. April 2014)

Hi, darf ich fragen wie geliefert wurde? 
Spedition oder Paketdienst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (17. April 2014)

mein schwarzer Austauschrahmen ist eben gekommen....sieht seeeeehr gut aus;-)


----------



## OldSchool (17. April 2014)

Ich glaube Paketdienst. Ich glaube weiß lackiert.  Habe heute fast keine Zeit mehr und bin dann erst einmal weg.

Schaue später noch mal rein.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2014)

Ich sehe schon, die Spannung beim Öffnen des Paketes wird sehr groß sein!


----------



## fender_90 (17. April 2014)

Habe heute meinen Rahmen, ICB02, geliefert bekommen. War aber leider nicht zu Hause. Ist mit DHL gekommen.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2014)

Da bin ich grad nochmal durch den "Zweiteingang" vor die Tür gegangen und da steht DAS PÄCKCHEN da ... hat's der Postbote einfach abgestellt.
Sollte Ersatz für RAW!!!n`chopped sein - chopped isses, aber nicht raw! Irgendwelche zusammengewürfelten Reste (hab gerade Soljanka für's Osterfeuer morgen gemacht - da hätte der Rahmen auch noch mit reingepasst!) ... Hauptrahmen weiss lackiert, 26er Ausfallenden schwarz eloxiert, der Rest natur ... Was soll das? @Carver_Bikes - schaut ihr euch das Zeug nicht an, bevor ihr's verschickt? Letztes Jahr die krumme Oberbanane - noch dazu gespachtelt - und jetzt auch wieder nur was halbes???????


----------



## mhubig (17. April 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Irgendwelche zusammengewürfelten Reste ... Hauptrahmen weiss lackiert, 26er Ausfallenden schwarz eloxiert, der Rest natur ... Was soll das? @Carver_Bikes - schaut ihr euch das Zeug nicht an, bevor ihr's verschickt? Letztes Jahr die krumme Oberbanane - noch dazu gespachtelt - und jetzt auch wieder nur was halbes???????



@Carver_Bikes alta ... was macht ihr denn da? Das ICB ist so ein geiles Project und Ihr fahrt es voll gegen die Wand und verärgert eure Kunden! Das kann man ja kaum mit anschauen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2014)

War es evtl. auch nicht ganz verkehrt mit dem Wippenversatz zu leben und keinen Ersatzrahmen zu ordern.


----------



## OldSchool (18. April 2014)

Bilder sind im Album.

Bin für eine Woche nicht mehr online.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2014)

Hat jemand die Mail-Adresse von Flo? Gern auch per PN ... würde ihm mal paar Worte schreiben!


----------



## warp4 (18. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> War es evtl. auch nicht ganz verkehrt mit dem Wippenversatz zu leben und keinen Ersatzrahmen zu ordern.


 
Genau das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht !
Drücke allen Betroffenen die Daumen für eine schnelle und saubere Lösung !

Wenn man sich die Beteuerungen nach dem letztjährigen Chaos ansieht , man wolle aus den Fehlern lernen, alles neu, völlig überrascht, blablablubb....dann muss es bei Carver / XXL wohl zwischenzeitlich so was wie eine Generalamnesie gegeben haben.

@Carver : wie kann man ein so geiles Projekt und eine solche Chance nur sehenden Auges zum zweiten Mal in Folge an die Wand fahren ????
Guckt Euch mal an, wie die Jungs von Propain das handeln, da könnt Ihr eine Menge lernen....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nationrider (18. April 2014)

Kann mal jemand nen foto von dem flickwerk posten?


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother @warp4 - zum einen habe ich einen extremen Versatz, zum anderen die Beule im Unterrohr, und zu guter letzt hat man ja damals ein vollwertiges Produkt bestellt und das kann man dann auch verlangen. Dass ihr so tolerant seid, ist ja nur Glück für Carver!


----------



## olsche (18. April 2014)

Ich hoffe das mit meinem Rahmen alles in Ordnung sein wird...
Ansonsten geht er sofort wieder zurück. 
Ohne zweite Chance!


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2014)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bilder sind im Album.
> 
> Bin für eine Woche nicht mehr online.
> 
> Frohe Ostern




schon geil... Ersatz für RAW Rahmen, den man sicher sehr bewusst als raw will - in Weiß Lackiert.


----------



## Touby (18. April 2014)

Neuer Raw'n chopped Rahmen in WEIß abzugeben! Größe M
Bei Interesse PN an mich!

Grüße


----------



## warp4 (18. April 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother @warp4 - zum einen habe ich einen extremen Versatz, zum anderen die Beule im Unterrohr, und zu guter letzt hat man ja damals ein vollwertiges Produkt bestellt und das kann man dann auch verlangen. Dass ihr so tolerant seid, ist ja nur Glück für Carver!


 
Hi,
mein Wippenversatz ist minimal und ich kann damit leben. Wäre es mehr gewesen, hätte ich ganz sicher damals reklamiert. So war ich auch kurz am Überlegen, aber da wie gesagt minimal dachte ich, wer weiß, was daraus wird....
Jetzt bin ich nur froh, die (für mich) richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.

Das heißt aber nicht automatisch, daß ich tolerant gegenüber dem Verhalten von Carver bin !
im Gegenteil. Das Handling letztes Jahr ging mir schon gehörig auf den Keks. Das damalige Blabla von wegen "neues Konzept", "nehmen Kritik zum Anlass für Verbesserungen" usw. hat sich leider als genau solches bewahrheitet: Blabla...
Schade für Carver / XXL, schade aber vor Allem für alle Betroffenen...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2014)

Touby schrieb:


> Neuer Raw'n chopped Rahmen in WEIß abzugeben! Größe M
> Bei Interesse PN an mich!
> 
> Grüße


Ich hatte schon ähnliche Gedanken! Meiner ist in "L" ...
Hab gerade Flo angeschrieben - er wird ja wohl nach Ostern auch was dazu äussern. Dann wird entschieden!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother @warp4 - zum einen habe ich einen extremen Versatz, zum anderen die Beule im Unterrohr, und zu guter letzt hat man ja damals ein vollwertiges Produkt bestellt und das kann man dann auch verlangen. Dass ihr so tolerant seid, ist ja nur Glück für Carver!


Hat bei auch nur begrenzt mit Toleranz zu tun, eher eine Kosten/Nutzen Entscheidung. Ich hab den Rahmen und die Anbauteile für 240€ pulvern/Eloxieren lassen. Das nochmal wegen eines Wippenversatzes der technisch keine Probleme bereitet? Nee, das ist mir zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Touby schrieb:


> Neuer Raw'n chopped Rahmen in WEIß abzugeben! Größe M
> Bei Interesse PN an mich!
> 
> Grüße



Ernsthaft? Ich würde den FXXL um die Ohren hauen...


----------



## KainerM (18. April 2014)

Ich hoffe mal, die 2014er Rahmen sind in Ordnung... Mal sehen, Dienstag, evtl Mittwoch sollte meiner auftauchen. *Fingerscrossed*
@fender_90: Erste Impessionen von deinem Rahmen, alles in Ordnung?

mfg


----------



## Touby (18. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ich würde den FXXL um die Ohren hauen...



Dieses ewige HIN-UND HER geht mir langsam so dermaßen auf die Nerven! Ich fahre dieses Jahr die European Enduro und die
Specialized Enduro Series und ich kann es mir einfach nicht leisten ,das ich ständig auf einen neuen Rahmen warten muss oder auf Ersatzteile!!!


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, du hast ihnen mehr als ausreichend Zeit gelassen das Problem zu lösen und jetzt haben sie´s wieder vermasselt. Sollen die dir dein Geld zurückgeben und sich selbst drum kümmern den Rahmen irgendwie zu verkaufen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2014)

Der Kaufvertrag ist bei den in weiß gelieferten RnCs aber schon ein Jahr alt. Ob man da so einfach zurück treten kann?


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Die Rahmen wurden ausgetauscht weil ein Fehler vorlag, dass das Austauschen so lange gedauert hat ist Schuld von FXXL, nicht die der Kunden...
Die Gewährleistungsfrist ruht, bis der reparierte/ausgetauschte Gegenstand wieder beim Kunde ist...


----------



## olsche (18. April 2014)

Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn es das Produkt in der Form nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Geld zurück. Oder Nachbesserung, was in dem Fall auch die Übernahme der Kosten für´s Entlacken von Carver sein kann.


----------



## han-sch (18. April 2014)

Bin grad echt am überlegen, vom Kauf bzw. der Vorbestellung meines ICB03 abzuspringen und auf Propain auszuweichen ... weil wenn doch mal was am Rahmen sein sollte, habe ich echt keine Lust auf so ein Tamtam und bei Propain weiß ich wie der Service ist


----------



## konsti-d (18. April 2014)

unter weiß versteckt sich Spachtel besser 

Was da bei denen abgeht, scheint echt seltsam. Ich würde auch was anderes kaufen. Wobei tatsächlich viele Hersteller viele Probleme haben - hier bekommt man halt so ziemlich jedes mit.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> unter weiß versteckt sich Spachtel besser


... die Vermutung hatte ich auch als erstes!


----------



## nationrider (18. April 2014)

han-sch schrieb:


> Bin grad echt am überlegen, vom Kauf bzw. der Vorbestellung meines ICB03 abzuspringen und auf Propain auszuweichen ... weil wenn doch mal was am Rahmen sein sollte, habe ich echt keine Lust auf so ein Tamtam und bei Propain weiß ich wie der Service ist



Hab genau die Entscheidung getroffen, aber auch da siehts nach Verzögerungen aus


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Bei Propain ist das was anderes, die kommen dem Ansturm nicht mehr hinterher, FXXL ist das ICB herzlichst egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (18. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> FXXL ist das ICB herzlichst egal.



das ist das traurige.. @Stefan.Stark macht sich gedanken über änderungen für mj2015 etc., aber was nützt es am ende, wenn er ein super bike entwirft, carver das alles finanziert, aber letztendlich beim kundenservice alles auf sparflamme läuft? zwischen allen stühlen irgendwie: einerseits das geld in die hand nehmen, andererseits nichts für den verkauf bzw. den service tun. flo kann da wohl nicht mal groß was dafür, das projekt hat halt gefühlt null prio und keinen rückhalt.


----------



## warp4 (18. April 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> das ist das traurige.. @Stefan.Stark macht sich gedanken über änderungen für mj2015 etc., aber was nützt es am ende, wenn er ein super bike entwirft, carver das alles finanziert, aber letztendlich beim kundenservice alles auf sparflamme läuft? zwischen allen stühlen irgendwie: einerseits das geld in die hand nehmen, andererseits nichts für den verkauf bzw. den service tun. flo kann da wohl nicht mal groß was dafür, das projekt hat halt gefühlt null prio und keinen rückhalt.


 
So schaut's aus.
Wundert mich umso mehr, wenn ich mir die Resonanz, Beiträge und Klickzahlen alleine hier im Forum ansehe...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## olsche (18. April 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr das ich mich wiederhole....
Genau das habe ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit XXL schon am Anfang mal gepostet... 
Trotzdem finde ich das Projekt sehr gut und hoffe das mein Rahmen in Ordnung ist...


----------



## fender_90 (18. April 2014)

@KainerM Ich werde meinen Rahmen erst morgen aus der Postfiliale abholen, weil ich leider zum Lieferzeitpunkt nicht daheim war. Werde dann gleich mal einen Blick werfen und bescheid geben.


----------



## nationrider (18. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei Propain ist das was anderes, die kommen dem Ansturm nicht mehr hinterher, FXXL ist das ICB herzlichst egal.



Absolut,  leider ist das Ergebnis das gleiche


----------



## han-sch (18. April 2014)

Aber wenn mal irgendwas dran ist, ist der Service bei Propain mehr als nur gut.. weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## olsche (18. April 2014)

Die können zaubern wenn keine Rahmen verfügbar sind...?


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Die kriegen regelmässig Nachschub und kümmern sich auch um ihre Kunden...


----------



## han-sch (18. April 2014)

Jup, kann ich bestätigen. Hab als ich Gabel&Dämpfer einschicken musste, eine Boxxer und einen Vivid geliehen bekommen..


----------



## fender_90 (19. April 2014)

So, habe jetzt mein ICB 02 Rahmenset in den Händen.

Lieferumfang ist nicht komplett, es fehlen die 650B Ausfallenden (in schwarz).
Die Wippe hat leichten Versatz






und am Sitzrohr ist wohl die Brücke zwischen den Sitzstreben an das Sitzrohr gestoßen.





Ist das bedenklich?

Fotos auch in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Wippenversatz würde ich so tolerieren,  die Delle auf keinen Fall...


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

die Delle geht ja gar nicht !!! Meine Rahmen kam auch ohne Befestigung des Hinterbau und hätte eine Delle verursachen können...war nur
eine Plastiktüte dazwischen gesteckt! Warum packen die da kein Schaumstoff rein und zeihen den Hinterbau mit einem Kabelbinder fest...eine wirklich schlampige Verpackung!!!!


----------



## fender_90 (19. April 2014)

Ja ich hatte nur so eine Plastikfolie um das Sitzrohr gewickelt, mehr nicht. Habe jetzt mal den Flo per Mail angeschrieben. Mal schauen, was er sagt.


----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Bin mal auf meinen gespannt nach den Feiertagen...


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2014)

mein Komplettbike hatte auch eine delle weil die sitzstreben beim montieren wohl da rein sind...

Habe ich aber so hingenommen weil ich kein anderes bike hatte und fahren wollte...

sollte man nicht machen - aber was bleibt einem übrig. Wenn ich alternativ ein Jahr auf ersatz warten muss und dann der gleiche Schrott kommt?


Bringt mich schon ins grübeln was los ist wenn mal was kapput geht.
Carver hat ja scheinbar 0 Ersatzteile und Rahmen auf Lager...

Glaube ich muss meine Meinung das ich nochmal ein Carver kaufen würde überdenken.


----------



## warp4 (19. April 2014)

Es ist und bleibt unfassbar, was sich Carver / XXL leisten...schade


----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Mir ist absolut unverständlich wie man so ein an sich gelesen Projekt so an die Wand fahren kann...


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mein Komplettbike hatte auch eine delle weil die sitzstreben beim montieren wohl da rein sind...
> 
> Habe ich aber so hingenommen weil ich kein anderes bike hatte und fahren wollte...
> 
> ...



mit den ersatzteilen ist das was mich auch sehr stark ins grübeln bringt

ich ärgere mich jetzt immer mehr daß ich mir keins von den reduzierten bionicon alva 180 genommen habe nur weil ich unbedingt ein 650 haben wollte


----------



## jomax (19. April 2014)

Hä, geht's jetzt etwa mit der Auslieferung der Rahmen (nicht Ersatzrahmen) los?
Ich hab noch keine Versandmeldung erhalten?!
Schickt Carver oder FXXL oder wer auch immer, überhaupt eine Versandmeldung raus?

Aaaaaaaah! Ich will das Ding, JETZT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Versandmeldung habe ich auch keine bekommen... Hoffe das der Dienstag kommt,  habe Montag bezahlt.


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> nur weil ich unbedingt ein 650 haben wollte


das verstehe auch wer will.

wäre für mich ein pro bionicon Argument.


Bin ja echt gespannt wie es hier nächste woche abgeht.
die geschichte wiederholt sich wirklich.

mal sehen ob da wieder sprüche kommen das man lernen will


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)




----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

gestern eingesaut...


----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Rahmen im Ordnung gewesen?


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

nicht 100% mittig, aber sonst so weit alles ok! Zum glück keine Delle im Sitzrohr!

Das Projekt ICB ist nach wie vor ein tolles Projekt...aber Carver ist einfach der falsche Partner (sorry)...das ICB ist nur ein Imageträger und nicht wirklich Herzblut!!! Ich plädiere für ein neues Projekt mit neuem Partner ;-)


----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Sieht gut aus... Wann bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?
Hoffe bei den schwarzen haben die gut aufgepasst!


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

das war der Austauschrahmen für mein RnC


----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Ah, okay...
Besser wie ein weißes...


----------



## Paramedicus (19. April 2014)

Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich nen weißen Rahmen in XL sofort kaufen Also, wer will nich mehr?


----------



## konsti-d (19. April 2014)

also Kopis hat da wohl alles richtig gemacht. Schönes Rad, nur der Spacerturm...


----------



## cmi (19. April 2014)

Also wenn ich das sehe...



fender_90 schrieb:


>



...und das lese...



kopis schrieb:


> Meine Rahmen kam auch ohne Befestigung des Hinterbau und hätte eine Delle verursachen können...war nur eine Plastiktüte dazwischen gesteckt! Warum packen die da kein Schaumstoff rein und zeihen den Hinterbau mit einem Kabelbinder fest...eine wirklich schlampige Verpackung!!!!



...dann bin ich FROH, das sich mein Komplettbike verzögert und HOFFE, das Flo (@Carver_Bikes) hier noch eingreifen kann  Ich meine nicht die Wippe, ich meine die Delle und wie es dazu kommen konnte (Verpackung). 

Wenn hier schon alles auf Kante genäht ist und null Ersatz zur Verfügung steht, dann sollte man doch wenigstens alles dafür tun, dass die Rahmen und Räder heil beim Kunden ankommen.  Das sind Cent-Beträge! Rückgaben und Minderungen/Wandlungen sind deutlichst teurer... das verstehe echt wer will 

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte irgendwie.


----------



## fender_90 (19. April 2014)

An wen habt Ihr Euch damals gewendet, als ihr die fehlerhaften ICB Rahmen, Räder, R'n'C 2013 bekommen habt, um das zu reklamieren?

@Merlin7 Hast du mal Bilder von deiner Delle am Rad? Würde mich mal interessieren. 

Mir geht es eigentlich um die Statik, ob diese nun beeinflusst ist und ich ne Art Sollbruchstelle habe.


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> also Kopis hat da wohl alles richtig gemacht. Schönes Rad, nur der Spacerturm...



ja der ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge :-(( Aber das Steuerrohr ist bei L einfach zu kurz!


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

jetzt fehlt nur noch die rote Mattoc Pro  ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (19. April 2014)

Ich glaube mit einem großen konischen Spacer sieht's schon wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2014)

kann man zu viel druck auf dem VR haben?!


----------



## Rafterman86 (19. April 2014)

Find's recht lustig. Hab noch nicht mal eine Zahlungsaufforderung.


----------



## kopis (19. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit einem großen konischen Spacer sieht's schon wieder ganz anders aus...


Ja den such ich noch


----------



## olsche (20. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall findest du den beim Specialized-Händler...


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2014)

radon verbaut auch so 50g schwere konische dinger!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. April 2014)

Es gibt bei diversen Händlern 20 oder 25mm hohe konische Carbonspacer. Ich hab nem 25er verbaut, dachte ich hätte schonmal ein Bild davon eingestellt.
 Ich hab meinen 25er über Amazon bestellt.


----------



## kopis (20. April 2014)

hab jetzt auf die schnelle die 2 gefunden

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3311459...1731&item=331145903995&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-carbon-spacer-1-1-8-25mm-konisch-38839/wg_id-478


----------



## olsche (20. April 2014)

Hier ist noch einer:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00BMQ8GVQ?pc_redir=1397705232&robot_redir=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. April 2014)

Den derzeit nicht verfügbaren Yukon hab ich. Passt Super zum Durchmesser meines Vorbaus und des Reset Steuersatzes.


----------



## olsche (20. April 2014)

Gut zu wissen,  hatte grade einen bestellt! Da waren noch mehrere verfügbar....


----------



## vx2200 (21. April 2014)

Ausfallenden in schwarz.

Mal sehen was Carver dazu sagt....

Das ist für mich kein RnC...


----------



## cmi (21. April 2014)

ich nehme mal nicht an, dass das "graugrün" ein bildfehler ist, oder?


----------



## vx2200 (21. April 2014)

Nein, das sieht in real so schlimm aus. Ausserdem ist die Lackdicke unterschiedlich...
Der Hinterbau ist übrigens in Raw.


----------



## olsche (21. April 2014)

Also das ist echt der absolute Hammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (22. April 2014)

Das Graugrün ist ziemlich sicher ein Fotofehler. Einen Farbstich zum Bildrand raus haben die meisten Smartphones... Aber davon unabhängig schaut der Lack nicht gerade toll aus. Wirkt fast wie eine Grundierung, das wär dann ja eh fast schon RAW 

Ich sitz schon auf glühenden Kohlen und hoffe dass mein Rahmen in Ordnung ist. Mit einem Tausch auf Garantie braucht man sich bei Carver wohl nicht all zu viele Hoffnungen machen. Also Toi Toi Toi dass der Rahmen nicht eingedellt ist!

mfg


----------



## cmi (22. April 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Das Graugrün ist ziemlich sicher ein Fotofehler. Einen Farbstich zum Bildrand raus haben die meisten Smartphones



Hatte auf sehr sehr dünnen Lack auf Raw getippt.


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## piilu (22. April 2014)

War scheinbar ne sehr gute Entscheidung nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Schade, dass dieses Projekt so verläuft


----------



## vx2200 (22. April 2014)

Du hast recht! Hier am Rechner sieht es schon arg grün aus.
In Realität schimmert eher die Grundierung/Alu durch den Lack.
Sieht jedenfalls äusserst bescheiden aus....


----------



## doriuscrow (22. April 2014)

Selbst wenn der Lack perfekt wäre... 
Aber wie es scheint, versteckt sich darunter nix gescheites - auf dem Unterrohr sind mehr Wellen als auf der Ostsee im Herbst und der Übergang zum Tretlager ist auch irgendwie komisch "hingefeilt"


----------



## Borinquen (22. April 2014)

Es nimmt wohl kein Ende!!! Ich werd wohl meine Anzahlung gleich zurückholen und das Canyon EX Trailflow ordern.

Hab das Gefühl das nimmt sonst kein gutes Ende mit dem ICB...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocaine78 (22. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den normalen Rahmen bekommen? Ich hab letzten Montag überwiesen...mal gespannt wann er kommt! 

Gruß Markus


----------



## doriuscrow (22. April 2014)

Hat eines der RAW-Tausch-Opfer mal versucht, ein Statement seitens Carver zu entlocken? Hab Flo angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt gab's keine Reaktion...


----------



## olsche (22. April 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den normalen Rahmen bekommen? Ich hab letzten Montag überwiesen...mal gespannt wann er kommt!
> 
> Gruß Markus


Dito...
Wenn bis morgen mittag nichts gekommen ist werde ich mal aktiv werden...


----------



## kopis (22. April 2014)

....also ich fahr meinen Austauschrahmen schon ;-)) gemein ich weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (23. April 2014)

Sollt ja keine Ewigkeit mehr sein. Ich hoffe mal stark, dass FXXL die Rechnung erst rausschickt, wenn der Rahmen im Lager liegt. Außerdem ist das ja dann nicht mehr Carver, die da zuständig sind, sondern eben die FXXL Fillialen. Von denen kann man glaub ich schon ein wenig mehr Kundenorientierung erwarten als von einer Radbude, die nicht direkt an Kunden verkauft...

Mfg


----------



## olsche (23. April 2014)

Moin,  vorgehen ist so das XXL die Rechnungen rausschickt,  das dann an den Montagebetrieb weitergibt. 
Der verschickt die Rahmen an den Kunden...


----------



## fender_90 (23. April 2014)

Also ich habe meinen Rahmen 1 Woche nach Rechnungseingang/Überweisung erhalten. Hatte zwischenzeitlich bei FXXL mal angefragt ob das Geld überhaupt ankam. Es gab aber keine Versandbestätigung oder so. Hatte dann einfach die DHL Karte im Briefkasten.


----------



## KainerM (23. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Moin,  vorgehen ist so das XXL die Rechnungen rausschickt,  das dann an den Montagebetrieb weitergibt.
> Der verschickt die Rahmen an den Kunden...



Warum dann überhaupt der Aufwand, das über die Fillialen abzuwickeln? Versteh einer die Welt...

mfg


----------



## Borinquen (23. April 2014)

Bin ja gerade dabei mal wieder bei anderen Herstellern zu gucken und dabei fällt mir auf "Crash Replacement"! Mal davon abgesehen, dass es wahrscheinlich ewig dauern würde einen neuen Rahmen zu bekommen. Gibts sowas auch bei Carver fürs ICB? Canyon und Propain bieten das z.B. an.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

Wurde so kommuniziert...
Wie sehr man sich auf die Worte von "Carver" (wer auch immer am ende dahinter steckt FXXL...) verlassen kann sei mal dahin gestellt.

Nur wenn ich 1 Jahr auf Ersatz warten muss kann man auch drauf ......

da kauf ich mir was anderes und wenn das crash replacement da ist wandert das in den bikemarkt.

Gibt es schon was neues wegen der RnC Rahmen ? unterdessen bin ich froh das ich mich damals gegen RnC entschlossen hab.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (23. April 2014)

Auf der Carver Seite steht, dass es Crash replacement in den ersten drei Jahren ab Kauf gibt. Neuer Rahmen mit 50% Rabatt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...unterdessen bin ich froh das ich mich damals gegen RnC entschlossen hab.



Ich freu mich immer mehr...wird halt immer wertvoller...


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

ist ja nicht so das man aus einem eloxierten oder lackierten oder gepulverten nicht wieder ein raw machen könnte....

und den Versatz bekommt man schon reingebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (23. April 2014)

Noch keine Neuigkeiten :-(


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist ja nicht so das man aus einem eloxierten oder lackierten oder gepulverten nicht wieder ein raw machen könnte....
> 
> und den Versatz bekommt man schon reingebogen.



Nene, lass ma...wenn das 2015er SL wirklich kommt, geht der echte RnC an die Wand. Einen re-gerawten würde ich mir da nicht hinhängen...


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

ne der echte in Tresor und die Fälschung an die Wand.


----------



## doriuscrow (23. April 2014)

Nur mal so als Zwischenstand: habe mich gestern an drei verschiedenen Stellen per Mail "beschwert" - bei Flo(mittlerweile die 3. Mail) beim Servicelol von Carver und beim Service lol von FXXL. Und es kam von keiner Stelle eine Reaktion. Telefonisch ist Flo auch nicht mehr zu erreichen. Wenigstens ein "wir haben deine Mail erhalten" oder "wir werden uns in ein paar Tagen diesbezüglich äussern" oder "ist uns eGAL - nimm's hin" sollte doch drin sein...


----------



## warp4 (23. April 2014)

Sind sicher alle mit gaaaanz vielen, gaaaanz wichtigen anderen Dingen beschäftigt...
Traurig, daß es nicht einmal hier zu einem Zweizeiler reicht. Hätte nie gedacht, daß man die Kommunikationskatastrophe vom letzten Jahr sogar noch toppen kann 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## fabi.e (23. April 2014)

Schon mal dran gedacht ,das aktuell Osterferien sind und vllt gebau dir zuständigen Mitarbeiter Urlaub o.ä. haben? Ich denke das wird sich schon alles noch klären. Fragt doch einfach mal direkt auf der facebook Seite von Carver nach...da wird sich nämlich beinahe täglich mit Artikeln und Fotostrecken zum icb mit max und steffi geschmückt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (23. April 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht ,das aktuell Osterferien sind und vllt gebau dir zuständigen Mitarbeiter Urlaub o.ä. haben? Ich denke das wird sich schon alles noch klären. Fragt doch einfach mal direkt auf der facebook Seite von Carver nach...da wird sich nämlich beinahe täglich mit Artikeln und Fotostrecken zum icb mit max und steffi geschmückt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


Zum einen gibt es da etwas, das heisst Abwesenheitsnotiz, oder so ähnlich - zum anderen sind die ICBs von Max und Steffi auch was Erfreuliches ... im Gegensatz zu einer erneuten Reklamation!
Ich werde es aber trotzdem gleich nochmal bei FB reinschreiben ...


----------



## Borinquen (23. April 2014)

Bei FB hab ich auch schon gepostet. Die Antwort hat 6 Tage gebraucht und ist genauso wenig Aussagekräftig. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152061594919677&id=108293284676


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## mhubig (23. April 2014)

Eigentlich sollte man hier ein kleines Team zusammen stellen, Carver das ICB wegnehmen und dann das ganze über Kickstarter finanziert selbst bauen und vertreiben ...


----------



## doriuscrow (23. April 2014)

Borinquen schrieb:


> Bei FB hab ich auch schon gepostet. Die Antwort hat 6 Tage gebraucht und ist genauso wenig Aussagekräftig.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152061594919677&id=108293284676
> 
> ...


Die Telefonnummer probier ich gleich morgen aus - die kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2014)

The _same procedure as last year_, Carver?
...
The same procedure as every year, lieber Käufer.....


ich hätt von letzten Jahr auch noch 3 verschiedene tel. nummern.


----------



## jomax (23. April 2014)

Also eins hab ich gelernt,
Mein nächstes Bike kauf ich wieder im realen Bikeshop!
Aussuchen, bezahlen, fahren.
Auf dieses HickHack hab ich kein Bock mehr!!!


----------



## Eisbein (24. April 2014)

Fahrradxxl ist doch ein "normaler" fahrradladen. Und glaub ja nicht, dass es bei vorbestellungen beim händler keine verzögerungen gibt. 

Das man hier so viel über verzögerungen und optimistische lieferzeiten und und und mitbekommt, ist ein eher hausgemachtes problem. 
Soweit reicht auch mein geduldsfaden.

Schluss ist bei mir dann aber auch, wenn i.welche resteteile stümperhaft zusammen geschraubt werden und als austauschrahmen an die rnc-leute rausgeht.


----------



## jomax (24. April 2014)

Hab auch nix von vorbestellen gesagt.
Ich finde die Kommunikation seitens carver nur absolut unterirdisch!
Vor allem bei einem Projekt welches durch Kommunikation entstanden ist und (meiner Meinung nach) auf dieser bestehen sollte.


----------



## cocaine78 (24. April 2014)

Ich erinnere mich mit Grausen an die Bestellung meines Radon Fullys bei Bike Discount...von sofort lieferbar bis unterm Arsch hat es über 2 Monate gedauert! Und ich hatte garnix zum fahren, also doppelt ärgerlich. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass der Rahmen bald eintrudelt, aber noch bin ich recht entspannt.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## KainerM (24. April 2014)

Ditto. Ich würd mein neues ICB echt gerne dieses Wochenende zusammenschrauben und ausführen, aber wenns nix wird, mein Gott. Bezahlt ist das Ding, also wird es wohl bald eintreffen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (24. April 2014)

Entspannt ist anders... 
Wenn was mit dem Rahmen sein sollte verzögert sich Ersatz halt auch wieder...


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2014)

ja bei bike discount ist auch nicht alles perfekt.
hatte da mal ein radon rahmen gekauft das ohne lager gekommen ist. also am tretlager haben die lager gefehlt. war aber zusammen geschraubt.

schon paar Jahre her, aber das war auch ein ewiges hin und her bis ich alle Teile hatte. (mir wurden erst mal ein haufen falsche Teile hinterher geschickt).



olsche schrieb:


> Entspannt ist anders...
> Wenn was mit dem Rahmen sein sollte verzögert sich Ersatz halt auch wieder...



Im zweifel um ein Jahr...


----------



## doriuscrow (24. April 2014)

Letzter Stand zum R'nC: Florian steht in Kontakt mit Taiwan und möchte, bis von dort keine Antwort gekommen ist, noch kein weiteres Vorgehen festlegen. Auch seitens Carver wird unter dem weissen Lack irgendeine "Sauerei" vermutet. Auf jeden Fall sieht auch Carver die jetzige Lieferung als keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz an und zeigt Verständnis für meine/unsere Entrüstung. Auf eine nochmalige Prüfung der Rahmen vor Auslieferung wurde leider verzichtet, um die Ware schneller zum Kunden zu bringen. Man ist bemüht, bis Anfang nächster Woche ein Statement abzugeben.
... So wurde das mir gerade eben von dem wirklich netten Herrn an der FXXL-Hotline vermittelt.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> The _same procedure as last year_, Carver?
> ...
> The same procedure as every year, lieber Käufer.....



das mein ich dazu....
soll ich jetzt das statement von letztem Jahr raus suchen wo genau der Satz " in zukunft werden wir alles prüfen bevor wir es zum kunden schicken" stand?


----------



## KainerM (24. April 2014)

Ehrlich? Ich kanns mir kaum anders vorstellen. Wenn irgendwer bei Carver, der von dem Projekt schon mal gehört hat, diese Rahmen gesehen hätte, dann hätts "Alarm" gegeben.
Letzten Endes wär es bei einer Prüfung der Rahmen allerdings auch erst vor ein paar Wochen aufgefallen, dass das was nicht passt. Richtige Rahmen hätte es auch so nicht gegeben.

Eine echte Mist-Situation, in der es keinen Gewinner, sondern nur Verlierer gibt.

mfg


----------



## olsche (24. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Im zweifel um ein Jahr...


Ganz bestimmt nicht,  weil dann wird es kein Carver mehr...


----------



## Rafterman86 (24. April 2014)

Juhu der Rahmen ist da.

Wenn man mal von der Stümperhaften verpackung, dem fehlendem Steuersatz, dem fehlendem Schaltauge und den 3paar(!!!) ausfallenden wegsieht, ists in Ordnung.

Ärgerlich durch die lustlose und stümpferhafte verpackung (Sitzstrebe gegen Sitzrohr etc. weil nicht gesichert oder nix dazwischen geklemmt) sind einige Macken, aber keine Dellen entstanden. Ärgerlich weil: alles leicht zu vermeidene Fehler.


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2014)

Mein Komplettbike waren 6 Sendungen... (bike, 2 x Sattelstütze, Zughalterung, Horst link lager, Ausfallenden, )

Ob es da nicht günstiger wäre erst mal zu kontrollieren ob alles passt hab ich letztes Jahr schon gefragt...

Hast du kontrolliert ob wenigstens der Rahmen im Steuerrohr ausgerieben ist? wäre so ein grund warum kein Steuersatz dabei ist.
Und bekommt man die Ausfallenden jetzt in 3 Farben ?


----------



## KainerM (24. April 2014)

Na das macht ja Freude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (24. April 2014)

Es wurden aus versehen 3 weisse Rahmen anstelle RAW ausgeliefert - an 4 User? @OldSchool @Touby @vx2200 @doriuscrow ?????
Oder hat sich da einer verguckt?
Mal sehen, wie's weitergeht!


----------



## olsche (24. April 2014)

Wann bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## vx2200 (24. April 2014)

Ich lach mich kaputt...
Sowas von stümperhaft dieser Laden.

"Versehentlich" na ist klar.

Haben die keine QA?


----------



## nino85 (24. April 2014)

vx2200 schrieb:


>



Fehlt da die Bohrung vom Wippenlager?


----------



## vx2200 (24. April 2014)

Doch, die ist gesetzt. Nur ist da ein Lackfilm drüber....


----------



## olsche (24. April 2014)

So, mein Rahmen geht wohl morgen oder übermorgen in den Versand. 
XXL-MEINHÖVEL hat es nicht geschafft den Zahlungseingang an Carver zu melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. April 2014)

Na toll, meiner kommt auch von Meinhövel


----------



## KainerM (24. April 2014)

Wenns morgen nichts gibt werd ich da zur Sicherheit auch mal durchklingeln. Man weiß ja nie... (XXL Franz)

mfg


----------



## olsche (24. April 2014)

Würde ich machen... 
Ach so, bis jetzt sollen keine Versandprobleme bekannt sein...


----------



## cocaine78 (24. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> So, mein Rahmen geht wohl morgen oder übermorgen in den Versand.
> XXL-MEINHÖVEL hat es nicht geschafft den Zahlungseingang an Carver zu melden...


Woher weißt du ? Und prüfen die jetzt wenigstens alles?


----------



## olsche (24. April 2014)

Nach einer kleinen Telefonkonferenz zwischen XXL-MEINHÖVEL,  XXL-Onlineshop /Carver und mir könnten wir den Sachverhalt klären. 
Hätte ich bloß schon eher mal angerufen...


----------



## fender_90 (24. April 2014)

@Rafterman86 Sind es zufällig 1 Paar 650B Ausfallenden in schwarzzu viel? Das wären dann meine Fehlenden. Die sollen mir aber noch nachgesandt werden.

Flo hat sich bei mir wegen meiner Delle gemeldet. Habe ihm Fotos geschickt. Mal sehen, ob, wann und welche Reaktion kommen wird.


----------



## cocaine78 (24. April 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes: welche Gabelschaftlänge wird eigentlich benötigt?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

an die Jungs, die einen RNC Rahmen in weiß erhalten haben bitte bei mir melden! Ihr bekommt umgehen Ersatz. Dort hat unser Rahmenzulieferer Mist gebaut. Er will innerhalb von 10 Tagen für Ersatz sorgen + die Zeit durch den Zoll und Versand in Deutschland. Ihr bekommt also wie gewünscht einen raw Rahmen geliefert! Sorry dafür!

Gebt mir bitte per PN Bescheid!

viele Grüße an alle und denen die Ihr ICB framekit schon haben, viel Spaß beim Fahren bei dem super Wetter!


----------



## nationrider (25. April 2014)

Puh, gewagte Aussage für alle die auf ihre Räder schon ewig warten...


----------



## Rafterman86 (25. April 2014)

fender_90 schrieb:


> @Rafterman86 Sind es zufällig 1 Paar 650B Ausfallenden in schwarzzu viel? Das wären dann meine Fehlenden. Die sollen mir aber noch nachgesandt werden.
> 
> Flo hat sich bei mir wegen meiner Delle gemeldet. Habe ihm Fotos geschickt. Mal sehen, ob, wann und welche Reaktion kommen wird.



Ne, hab nen 03er Frameki, sind also die silbernen Ausfallenden.

Entwarnung gibts auch, der Steuersatz war seperat im Briefkasten. Aber hab beim aufbauen bemerkt das 2x 2-fach Kabelführung und 2x 1-fach Kabelfürhung fehlen hmpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (25. April 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an die Jungs, die einen RNC Rahmen in weiß erhalten haben bitte bei mir melden! Ihr bekommt umgehen Ersatz. Dort hat unser Rahmenzulieferer Mist gebaut. Er will innerhalb von 10 Tagen für Ersatz sorgen + die Zeit durch den Zoll und Versand in Deutschland. Ihr bekommt also wie gewünscht einen raw Rahmen geliefert! Sorry dafür!
> 
> ...



...Das werden dann eher die wenigsten sein, wenn es selbst XXL nicht hinbekommt, die Zahlungseingänge anständig zu verarbeiten! Schade...


----------



## fabi.e (25. April 2014)

Leute seid mal froh das ihr überhaupt so direkte aussagen vom Hersteller bekommt. Das es mal etwas länger dauert kann bei jedem Hersteller vorkommen. Für die Qualität Probleme wurde sich entschuldigt und Ersatz zugesprochen. Ich kann dieses ewige gemecker hier nicht mehr lesen. Man liest hier nur noch negatives Flaming... Kauft doch einfach was anderes und wartet dort auf eure bestellung. Immerhin haben es schon einige mal hinbekommen mal direkt anzurufen. Und siehe da , hat ja in den meisten fällen auch zu einer Lösung geführt. Also keep calm! @Carver_Bikes : weitermachen und ruhig wieder ein wenig mehr Präsenz zeigen hier! Danke 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KainerM (25. April 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> viele Grüße an alle und denen die Ihr ICB framekit schon haben, viel Spaß beim Fahren bei dem super Wetter!



Das super Wetter war vom ursprünglich mal versprochenen Liefertermin bis Ende letzte Woche. Jetzt ist Mistwetter 

Gibt's eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu erfahren, ob die Zahlung "gefunden" worden ist? Bei mir sinds jetzt dann auch schon zehn Tage seit der Zahlung, und noch kein Bike in Sicht...

@fabi.e: Bin ja eh ein gemütliches Gemüt und hab oft mal Verständnis. Aber irgendwie war mal die Rede von mitte Februar, dann Anfang Dezember hies es Mitte März, Mitte Jannuar noch mal. Februar dann Ende März, Anfang April. Zum Abschied von Hans noch mal "vermutlich ende März". Dann gabs über einen Monat gar nichts mehr, Mitte März "Ende des Monats/Anfang nächsten Monat". Anfang April "Komplettbikes werden nächste Woche aufgebaut, gleiches gilt für die Rahmen".
Tja, und jetzt ist Ende April, und eine handvoll Leute hat tatsächlich schon mal ein paar Teile bekommen.

Das die Rahmen zwei Monate später kommen als es bei der Bestellung versprochen wurde, das ist eine Sache. Aber das hier seit Anfang Februar regelmäßig Funktstille geherrscht hat, und nur im Notfall kommuniziert wurde, das geht gar nicht. Und das es wieder genau die gleichen Probleme wie voriges Jahr gibt - Verzögerung, Transportschäden wg. schlechter Verpackung, fehlende (oder überschüssige) Teile, usw. - das ist einfach ein Zeugniss davon, dass Carver nichts dazugelernt hat.

Und natürlich können wir froh sein, dass wir überhaupt welche Infos bekommen. Ist ja auch das "Internet Community Bike", da braucht man eben die Community nicht involvieren. *Gilt hier denn etwas das Motto "Kunde droht mit Auftrag" oder wie? *Als es um die Vorbestellung ging, mussten wir uns binnen einer halben Woche dazu entscheiden - das haben dem Vernehmen nach so um die 70 Leute gemacht. 30 Framesets, 40 Bikes. Ca. 150.000€ Auftragsvolumen in fünf Tagen AUSSCHLIEßLICH durchs Forum. Da darf man doch wohl erwarten, dass man über Verschiebungen zeitgerecht informiert wird, nicht erst wenn der Termin vorbei ist...

mfg


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Leute seid mal froh das ihr überhaupt so direkte aussagen vom Hersteller bekommt. Das es mal etwas länger dauert kann bei jedem Hersteller vorkommen. Für die Qualität Probleme wurde sich entschuldigt und Ersatz zugesprochen. Ich kann dieses ewige gemecker hier nicht mehr lesen. Man liest hier nur noch negatives Flaming... Kauft doch einfach was anderes und wartet dort auf eure bestellung. Immerhin haben es schon einige mal hinbekommen mal direkt anzurufen. Und siehe da , hat ja in den meisten fällen auch zu einer Lösung geführt. Also keep calm! @Carver_Bikes : weitermachen und ruhig wieder ein wenig mehr Präsenz zeigen hier! Danke
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


danke, das denk ich mir auch immer wieder wenn ich hier rein schaue!


----------



## warp4 (25. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> danke, das denk ich mir auch immer wieder wenn ich hier rein schaue!


 
Der Post über Deinem trifft es auf den Punkt ...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> danke, das denk ich mir auch immer wieder wenn ich hier rein schaue!



Danke für die Worte! Mehr Präsenz wird auch wieder kommen! Aktuell ist die Arbeitsauslastung aber mit 50 Stunden+ die Woche am Limit. 

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. April 2014)

fender_90 schrieb:


> @Rafterman86 Sind es zufällig 1 Paar 650B Ausfallenden in schwarzzu viel? Das wären dann meine Fehlenden. Die sollen mir aber noch nachgesandt werden.
> 
> Flo hat sich bei mir wegen meiner Delle gemeldet. Habe ihm Fotos geschickt. Mal sehen, ob, wann und welche Reaktion kommen wird.



Ja die Ausfallenden sind auch auf dem Weg zu Dir ;-) bzgl. der Beule im Rahmen, kläre ich gerade wer das verursacht (Montage, Hersteller) hat und melde mich so schnell wie möglich bei Dir!

viele Grüße


----------



## freigeist (25. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> danke, das denk ich mir auch immer wieder wenn ich hier rein schaue!


wirklich?? da sieht man mal, wie verschieden die ansichten (in diesem fall) seien können... 


der post "705 von @KainerM trifft es da wohl eher.


----------



## KainerM (25. April 2014)

Musste halt mal gesagt werden. Jetzt gehts mir wieder ein wenig besser - ich hab da wohl einiges an Frust aufgestaut, was das Projekt so angeht.

Also, Daumen drücken dass ich das WE damit verbingen kann, meinen Frame - der hoffentlich heute kommt - in ein Bike zu verwandeln. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2014)

Aber ist trotzdem nichts außergewöhnliches. Ich erinnere da mal an die ersten zwei YT Sonderaktionen. Da ging es um ein siebenstelliges Auftragsvolumen und es schleppte und zog sich. Die Bikebranche neigt leider gerne zu Chaos. Propain das "leuchtende Beispiel" und größter Nutznießer der Probleme beim ICB, scheint bisher wohl immer ein gutes Händchen und viel Glück gehabt zu haben.


----------



## KainerM (25. April 2014)

Auf so was wie Young Talent's Sonderaktionen würd ich mich sowieso nicht einlassen. Ich hatte bei genug Firmenkonkursen noch Aufträge offen damit ich von sowas die Finger lasse. Die paar Tausender hab ich nicht zum verprassen. Außerdem darf man nie vergessen: Das ist ein Zinsfreier Kredit für den Hersteller. Wenn du denen um 3000€ ein Bike abkaufst, und ein halbes Jahr auf die Lieferung wartest, dann sparen sie sich locker-flockig 1-200€ an Zinsen. Das darf man bei sowas nie vergessen wenn man über den Preis nachdenkt.

Ich hätt mir halt gewünscht, Carver macht den Frame einen hunderter teurer, und sorgt dafür für ordentliche Kommunikation, Qualitätskontrolle und dafür dass alles glatt abläuft, die Verpackung und der Packungsinhalt stimmem. Den Aufpreis hätte ich GERNE bezahlt. Aber wenn man so schaut was heuer abgeht... falsche Rahmen geliefert (weiß statt RnC), Teile fehlen oder sind zu viel, Teile kommen in Extra-Paketen nach, Transportschäden wegen mangelhafter Verpackung... und dabei hat sich erst ein halbes Dutzend Leute gemeldet, die ihre Rahmen schon bekommen haben.

mfg


----------



## Borinquen (25. April 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die ICB komplett Bikes werden in der KW 19 an die XXL-Filialen ausgeliefert. Dies ist leider u.a. einer Lieferverzögerung seitens einem unserer Zulieferer geschuldet. Bitte bedenkt daran, dass die Filialen noch ein paar Tage für die Kommissionierung der Ware



Hab heute Morgen per PN von Carver nun die Info bekommen Auslieferung der Bikes an die Filialen ist KW19-20. Sprich, unter Umständen also nochmal ne Woche später.

Mir gehts mit dem gejammer nicht um die Lieferverzögerung (die gibts in unserer Branche auch zu genüge) sondern um die schwammigen oder gar ausbleibenden Infos. bzw. krieg ich von 3 Stellen unterschiedliche Infos. Und das nervt einfach unheimlich...


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## olsche (25. April 2014)

Habe ja schon oft genug erwähnt das ich das Projekt immer noch genial finde... 
Nur sind leider zu viele Stellen involviert. 
Carver, XXL-Filialen,  XXL-Onlineshop, Firma für den Zusammenbau... 
Da ist Chaos eigentlich vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Borinquen (25. April 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Das Projekt ICB ist nach wie vor ein tolles Projekt...aber Carver ist einfach der falsche Partner (sorry)...das ICB ist nur ein Imageträger und nicht wirklich Herzblut!!! Ich plädiere für ein neues Projekt mit neuem Partner ;-)



Bitte schön:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04...-2-0-die-naechste-generation-powered-alutech/


----------



## KainerM (25. April 2014)

Ach deswegen ist heute der Link zum ICB oben verschwunden...

Alutech hin oder her, das erste ICB wird immer das ICB bleiben, egal welche Probleme wir so hatten. Wenn meins nur endlich mal auftauchen würde.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (25. April 2014)

Das 2.0 Projekt hinterlässt für mich einen mehr als nur bitteren Nachgeschmack. Damit dürfte dann wohl klar sein das von keiner Seite noch nennenswertes Interesse am aktuellen ICB besteht. Wollte mir ja eigentlich das aktuelle 02 holen aber das ganze macht mich mehr als nur nachdenklich. Wenn in ein oder zwei jahren mal was am Rahmen ist oder ich den gar kaputt machen sollte was dann? Ersatz ist wohl eher unwarscheinlich ...

Finde das irgendwie bedenklich zumal fast 3000€ ein haufen Geld für mich sind. Und wie in Post #705 schon geschrieben, ist das ein Projekt das mit der IBC zusammen durchgeführt wurde also erwarte ich da einfach ein anderes Niveau von Kommunikation als bei YT oder sonstwo.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2014)

Was wirklich ein guter Punkt ist...
3 Jahre crash replacement bedeutet dann das ich wenn ich ende nächstes Jahr was kaputt mache ein Problem habe?

Wobei wenn carver da jetzt ein Statement dazu bringt glaube ich eh nichts mehr...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Das 2.0 Projekt hinterlässt für mich einen mehr als nur bitteren Nachgeschmack. Damit dürfte dann wohl klar sein das von keiner Seite noch nennenswertes Interesse am aktuellen ICB besteht. Wollte mir ja eigentlich das aktuelle 02 holen aber das ganze macht mich mehr als nur nachdenklich. Wenn in ein oder zwei jahren mal was am Rahmen ist oder ich den gar kaputt machen sollte was dann? Ersatz ist wohl eher unwarscheinlich ...


Halt Stop! Das neue ICB wird kein Ersatz für das Alte, es soll keine Konkurenz für das bestehende Alutechprogramm (die Fanes/Tofane/Sennes) darstellen. Wenn dem so wäre würde Stefan vermutlich auch kein SL mehr entwerfen.
Wenn du ein Enduro willst musst du entweder was anderes kaufen oder mit dem Risiko leben.


----------



## Kharne (25. April 2014)

Wer weiß ob´s nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch ein ICB bei Carver gibt...


----------



## McGeifer (25. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Halt Stop! Das neue ICB wird kein Ersatz für das Alte, es soll keine Kunkurenz fuhr die Fanes darstellen. Wenn dem so wäre würde Stefan vermutlich auch kein SL mehr entwerfen.



Hoffen wir das du recht behältst, dennoch zeigt der Wechsel zu Alutech das wohl auch im Hintergrund einiges nicht so toll gelaufen ist.


----------



## KainerM (25. April 2014)

ach komm, das ist ja nichtmal im Vordergrund toll gelaufen. Carver war leider der falsche Partner für so ein Projekt. Das SL wird vermutlich nie passieren - dafür fand das ganze einfach zu wenig Anklang. Da geht doch schon jetzt nichts mehr voran, und dabei ist doch bald die wichtige Deadline lt. Stefan... schreibt das Projekt ab.

Mfg


----------



## piilu (25. April 2014)

Alutech hat an sich die meisten Probleme mit dem Fanes auch nur verschlimmbessert


----------



## Ghargh (25. April 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Es wurden aus versehen 3 weisse Rahmen anstelle RAW ausgeliefert - an 4 User? @OldSchool @Touby @vx2200 @doriuscrow ?????
> Oder hat sich da einer verguckt?
> Mal sehen, wie's weitergeht!



ich war leider die Woche nicht da und laut Flos Aussage ist er wieder zum Versender zurück gegangen. Jetzt soll er morgen oder Montag kommen. Wenn der Hauptrahmen bei mir auch Weiss ist, werde ich dieses nicht hinnehmen! Bin dann mal sehr gespannt, was es dann für Lösungsvorschläge geben wird. Hab ihn ja extra RAW bestellt, damit KEINE Farbe drauf ist...

Wenn ich das alles hier lese, wird mein Unmut immer größer und ich zweifel immer mehr an der Entscheidung für Carver. Stand im Moment für mich ist: das war das erste und LETZTE Carver... Schade eigentlich...

Euch erstmal ein schönes Wochenende

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Ghargh (25. April 2014)

hab gerade erst den Post gelesen, dass die Rahmen dann "schnell" getauscht werden sollen. Ich bin mal gespannt, vielleicht haben wir ja dann wirklich das Produkt, was wir bezahlt haben. Wäre schön...

Für mich ist es leider auch die fehlende Kommunikation. Ich habe nur durch Selbstanfrage erfahren, dass der Rahmen angeblich schon mal bei mir wir. Keine Versandinfo, kein Zettel im Briefkasten, einfach nichts. Und die Termine für die Austauschrahmen wurden regelmäßig verschoben. Letztes Jahr hieß es Ende des Jahres und jetzt ist MITTE diesen Jahres...

Schade für die Leute die da so viel Herzblut und Engagement reingesteckt haben und vieles durch den Produzenten, Versender etc. kaputt gemacht wird...

Und für Diejenigen, denen unser Unmut nicht gefällt, dann lest es nicht! Ich habe ne Menge Geld für einen Rahmenset bezahlt, was ich selbst Aufbauen musste (mach ich ja sogar gerne und hab Spaß dran!). Dann kann ich aber erwarten, dass Maße und Winkel passen und Gewinde nicht schon im ROH Zustand ausgenudelt sind. Mittlerweile ist ein Jahr seit der Lieferung vergangen und ich hätte einfach gern das Produkt, was ich auch bezahlt habe...

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus und es ist kein Persönlicher Angriff gegen Irgendjemanden!!!

Angenehme Nachtruhe und Morgen Früh World Cup 2 schauen ;-)


----------



## fender_90 (25. April 2014)

Da ich erst dieses Jahr meinen Rahmen bestellt habe, versuche ich unvoreingenommen ranzugehen. Mein Rahmen kam zwar mit einer Delle, jedoch fand ich die Reaktion von Carver (Flo) als sehr schnell und ausreichend. Er hat es zur Kenntnis genommen und prüft nun weiter. Mal sehen, was mir angeboten wird. Ich meine es waren die letzten 2 Wochen Osterferien und da sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass einige Unternehmen nunmal unterbesetzt sind.

Aus den Erfahrungen im Forum hatte ich auch hier und da meine Zweifel und war auch etwas traurig, das der Liefertermin immer mal wieder verschoben wurde. Jedoch habe ich es nicht so eilig den Rahmen zu bekommen, da ich mir eh erst noch die Anbauteile später besorgen werde.

Ich bin meinerseits bisher mit dem Support zufrieden. Etwas mehr Präsenz im Forum könnte aber nicht schaden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (25. April 2014)

Flo hat sich gemeldet und wenn alles so läuft wie er sagt ist das Thema für mich
sehr gut gelöst.

Alles wird gut!


----------



## doriuscrow (26. April 2014)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Flo hat sich gemeldet und wenn alles so läuft wie er sagt ist das Thema für mich
> sehr gut gelöst.
> 
> Alles wird gut!


Ich hoffe, dass "deine" Lösung am Ende auch meine Lösung sein wird - damit wäre ich auch einverstanden!  @Carver_Bikes


----------



## NaturalHigh (26. April 2014)

Mein IBC Rahmen ist heute angekommen, wie es scheint fehlt nix, 
Jetzt kann es endlich ans aufbauen gehen.


----------



## jomax (26. April 2014)

Hat heute schon jemand seinen Rahmen bekommen (neubestellung, keine RnC-Rekla)?


----------



## Borinquen (26. April 2014)

Ich bin mit dem ICB dann mal durch. Hab heute bei Canyon das 2013er Torque EX Vertride für 2599€ abgestaubt und konnts gleich mitnehmen. Denke mit ein paar kleineren Modifikationen kann ich mit dem Hobel leben.

Schade Carver hatte mich echt aufs ICB gefreut.


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## KainerM (26. April 2014)

NaturalHigh schrieb:


> Mein IBC Rahmen ist heute angekommen, wie es scheint fehlt nix,


Freut mich zu hören! Viel Spaß beim "baschdeln"! Leider kommt bei uns Samstags kein Paketdienst, also ist mein WE schon gelaufen... Vielleicht hab ich ja Montags Glück.

mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (26. April 2014)

NaturalHigh schrieb:


> Mein IBC Rahmen ist heute angekommen, wie es scheint fehlt nix,
> Jetzt kann es endlich ans aufbauen gehen.


Bilder?


----------



## NaturalHigh (26. April 2014)

Mein neues IBC


----------



## nationrider (26. April 2014)

endlich mal gute Nachrichten, schaut fein aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomax (27. April 2014)

Du Glücklicher!
Ist der Schriftzug eigentlich eloxiert oder nen Aufkleber???


----------



## NaturalHigh (28. April 2014)

Da ist jeder Buchstabe einzeln dick aufgebracht ist also kein einzelner Aufkleber, wie das gemacht wird weiß ich nicht.
Habe übrigens 2 Paar Ausfallenden (27,5") in blau bekommen,


----------



## NaturalHigh (28. April 2014)

Für alle die noch warten müssen, gibt's jetzt wenigstens schöne neue Bilder von den 2014 Modellen.

http://www.carver.de/bikes/2014-fullsuspension/


----------



## Pintie (28. April 2014)

und ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis jemand beim 26" icb 2 den vivid so rum fährt wie die den auf dem bild haben....

geht halt am Umlenkhebel an....

@Carver_Bikes : tut euch einen gefallen und kontrolliert das der vivid andersrum eingebaut wird.


----------



## olsche (28. April 2014)

Scheint ja ein qualifizierter Montagebetrieb zu sein den Carver da ausgesucht hat wenn das stimmt...


----------



## Pintie (28. April 2014)

Es ist knapp, aber in den Flachen einstellungen wie auf dem Bild haut die Wippe in die Luftkammer wenns einfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (28. April 2014)

Ach kommt schon, der "Qualifizierte Montagebetrieb" schafft es nicht mal, die richtige Anzahl an Teilen in die Schachtel zu werfen. Wie sollen die wissen, wierum der Dämpfer rein gehört?

(Bis jetzt hat sich hier genau ein Rahmenbesitzer gemeldet, der beim ersten Versuch das richtige Zeug in der Schachtel hatte!)

mfg


----------



## NoIdea (28. April 2014)

Witzig, war das im letzten Jahr nicht schon ein ähnliches Montage-Drama?!


----------



## burn23 (28. April 2014)

Wer hat denn jetzt schon seinen Rahmen vom XXL Meinhövel? Meiner scheint noch unterwegs zu sein... So langsam werd ich aber zappelig


----------



## KainerM (28. April 2014)

Meiner von XXL Franz ist auch noch nicht da (am 15. bezahlt). Wenn ich heute Abend wieder nix vorfinde, werd ich da mal "vorsprechen" müssen. 8 Tage Zahlungsziel, zwei Wochen Lieferzeit passen mMn nicht zusammen.

mfg


----------



## olsche (28. April 2014)

Bei mir hat es bis letzten Donnerstag gedauert, bis sich herausgestellt hat das Meinhövel meine Zahlung am 22.4. schon erhalten hat. (Nach mehrmaligen telefonieren....) Für heute ist DHL durch und noch kein Rahmen da...


----------



## KainerM (28. April 2014)

Naja, Donnerstag auf heute sind auch nur drei Werktage... Schließlich muss der Montagebetrieb die Teile noch fachgerecht in den Karton werfen.

Edit: Mal angerufen, Geld ist da, Rahmen? Keine Ahnung. Sie Rufen zurück. Hoffentlich.

mfg


----------



## NaturalHigh (28. April 2014)

Der "Qualifizierte Montagebetrieb" ist Euro Bike und der versendet die Rahmen nach Zahlung.
Die XXL Filialen versenden nichts, die machen nur den Zahlungsverkehr.
http://www.euro-bike.de/index.html


----------



## Pintie (28. April 2014)

die homepage wirkt schon sehr professionell


----------



## nino85 (28. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die homepage wirkt schon sehr professionell


Solange das Resultat stimmt, ist es doch wurscht, wie die Seite aussieht.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie gestreut die Qualität der Aufbauten durch FXXL letztes Jahr war, würde ich die Tatsache, dass das an einen Betrieb ausgelagert wurde, der scheinbar nichts anderes macht, nicht direkt verteufeln.


----------



## olsche (28. April 2014)

Ja, stimmt schon. Leider scheint die auf der Homepage angegebene Endkontrolle nicht stattzufinden wenn hier Rahmen mit Dellen und fehlenden/zu vielen Teilen verschickt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (28. April 2014)

Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (28. April 2014)

Auf der Seite steht noch folgendes :
"*Jedes Bike durchläuft mit einer Checkliste, auf der die durchgeführten Arbeiten mit Unterschrift abgezeichnet werden, die einzelnen Stationen. Diese Checkliste wird mit dem Bike an den Kunden geliefert.*"

Hatten diejenigen, die Ihren Rahmen schon bekommen haben, so eine Service-Checkliste mit dabei?


----------



## cmi (28. April 2014)

Kommen die _Rahmen_ denn auch von denen?


----------



## doriuscrow (28. April 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Kommen die _Rahmen_ denn auch von denen?


Ja!


----------



## KainerM (28. April 2014)

früher oder später schon ;-)


----------



## NaturalHigh (28. April 2014)

Da war nur ein Lieferschein von Euro-Bike dabei auf dem Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, 1x 22,2 und 1x 45 Lager steht, sonst nix.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. April 2014)

7 schrieb:


> die homepage wirkt schon sehr professionell


 
 Sehr schöne Seite, sowas geht ja garnicht. 
Dann lieber nix wie das.


----------



## jomax (28. April 2014)

Bis auf das fehlen der benötigten 650b Ausfallenden bin ich glücklich.
Ich hoffe die kommen schnell, dann kann ich endlich mal ne Runde drehen.

Wenn das jetzt mit dem Bild noch klappen würde... Ich versuch es nochmal...


----------



## burn23 (29. April 2014)

Geile Farbkombo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafterman86 (29. April 2014)

jomax schrieb:


> Bis auf das fehlen der benötigten 650b Ausfallenden bin ich glücklich.
> Ich hoffe die kommen schnell, dann kann ich endlich mal ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Wenn das jetzt mit dem Bild noch klappen würde... Ich versuch es nochmal...



Willste ein paar von meinen haben? Ich hab 2 bekommen


----------



## olsche (29. April 2014)

DHL ist durch und mal wieder kein Rahmen. 
Morgen ist die letzte Chance,  ansonsten hole ich mir Freitag bei Meinhövel mein Geld zurück und bin mit Carver durch...


----------



## EL_Se (29. April 2014)

Hat denn schon irgendwer was von den komplettbikes gehört? Die sollten doch eine woche später als die rahmen kommen, oder nicht? 

mobil gesendet


----------



## KainerM (29. April 2014)

Also Borinquen hat dazu in #714 was gesagt:


> Hab heute Morgen per PN von Carver nun die Info bekommen Auslieferung der Bikes an die Filialen ist KW19-20.



Das wär nächste bzw. übernächste Woche.


----------



## cocaine78 (29. April 2014)

Mir hat Flo gestern geschrieben, dass mein Rahmen angeblich Freitag raus wäre ... Auch hier war das Problem, dass XXL zu blöd war, den Zahlungseingang weiterzuleiten...eher Semi professionell !
Bin mal gespannt, wann er endlich da ist...


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2014)

hab mal nachgeschaut wie das bei mir letztes Jahr war...
mit den Buchungen gabs da nämlich auch Probleme..
Ich hatte da gar keine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. 


dumm geboren und nix dazu gelernt würd ich sagen.

nachdem das schon wieder so läuft wird sich wohl nächstes Jahr kaum noch einer das alles antun.
auch wenn es ein gutes Bike für vernüftiges Geld ist. und wenn die SL version kommt vielleicht sogar noch paar gute Tuning möglichkeiten entstehen....

Naja hat man halt ein Sammlerstück. 

bekannter der auch eins wollte hat heute seine Bestellung storniert. der wollte jetzt an Gardasee und hatte mit März gerechnet....
und die Sorge um Ersatzteile kann man ja wirklich verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (29. April 2014)

Ich glaube jeder ist/war bereit eine zweite Chance zu gewären. Leider wird die ja kaum genutzt bzw gibt es das gleiche Chaos wie letztes Jahr.

Ich bin aktuell auch massiv am überlegen noch zu stornieren, leider sieht es bei Propain aber nicht viel besser aus bzw haben sie u.U. jetzt die Probleme die Carver evtl auch hatte: Lieferverzögerung bei Monarch+

Und noch mal 45+ Tage warten ist halt auch ne Hausnummer :/

-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2014)

dann nimmt man halt den vivid


----------



## KainerM (29. April 2014)

Wenns an den Monarchen liegen würde, dann würden die Rahmen auch nicht rausgehen... tun se aber angbelich schon. Ich spiele derweil Chuck Norris und _warte._

mfg


----------



## Kharne (29. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dann nimmt man halt den vivid



Den kriegt aber nur Chuck Norris ins Tyee


----------



## FloRider85 (29. April 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> ...leider sieht es bei Propain aber nicht viel besser aus bzw haben sie u.U. jetzt die Probleme die Carver evtl auch hatte: Lieferverzögerung bei Monarch+



Aber bei Propain ist die Kommunikation und der Service auch eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## doriuscrow (29. April 2014)

Hab mal zum Spass meine alte Wippe an den weissen Rahmen geschraubt - schön mittig zum Sitzrohr!!!!!!
Aber auch 2014 wird man - will man den Lagern was gutes tun - ein wenig mit Passscheiben optimieren müssen! Ich schätze mal so ca 3/10 Spiel. Nur als Tipp für die, die einen zusammengebauten Rahmen/Bike erhalten - es lohnt sich, da mal einen Blick drauf zu werfen! 
(Ich hatte letztes Jahr an Wippenlager, Wippe-Druckstrebe und Hauptlager gespacert - scheint nicht geschadet zu haben!)


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

Juhu...
Mein Rahmen ist gekommen...
Leider hatte ich das ICB 03 etwas dunkler in Erinnerung:




Dafür ist es komplett, inkl. Ausfallenden, alle benötigten Halter und das Sitzrohr ist dellenfrei & ausreichend gepolster.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2014)

Die Schweißnäthe haben sich ja hübsch verfärbt. Und ersetz am besten gleich die Schrauben (nicht die Bolzen) vom Dämpfer, die taugen nix.


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

Genau aus dem Grund hätte ich ja auch nie einen farbigen bestellt.
Raw oder Schwarz!
Habe gerade mit Eurobike telefoniert, der 03er geht heute raus...
Aber sonst ist der Rahmen schon schick.


----------



## burn23 (30. April 2014)

@ Olsche: War kein Dämpfer dabei? Ich frag mich gerade wieso der nicht gleich in den Rahmen geschraubt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2014)

kostet zeit, kostet geld und bietet ein weiteres fehlerpotential 

Schöner rahmen!


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

Doch, doch, Dämpfer ist auch dabei...
Das der nicht montiert ist finde ich schon richtig für den Versand. Warum die aber nicht einfach eine Kunststoffstrebe dazwischenschrauben bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 
Die war selbst bei einem No-Name 120,-€-Rahmen verbaut...
@burn23: Was für einen Rahmen hattest Du bestellt?


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

@Eisbein: definitiv, nur nicht mein bestellter...
Bin da farblich eher der "langweilige" Typ!


----------



## burn23 (30. April 2014)

Den 01er in XL. Ich hoffe er kommt heut, sonst bin ich ab Freitag bis Mittwoch im Urlaub und ich weiß nicht ob meine DHL-Filiale den Rahmen so lange lagern will


----------



## KainerM (30. April 2014)

Toll - viel Spaß mit deinem falschen Rahmen! Ich hab übrigens noch immer nichts bekommen. Sind ja auch erst 20 Tage seit der Mail, dass die Rahmen raus gehen, und 15 Tag seitdem ich bezahlt habe. Was für eine Stümperbude ist das eigentlich? Ich bin mittlerweile stinksauer...

Hat eigentlich IRGENDJEMAND bis jetzt das richtige erhalten? Also richtige Farbe, alle Teile und einen nicht beschädigten Rahmen?


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

Schade, sonst hättest den haben können.
DHL lagert 6 oder 7 Werktage, daran solls nicht scheitern...


----------



## cocaine78 (30. April 2014)

Se


olsche schrieb:


> Juhu...
> Mein Rahmen ist gekommen...
> Leider hatte ich das ICB 03 etwas dunkler in Erinnerung:
> 
> ...


Sehr geil...meins ist auch in der Farbe. Dann hoff ich mal auf DHL heute.


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

An sich ist die Farbe toll.
Die verfärbten Schweissnähte leider nicht.

@KainerM: Na ja, komplett ist schonmal alles...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2014)

Bei so hellem Eloxal lassen sich verfärbte Schweißnähte oft nicht vermeiden. Selbst bei Silber kann das passieren, je nach Schweißzusätzen. Siehe z.B. die silbernen Nukeproof Megas, die hatten meisten auch andersfarbige Nähte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

Ich habe mir mal sagen lassen das es auf das Schweissmaterial ankommt, wenn man da das richtige auswählt werden die Nähte nicht andersfarbig...


----------



## KainerM (30. April 2014)

Jein. Normalerweise, ja. Praktisch kommts trotzdem vor. Die Sample-Rahmen haben übrigens nicht so ausgesehen.





Na, da wird der werte Zulieferer wohl ein wenig gespart haben... Gleich wie bei den weißen Raw-Rahmen.

mfg


----------



## doriuscrow (30. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Juhu...
> Mein Rahmen ist gekommen...
> Leider hatte ich das ICB 03 etwas dunkler in Erinnerung:
> 
> ...


Da liegt jemand unter'm Tisch ;-)


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Juhu...
> Mein Rahmen ist gekommen...
> Leider hatte ich das ICB 03 etwas dunkler in Erinnerung:
> 
> ...



Ist da ne Delle in der linken Kettenstrebe?


----------



## olsche (30. April 2014)

Die Puppe meiner Tochter... 
Und ja, die Kettenstrebe hat etwas Cellulitis...


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2014)

Geil, jetzt werden kaputte Rahmen ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (30. April 2014)

So ein geiles Gertät aber wie ist man auf die Idee gekommen Grün mit Blau zu mixen?


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2014)

Cube und Radon haben damit angefangen, k.A. wie man das mixen kann, warscheinlich ham die schlechtes Zeug geraucht...


----------



## Rad1er (30. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe auch ein Komplettbike ICB 02 vorbestellt...

Wenn ich das Bike "eines Tages in der Filiale abhole", was muss ich wie prüfen, damit ich das Geld nicht umsonst dahinlege.


1. Rahmen auf Dellen überprüfen
2. ...


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2014)

2 farbe
3 zugverlegung
4 spiel im horst link
5 bei vivid - einbaurichtung

und vieles mehr. dazu gabs letztes Jahr schon einen Beitrag mit der checkliste

vielleicht sogar mal die achse vom Hauptlager aufmachen.
wenn die so fest ist wie bei mir (40Nm+ ) dann kannst dir gleich noch zwei hauptlager mitgeben lassen. 
die waren bei mir ab werk todgeschraubt.


----------



## Rad1er (30. April 2014)

Danke, Checkliste gefunden!

Und den alten Thread gelesen, kann man nur hoffen das die Montage diesmal besser ist


----------



## Ghargh (30. April 2014)

burn23 schrieb:


> Den 01er in XL. Ich hoffe er kommt heut, sonst bin ich ab Freitag bis Mittwoch im Urlaub und ich weiß nicht ob meine DHL-Filiale den Rahmen so lange lagern will



Hi, bei mir war der Versender angeblich schon zweimal da und ich angeblich nicht! Könnt schwören ich saß auf heißen Kohlen daheim! Keine Versandinfo, kein Zettel im Briefkasten und jedes mal nach dem ersten angeblichen Zustellversuch gleich wieder zurück zum Lager. Also DHL wäre ja super, aber anscheinend macht es bei mir irgendwer, der nicht bei Nachbarn klingelt oder irgendwie kommunizieren kann. Jetzt soll er Freitag kommen und ich hoffe, dass ich nicht wieder einen ganzen Tag umsonst "rumsitze". Zudem muss ich ja anscheinend hoffen, dass der Hauptrahmen nicht weiss ist (RnC Austauschrahmen), alles dabei ist und passt... Juhu, Chancen wie beim Lotto....
Allen anderen drück ich natürlich auch die Daumen, aber meine Hoffnung, dass es ein gutes Ende nimmt, schwindet langsam...

Gruß
Arne

P.S.: an alle RnC Austauschrahmenwarter. War nicht letztes Jahr kommuniziert, das sie diesmal montiert und kontrolliert kommen sollen, um möglichen Passungenauigkeiten und weiteren Ärgernissen vorzubeugen? Danke im voraus für die Info!


----------



## KainerM (30. April 2014)

Na toll. Am MONTAG! haben sie es geschafft, das Teil loszuschicken - satte* DREIZEHN TAGE* nach der Bezahlung. Vermutlich nachdem ich sie angerufen habe, aber da kann ich nur spekulieren. Den versprochenen Rückruf gabs nicht. Den gabs erst heute, nachdem ich denen mal meine Stimmungslage am Telefon durchklingeln hab lassen.

Angeblich soll ich übrigens eine E-Mail dazu bekommen haben, nur mein Postfach weiß nichts davon. Mein Spam-Ordner auch nicht. Trackingnummer habe ich dementsprechend keine, ich kann nur hoffen, dass am Freitag was kommt. Und dabei wollte ich den Fenstertag aufm Rad verbringen, nicht mitm warten drauf.

Langsam frage ich mich echt, wer hat hier was verbrochen, um ein derartiges Karma auszufassen.

Ach ja, Zahlungsziel waren acht Tage


----------



## burn23 (30. April 2014)

So, Rahmen ist heute gekommen, es ist wirklich alles soweit i.O., nur der Rahmen ist statt XL ein M


----------



## mtintel (30. April 2014)

Klingt wie bei einem Überraschungsei, bei dem man nie weiß, was drinnen steckt (wenn es Mal verschickt wird und ankommt)


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2014)

Ist doch cool, warscheinlich ham wir dann den gleichen Liefertermin wie letztes Jahr, bis jeder das richtige (und komplette) Rad hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (30. April 2014)

Verschicken die etwa mit DPD? Dann mal viel glück


----------



## burn23 (30. April 2014)

Wem muss ich jetzt bescheid geben um meinen richtigen Rahmen zu erhalten? Carver (Flo), XXL oder den Bike-Metzgern?


----------



## cocaine78 (30. April 2014)

Juhuuu meiner ist da! Größe passt ( M/44) Teile sind so wie es scheint vollständig...und wenn ich je Zweifel hatte, ob die Farbwahl richtig war...JA!!! Das Grün ist der Hammer. Das mit dem eloxieren üben wir aber lieber nochmal. Ist aber ok.


----------



## KainerM (30. April 2014)

Top, das gibt Hoffnung! Viel Spaß!


----------



## fender_90 (30. April 2014)

Also ich habe mich wegen meiner Delle an Flo gewandt. Der hat sich nun schon bei mir gemeldet und bietet mir einen Austausch (habe gefragt, wie lang das dauert) oder Preisnachlass. Mal sehen wofür ich mich entscheide...

Wenn ich manche Beiträge lese denke ich fast, dass die Delle nicht so schlimm ist, da ich wenigstens die richtige Farbe und Größe habe.


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2014)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, Rahmen ist heute gekommen, es ist wirklich alles soweit i.O., nur der Rahmen ist statt XL ein M


nicht dein Ernst oder?

mann muss echt sagen, die haben sich die ganzen Probleme und Fehler bzw versagen vom letzten Jahr zu Herzen genommen.

.. und wirklich noch ein paar Lücken gefunden wo sie noch was falsch machen können... 
War sicher nicht leicht und Aufwendig... 

Hammer leistung


----------



## vx2200 (1. Mai 2014)

Ghargh schrieb:


> P.S.: an alle RnC Austauschrahmenwarter. War nicht letztes Jahr kommuniziert, das sie diesmal montiert und kontrolliert kommen sollen, um möglichen Passungenauigkeiten und weiteren Ärgernissen vorzubeugen? Danke im voraus für die Info!



Hallo Arne,

jetzt wo Du es sagst. Ja, das war der Deal.  D.h. wir sollten diesbezüglch mal mit Carver sprechen.

Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.


PS: Hab Flo eine PN geschickt


----------



## Ghargh (1. Mai 2014)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Hallo Arne,
> 
> jetzt wo Du es sagst. Ja, das war der Deal.  D.h. wir sollten diesbezüglch mal mit Carver sprechen.
> 
> ...




Hatte ich schon via Mail und PN gefragt... Leider noch keine Info... Auch nicht, ob er jetzt morgen kommt oder nicht. Also wieder nen Tag warten, dass er nicht (angeblich) umsonst bei mir war...

Gruß
Arne


----------



## olsche (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe wegen meinem Austausch mit Europaweit telefoniert... 
Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (1. Mai 2014)

Mit Eurobike meinst du oder? Was hatten die denn gemeint? Ich hab mal dem Flo eine Mail geschickt


----------



## olsche (1. Mai 2014)

Die hatte telefonisch meine Daten abgefragt. Und mir dann versichert das der richtige Rahmen noch Mittwoch raus geht...


----------



## KainerM (2. Mai 2014)

Hurra! Mein ICB ist da! Richtige Farbe, nur wenige Beschädigungen, Rahmengroße 50. VERDAMMT! Ich hatte 47 bestellt. Gehen sie zurück an den Start, gewinnen sie nicht 200.

****verein... sogar auf der Rechnung steht 50. Na toll, noch zwei Wochen warten.

Mfg


----------



## olsche (2. Mai 2014)

Ganz ruhig, meiner ist auch noch nicht da...
Angeblich Mittwoch raus...
Ruf mal bei Euro-Bike an, die sind sehr freundlich!


----------



## olsche (2. Mai 2014)

Update: DHL hat angeblich die Pakete nicht abgeholt...


----------



## KainerM (2. Mai 2014)

Euro-Bike hat das richtige verpackt - auf der Rechnnung von Euro-Bike steht Größe 50. Nur auf der Rechnung von XXL (und meiner Bestellung) steht 47.

Und meine Hoffnung, dass der Ersatzrahmen noch vor dem nächsten Wochenende ankommt ist gering...

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2014)

reine Stochastik....
Farben gibts: raw, weiß, schwarz, blau, grün.  = 5
defekt ja nein ums einfach zu halten = 2
Alles Teile dabei ja nein = 2
größe S-XXL = 5

*die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie einem auf Anhieb das richtige schicken ist also 1/5*1/5*1/2*1/2 = 1%*

zumindest unter der Annahme das die Auswahl bei versenden rein zufällig ist, und den Eindruck muss man langsam haben


----------



## olsche (2. Mai 2014)

Jetzt noch Vollständig,  zu wenig und zu viele Teile mit reinbringen...
Oh man, was tut Carver sich und uns da an...


----------



## KainerM (2. Mai 2014)

Weiß hätte es nie geben sollen 

Egal, der Frühling ist eh schon versaut...

Lieferumfang ist übrigens relativ komplett. Immerhin etwas - dann werd ich das Zubehörpaket wohl einfach austauschen. Rahmen wiegt in XL ca. 3400g ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2014)

ist aber kein Problem. nächstes Jahr schicken sie für die Weißen lila als Ersatz.


----------



## KainerM (2. Mai 2014)

Zum Abschluss noch ein Bild vom Rahmen:




Schweißnähte sind teilweise normal, teilweise leicht verfärbt. Die Farbe ist oberaffengeil...

Mfg


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2014)

Wurde allen R'nC-Tauschern, die weiss bekommen haben, ein neuer Raw-Rahmen zugesichert? Oder hat sich jemand dazu hinreissen lassen, den weissen zu behalten?

So nebenbei gesagt bin ich ja stark am zweifeln, ob ich drauf vertrauen soll, dass der Ersatz schnell kommt oder ob ich das ICB erstmal mit dem alten Rahmen wiederauferstehen lasse - nachdem ich paar Teile fürs FR-HT "ausgeliehen" hatte  und eigentlich erst auf Tauschrahmen warten wollte. Oder einfach weiter HT fahren? Macht ja auch Spass!


----------



## olsche (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Flo und Carver angeschrieben das die sich mal ein Bild von der Qualität von Euro-Bike verschaffen sollen. 
Mal schauen was kommt...


----------



## fender_90 (2. Mai 2014)

@KainerM: Wenn du den 50er Rahmen zurück schickst habe ich vllt die Chance, meinen mit Delle noch innerhalb des nächsten Monates umtauschen zu können. Ich wurde ja gefragt ob Preisnachlass oder Rahmentausch. Wenn du zurück gibst, wäre ja wieder einer auf Lager für mich . Ist er denn annehmbar der Rahmen?


----------



## KainerM (2. Mai 2014)

Geht so. An ein paar von den Gewindeeinsätzen für die Leitungshalter geht der Lack ab, eine kleine Delle hat er am Sitzrohr (aber deutlich kleiner als bei dir, bei mir war Schaumstoff herum). Außerdem ist die unterste Öse von der ISCG Aufnahme angekratzt, weil der Karton nicht gehalten hat, und das rechte 26" Ausfallende hat auch leichte Kratzer. Eigentlich alles nur kleinere optische Mängel, aber die Meisten davon wären zu vermeiden gewesen. Für mich würde es in die Kategorie "Gebrauchsspuren nach zwei Fahrten" fallen. Aber die Wippe ist mittig, der Hinterbau ist leichtgängig, und auch sonst kann ich nichts böses finden.

insgesamt kann man sagen, an der Verpackung wurde arg gespart... eventuell, falls es dich interessiert, kann man da einen Rundtausch organisieren - hängt davon ab was der Flo meint. Das wird wohl bis Montag dauern.

Mfg


----------



## Kharne (2. Mai 2014)

Ich würde da nix machen, wenn beim Rundtausch was schiefgeht habt ihr das Problem und Carver ist fein raus. Also, zurück damit und den Herrschaften in den Arsch treten.

Gott bin ich froh mir doch keinen Rahmen bestellt zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (2. Mai 2014)

Guter Einwand. Aber mei, des is eh jetzt schon a Lotterie ob - und wenn, was - da ankommt. Es is fast a Wunder, dass die Leute was bekommen haben. Darf man ja nicht erwarten dass das _richtige _auch noch _ganz_ und _vollständig_ ankommt.

mfg


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2014)

Bauen die eigentlich auch die Komplettbikes auf? Da könnte man ja zusätzlich zu Farbe und Grösse noch KomponentenLotto spielen...


----------



## Kharne (2. Mai 2014)

Wie bestücken wir die Urne?
Jedes Einzelteil? Oder "nur" Ausstattungsvarianten?
Wenn Einzelteile: Nur "richtige" Parts, oder auch welche, die garnicht gespecced sind? 
Nehmen wir auch noch fehlerhafte Aufbauten dazu? Spacer unterm Tretlager vergessen, Steuersatzlager vergessen, Abdeckschraube der HT2 Kurbel vergessen?


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2014)

Ich würde vorschlagen: 2x11...


----------



## mtintel (2. Mai 2014)

KomponentenLotto klingt super  Da erspart man sich dann beim ICB 2.0 einfach die ganzen Diskussionen und Probleme: der eine bekommt dann halt vorne 29 und hinten 26, einer x9 und der andere xt, einer s und wieder ein anderer XXL... und dann macht man das so wie mit den Stickeralben in der Schule, wo sich alle treffen und dann tauschen was sie nicht wollen


----------



## fender_90 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Frage ist ob es deinen eigentlichen Rahmen überhaupt gibt . Ich würde sagen jeder klärt das separat mit Carver/FXXL/Eurobike. Wer von denen auch immer nun zuständig ist. Ich habe es nicht soo eilig mit dem Rahmen. Mal sehen was Flo mir mal schreibt auf meine Mail.

Gruß


----------



## piilu (2. Mai 2014)

Ob das nen Zufall ist, dass es die Meisten Marken, die auf der EB Hompage als Referenz angegeben werden nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Pintie (3. Mai 2014)

eb wird wahrscheinlich von der konkurrenz gesponsort.


----------



## KainerM (5. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich bis jetzt noch keine Info von FXXL / Carver wegen einem Austausch erhalten habe wollt ich mal eure Meinung hören: Ist eurer Meinung nach ein XL Rahmen bei 1,86m denkbar, oder wird der entschieden zu groß sein? Weil wenn die nicht in die Pötte kommen werd ich mal vorschlagen, dass ich den gelieferten Rahmen mal "anprobiere"...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

ich bin 195 und fahre XL... und der ist mir absolut groß genug...
ist immer auch eine Persönliche Sache, aber mit 186 finde ich das nicht mehr grenzwertig sondern eindeutig zu groß


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Hi, wende dich direkt an Euro-Biker, Carver, bzw. XXL reagiert überhaupt nicht. Weder auf Mails, noch auf Anrufe!
Und ich bin angeblich der einzige der bis jetzt Probleme mit der Lieferung hatte laut Euro-Bike...
XL halte ich auch für zu groß. Mir war bei 1,80 L zu groß...


----------



## burn23 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab bei 1,88 einen XL. Mein Fanes mit L war mir zu klein. Beide Bikes haben ja eine ähnliche Geo. Aber wie schon gesagt, ist halt Geschmacksache


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2014)

ich messe 1,90m und fahre die XL. Sofern man nicht mega fiese enge sachen fährt, sondern eher nach dem motto "Länge läuft" passts perfekt.
Bin am WE in Riva mal kurz mit der Fanes in L i.wo raufgerannt, die fühlt sich schon deutlich kompakter/handlicher/weniger nach Bus an als mein XL ICB. 


Ich würde dir mit 1,86m def. die L empfehlen.

Und es ist auch ganz klar eine sache vom Einsatzbereich und erst dann von Geschmackssache!


----------



## bikepoloplayer (5. Mai 2014)

Mal zu den Lieferterminen der komplett Räder. 
Carver konnte mir leider nichts sagen, aber bei Eurobike wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass immerhin alle benötigten Teile seit Freitag vorhanden sind. Fragen zu meinem Auftrag konnte man mir jedoch nicht beantworten, da der noch gar nicht angelegt ist. Würde mal behaupten, dass es diese Woche wieder nicht klappt mit den Rädern...


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Das alle Teile vorhanden sind heißt bei denen nix...
Die Chance das die richtigen Teile an den richtigen Rahmen kommen ist verschwindent gering....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

Alle Teile da... Jungs baut mal was zusammen


----------



## Kharne (5. Mai 2014)

Ist das ein Rabbigreif?


----------



## Rad1er (5. Mai 2014)

Lass wir den Jungen und Mädels bei Eurobike Zeit die Räder *richtig* zusammen zu bauen...  dann noch ordentlich zu verpacken und an die richtige Adresse zu versenden.

Bevor wir wirklich ein Vamphasiihirschgreif bekommen.



Aber eine Info wäre jetzt schonmal angesagt


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Dann kommt dein Rad Weihnachten...


----------



## McGeifer (5. Mai 2014)

Gab es überhaupt schon Zahlungsaufforderungen oder ähnliches bzgl. der Kompletträder? Ab dem Tag wo die raus kommen wäre es durchaus normal das es von da an 1-2 Wochen dauert bis zum Versand.


----------



## Azrael85 (5. Mai 2014)

Ne tut sich nix... wobei ich hoffe derzeit noch, dass das dann zackig geht wenn dann mal die Rechnung im Haus ist


----------



## KainerM (5. Mai 2014)

Hoffen kannst du ja. Ich hab meinen Rahmen am 15. bezahlt und am 2. Mai erhalten... Bis zum 28. lag der aber noch völlig unscheinbar herum.

mfg


----------



## Azrael85 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab die Rahmengeschichte so am Rande mitverfolgt, natürlich leg ich mir vorsorglich Carver, XXL und die Aufbaufritzen auf Kurzwahl


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen spätestens 2 Tage nach dem Ihr gezahlt habt die XXL-Filiale/Carver anzurufen wegen dem Geldeingang...


----------



## KainerM (5. Mai 2014)

@olsche: hast du eigentlich aufm Lieferschein von euro-bike das richtige (ICB03) stehen, oder ist da ein ICB01 aufgeführt? Bei mir steht da ja das falsche drauf, deswegen erhoffe ich mir da nicht all zu viel von denen - sie haben das geliefert, was ihnen gesagt wurde.

Flo war übrigens bisher für mich weder per PM noch Telefonisch zu erreichen...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2014)

bei einem komplettbike wäre ich da ruhig...
ich mein vielleicht bekommt man ja ein ICB 3 mit XX1 und co obwohl man ein 1er bestellt hat


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Nein, auf meinem Lieferschein steht ein ICB 01.
Bestellt habe ich ein 03, was ich denen auch mitgeteilt habe. (Was Sie auch eingesehen haben, der Rahmen ist heute raus, habe sogar eine Trackingnummer!)
Obwohl, Mittwoch morgen reklamiert, heute raus ist schon eine Frechheit für deren Fehler.
Fest steht, wenn irgendwas mit dem Rahmen ist, dann ist das Thema ICB für mich gestorben...


----------



## KainerM (5. Mai 2014)

Das wäre es nach dem Desaster der letzten Monate für mich eigentlich auch, wenn ich nicht schon alle Teile Zuhause liegen hätte. Es ist für mich unvorstellbar, wie man derartig schlampig arbeiten kann - wenn ich ein solches Verhalten in meinem Job an den Tag legen würde, dann wär ich heuer schon drei Mal gekündigt worden. Aber leider hab ich fast 2000€ Teile für mein Bike da liegen, und jetzt auf ein anderes Modell zu wechseln käme mir ziemlich teuer (Innenlager, Umwerfer, Laufräder... alles irgendwie anders bei anderen Bikes).

Ich bin mittlerweile zwar über die erste Empörung drüber raus, aber die Enttäuschung sitzt nach wie vor tief.

mfg


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich, als Alternative gäbe es dann wohl das Tyee.
Bräuchte nur einen anderen Umwerfer...


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Mai 2014)

was mich am meisten ärger ist daß keine antwort auf pn usw kommen.
so langsam reißt bei mir der geduldsfaden.
suche echt nach einer alternative, die sollte aber recht schnell lieferbar sein.
bin stark am überlegen an einem bionicon.
das bike soll vernünftig klettern können und ausreichend federweg haben.
brauche nichts für rießen sprünge, bin dazu zu alt.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (5. Mai 2014)

Nach einem weiteren Telefonat mit Carver - der Herr im Callcenter war so freundlich Flo zu suchen und ihn mal zu fragen wie es mit den Rädern aussieht - erfuhr ich durch den Rückruf was zu befürchten war: Wer sein Radl in der XXL Filiale abholt wird sich bis nächste Woche gedulden müssen.


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Rein finanziell siehts bei mir eher eng aus, da kommt grade noch der Propain Tyee-Rahmen in Frage...
Das soll auch grade lieferbar sein...


----------



## nationrider (5. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Rein finanziell siehts bei mir eher eng aus, da kommt grade noch der Propain Tyee-Rahmen in Frage...
> Das soll auch grade lieferbar sein...


Ist lieferbar? 
Dann hab ich einen Tipp: unbedingt kaufen, ehrlich!!!!
Es faehrt sich traumhaft....


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Abwarten... Eine Chance gebe ich denen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (5. Mai 2014)

Ich bin raus btw. Das Rad ist top von der Ausstattung und dem Konzept her, aber es hat irgendwie was von russisch Roulette und ist scheinbar nur zu genießen, wenn man es sich selbst aufbauen kann (Rahmen) oder könnte (Komplettrad). Blöderweise sieht es aktuell bei Propain auch nicht so doll aus - aber (und jetzt kommt's) die reden mit einem! Wobei man (im Unterschied zum ICB) auch in finanzielle Vorleistung geht, was Verzögerungen dann auch ärgerlich macht.


----------



## Kharne (5. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Das wäre es nach dem Desaster der letzten Monate für mich eigentlich auch, wenn ich nicht schon alle Teile Zuhause liegen hätte. Es ist für mich unvorstellbar, wie man derartig schlampig arbeiten kann - wenn ich ein solches Verhalten in meinem Job an den Tag legen würde, dann wär ich heuer schon drei Mal gekündigt worden. Aber leider hab ich fast 2000€ Teile für mein Bike da liegen, und jetzt auf ein anderes Modell zu wechseln käme mir ziemlich teuer (Innenlager, Umwerfer, Laufräder... alles irgendwie anders bei anderen Bikes).
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile zwar über die erste Empörung drüber raus, aber die Enttäuschung sitzt nach wie vor tief.
> 
> mfg



Naja, gibt einige Alternativen, wo fast alles passt, bspw. Banshee Rune oder Spitfire. Oder eben das Tyee, wobei du da schnell sein musst


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2014)

Banshee ist preislich aber nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer! 
Mal sehen was morgen kommt...


----------



## Azrael85 (6. Mai 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Nach einem weiteren Telefonat mit Carver - der Herr im Callcenter war so freundlich Flo zu suchen und ihn mal zu fragen wie es mit den Rädern aussieht - erfuhr ich durch den Rückruf was zu befürchten war: Wer sein Radl in der XXL Filiale abholt wird sich bis nächste Woche gedulden müssen.



Nächste Woche heißt es hier halt leider öfter.....

Lg


----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

Also.....
Der Rahmen ist da, diesmal auch der richtige!



Aber:
Trotz das es auf dem Lieferschein steht fehlt sämtliches Zubehör!
(Kein Problem für mich, habe ja noch den anderen Rahmen hier stehen. Fehlen mir also nur die Ausfallenden in 27,5 in Silber)
Leider Gottes hat irgend ein Depp den Rahmen auf`s Steuerrohr fallen lassen:




Sieht auf dem Foto aber schlimmer aus wie es ist, das Eloxal ist nicht beschädigt.
Werde das jetzt ausbeulen und mich an den aufbau begeben...


----------



## Borinquen (6. Mai 2014)

Willst du allen ernstes jetzt ein def. gelieferten Rahmen akzeptieren und selbst Hand anlegen?

Ich würd das wieder zurückgehen lassen.  


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Sieht auf dem Foto aber schlimmer aus wie es ist, das Eloxal ist nicht beschädigt.
> Werde das jetzt ausbeulen und mich an den aufbau begeben...






das bekommst doch nie im leben sauber ausgebeult.
das sollte sauber ausgerieben sein damit der Steuersatz vernüftig sitzt.

Deppenalarm mal wieder

de würde beiort zurück gehen. und am besten den schuldigen damit mal ordentlich verkloppen


----------



## tom34788 (6. Mai 2014)

@olsche:
Würdest Du den Rahmen so fahren? 
Ich hab meinen mit genau der gleichen Beschädigung bekommen und warte auf den Austausch.


----------



## FloRider85 (6. Mai 2014)

Also mal im ernst, hab hier nicht alles verfolgt, aber was läuft denn da alles schief. So blöd kann es doch gar nicht laufen, dass bei jedem irgendein anderes Problem vorliegt. Wollt ihr wirklich ein Bike fahren bzw. einem Hersteller vertrauen, dass/der schon bei der Auslieferung so viele Probleme macht? Ich würde ja schnellstens stornieren und mich nach was anderem umschauen.


----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab die Nase voll, wo soll den der Austauschrahmen noch herkommen???
Fahre gleich zu meinem Kumpel ins Radgeschäft, wird schon klappen...

So, habe grade noch festgestellt, das das Sitzrohr auch eine Delle hat!
Goodbye Carver, das war`s für mich...


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Ich hab die Nase voll, wo soll den der Austauschrahmen noch herkommen???



wahrscheinlich dauern die Komplettbikes deshalb so lange... erst mal so viele rahmen tauschen bis alle einen haben und dann sehen was über bleibt.

im Ernst ist schon ein Kasperl haufen.
Wie man so viel Falsch machen kann ist mir unbegreiflich.

Vor allem nach den vielen Versprechen letztes Jahr das sie daraus gelernt haben.


----------



## jester81 (6. Mai 2014)

wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bin ich mehr als froh, dass ich mich damals für das tyee entschieden habe


----------



## FloRider85 (6. Mai 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bin ich mehr als froh, dass ich mich damals für das tyee entschieden habe



Ich auch!!! Gibt zwar zur Zeit auch ein paar Wochen (unverschuldete) Verzögerungen, aber da wird wenigstens mit einem gesprochen!!!


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich dauern die Komplettbikes deshalb so lange... erst mal so viele rahmen tauschen bis alle einen haben und dann sehen was über bleibt.
> 
> im Ernst ist schon ein Kasperl haufen.
> Wie man so viel Falsch machen kann ist mir unbegreiflich.
> ...


Oder die zurück gekommenen zurecht dengeln und montieren.
Das tyee dauert mir zu lange habe keine Lust noch min 45 tage zu warten.
Weiß nicht was sonst noch als Komplettbikes in frage kommt.
Wollte ein 650b


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

glaube ich hab doch ein Sammlerstück 

wenn das so weiter geht werden dieses Jahr nicht viele an den Mann gebracht.
Außer es finden sich noch paar die sich die Beulen und Fehler selber reparieren. 

Vergleich Autokauf
- Man bestellt, und wird dann paar Monate immer wieder vertröstet das der Liefertermin nicht gehalten werden kann.
- Irgendwann steht es dann vor der Tür. Leider steht das Lenkrad schief und bei einem Sitz ist ein Loch drin. 
- Man erhält innerhalb einer Woche Austausch. (nachdem man stundenlang telefoniert hat und versucht hat jemand zu erreichen).
  Jetzt ist die Farbe falsch und es fehlt ein Rad, aber ok kann man ja selber reparieren.
- nach der ersten ausfahrt geht etwas kaputt, da Ersatzteil gibt es dann in einem Jahr.

so etwa läuft das doch jetzt.... MAL WIEDER...

schon krass. Bin ja immer noch gespannt was sie sich bei den Kompletträdern einfallen lassen.

Schon schade das ich immer zwei Antworten geben muss wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich mit dem icb zufrieden bin. 
Denn ich bin zufrieden mit dem bike
aber jemanden empfehlen etwas bei Carver zu kaufen kann ja wirklich keiner der bei verstand ist.


----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

Mich plagt mittlerweile auch der Verdacht, dass die "brauchbarsten" Rahmen geschickt wurden. Vermutlich läuft da im Hintergrund eine Reklamation beim Rahmenhersteller. Die absolute Frechheit an der Sache ist aber, dass der Flo einfach komplett auf Tauchstation ist. Weder Telefonisch, noch per Mail oder im Forum zu erreichen, *keinerlei *Reaktion. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann wär ich von meiner Bestellung schon vor einer Weile zurückgetreten. Das Theater rund um die Vorbestell-Aktion spottet mittlerweile jeder Beschreibung.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (6. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Also.....
> Der Rahmen ist da, diesmal auch der richtige!
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir das Rad zurechtdengelst und es dich zerlegt, weil das Steuerrohr gerissen ist kann Carver dich schön im Regen stehen lassen. Lass es zurückgehen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Mai 2014)

Genauso ist das.
Nie im Leben würd ich den selber dengeln und aubauen !
Zurück mit dem Ding, da gibt es keine Frage !


----------



## n04rd1sch (6. Mai 2014)

Mies was da mit den Rahmen läuft... zur Info für die Komplettbike Besteller.	"momentan gehen wir eher von KW 20 aus" kam gerade per Mail. Ich persönlich bin auch drauf und dran mir ein Tyee zu bestellen... bis Ende Kw 20 warte ich aber noch! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

Von wem kam die Info mit KW20?

mfg


----------



## n04rd1sch (6. Mai 2014)

Kundenservice Internet Carver - Jens

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## knuspi (6. Mai 2014)

Mal ganz im Ernst: Wie doof sind die eigentlich? Da kommt ja kaum ein Rahmen unbeschadet und komplett an. Also wenn ich mein ICB nicht schön hätte (mit dem ich übrigens nach wie vor noch äußerst zufrieden bin) würde ich spätestens jetzt abspringen. Probleme gibt es bei jedem Hersteller mal, aber dass 95% der Rahmen beschädigt oder nicht vollständig ankommen ist schon der Wahnsinn.

Für alle die beim ICB bleiben -> Viel Glück!


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

hat den schon jemand den richtigen ohne Dellen und mit kompletten Zubehör bekommen ?
hab noch von niemand gehört.


----------



## cocaine78 (6. Mai 2014)

Doch ich. Aber das Steuerrohr kontrollier ich lieber nochmal...hat einer ne Stückliste was an Zubehör dabei sein muss?


----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

Achse, Mutter für die Achse, Schaltauge mit Schraube, Ausfallenden in beiden Größen, Kettenstrebenschutz, Dämpfer mit Buchsen, ein paar Kabelbinder, Steuersatz mit einem Satz Spacer und einer Gabelkralle, und ein gutes Dutzend Leitungshalter für unterschiedlich viele Leitungen. Das war bei mir im Zubehörpaket drinnen...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsche allen wartenden weiterhin viel Glück!
Ich habe grade beide Rahmen bei XXL-Meinhövel abgegeben und mein Geld wiederbekommen.
Gleich mal ein bisschen telefonieren was es so gibt...


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

Krass. Ich hab jetzt "nur" die letzten 10 Seiten gelesen... Wenn ich daran denke, dass das ICB bei mir auch auf der Liste der Kandidaten stand für den Kauf, als ich ein neues Bikes gebraucht habe, wird mir ganz übel.

ICB und Carver sind komplett gestorben für mich...


----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

@olsche: Schade dass du "gehst", aber nur zu verständlich. Viel Glück bei deiner Suche nach einem "richtigen" Bike!

mfg


----------



## vx2200 (6. Mai 2014)

@Carver_Bikes 
Ich denke es wäre höchste Zeit für eine Reaktion von Euch.
Ihr verliert hier reihenweise Kunden und die letzten Reste eures Renommee.

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was hier los (bzw. nicht los) ist .

Auch auf meine PN von letzter Woche keine Reaktion.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Mai 2014)

> Ich habe grade beide Rahmen bei XXL-Meinhövel abgegeben und mein Geld wiederbekommen.
> Gleich mal ein bisschen telefonieren was es so gibt...



Meiner Meinung nach die einzig richtige Entscheidung.

Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres bei der Suche nach nem Enduro auch mit nem 2014er ICB geliebäugelt. Hatte aber die Befürchtung, dass ich mit meiner Ungeduld mir und meinen Nerven keinen Gefallen tue und mich für was anderes entschieden.
War wohl auch genau richtig. Die Alternative war sofort verfügbar. Und statt mich mit Carver  rumzuärgern beschert mir das andere Rad seit 6 Monaten Dauergrinsen im Wald.

Aber völlig unabhängig vom Thema Wartezeit: Bei dem was hier abgeht, war es für mich genau richtig der Bude nicht mein sauer verdientes Geld hinterherzutragen. Wenn das jetzt schon so katastrophal läuft, kann man sich ja ausmalen wie das bei evtl. Garantiefällen etc. läuft.
Auch wenn das ICB "preiswert" (also im Sinne von gute P/L Verhältnis) ist, ist das ja trotz allem eine nicht unerhebliche Summe Geld. Imho kann man im Gegenzug zumindest ein ganz klein klitzewenig Kommunikation, Qualitätskontrolle und sonstige Grundlegenden Leistungen erwarten. Hab ich bisher nur noch nichts von gesehen.


----------



## olsche (6. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> @olsche: Schade dass du "gehst", aber nur zu verständlich. Viel Glück bei deiner Suche nach einem "richtigen" Bike!
> 
> mfg


Ja, besonders weil ich alles passend für`s ICB liegen habe...
Ich hätte aber auch kein wirklich gutes Gefühl mehr beim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Mai 2014)

Unfassbar, die Aktion mit dem Steuerrohr...!

--------
Vorsicht Werbung, aber angesichts mancher Leute hier evtl. eine Alternative: Bin auf ein ICB in L umgestiegen und hab daher einen XLer Rahmen (2013 ICB03) hier. wenig Versatz (1.5mm) an der Wippe, normale Gebrauchsspuren, keine Dellen, inkl.  neuem Acros Blocklock, Sixpack Sattelschnellspanner. Nicht lang gefahren (die 2013er Rahmen kamen ja auch leicht spät ) und top in Schuss.

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## burn23 (6. Mai 2014)

Oh man, echt traurig wenn man das hier alles liest. Ich hoffe nur das mein Ersatzrahmen i. O. ist.
Olsche, für dich tut es mir leid, hast aber in meinen Augen richtig gehandelt.


----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn bis morgen keine Aussage von Flo kommt, und ich die Partie wieder nicht erreiche bzw. keine Aussage bekomme, dann werd ich erst mal das XL aufbauen und testen. Sollte es mir passen, gut. Sollte es nicht passen, dann fordere ich von ihnen weiter mein L ein und was sie mit dem XL machen wollen ist ihre Sache. Ich hab die Schnauze einfach vollends voll.

mfg


----------



## Kharne (6. Mai 2014)

In dem Moment in dem du das XL aufbaust hast du verschissen, wenn du Glück hast lassen sie´s dir durchgehen, wenn nicht musst du es behalten oder zumindest ne Wertminderung akzeptieren.


----------



## KainerM (6. Mai 2014)

Ohne Absprache mit denen mach ich sowieso nichts, es ist nur eine Variante die ich ihnen vorschlagen werde wenn sie mir morgen nicht sagen können ob, und wenn wann ich einen richtigen Rahmen bekomme. Fxxl Franz hebt ja zumindest das Telefon ab.

Mfg


----------



## piilu (6. Mai 2014)

Hmm also letztes Jahr hats Carver selbst abgewickel und es lief chaotisch jetzt haben die extra ne Firma dafür engagier und es läuft noch chaotischer?


----------



## cocaine78 (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Rahmen scheint tatsächlich in Ordnung zu sein....die Wippe seh ich ja erst richtig wenn der Dämpfer drin ist, aber der erste Eindruck war auch hier relativ gut.


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Mai 2014)

Olsche, gib mal Bescheid welches Bike es geworden ist, würde mich interessieren. Rein von der P/L kommt wohl nur ein Versender in Frage, aber da schauts bei den meisten liefertechnisch auch nicht besser aus.

Sitze momentan auch auf glühenden Kohlen. Mein Tourenbike ist bereits seit ein paar Wochen verkauft ( grosser Fehler ... ), daher fahre ich momentan meine "Touren" mit dem DH-Bike


----------



## konsti-d (7. Mai 2014)

So verschwendet Carver professionell Ressourcen, einfach neues Zeug zerstören und dann durch die Gegend schicken.

Einfach zu hart das Ganze mittlerweile... vielleicht find man ja bald ICB-B-Ware irgendwo auf´m Grabbeltisch. Wenn jemand was weiß, sagt mir bescheid. Ich hätt´Lust auf nen Discount-Dellen-Rahmen


----------



## olsche (7. Mai 2014)

Nochmal: Carver hat daran keine Schuld. Die haben das an Euro-Bike als Montage- & Versandbetrieb vergeben. Was wohl nicht optimal lief bis jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

Nicht optimal ist gut )
Ich warte noch bis Freitag wenn bis dann keine stelangsame von Carver kommt hole ich mir ein anderes bike


----------



## Azrael85 (7. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Nochmal: Carver hat daran keine Schuld. Die haben das an Euro-Bike als Montage- & Versandbetrieb vergeben. Was wohl nicht optimal lief bis jetzt...



Naja einer muss aber die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen, dass das ganze anständig funktioniert und das ist dem Kunden gegenüber eher nicht Euro- Bike.....


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Richtig. Vor allem glaube ich aber, dass Euro-Bike schon defekte Rahmen erhalten hat. Die Rahmen wurden von denen meines Wissens nicht wirklich neu verpackt, sondern nur die Schachtel mit dem Zubehör dazu rein geworfen. Zumindest mein Rahmen ist noch in eine Folie mit chinesischer Beschriftung gewickelt, und die Schachtel wurde nicht das erste Mal verwendet.
Aber Schuld an dem Schlamassel ist einzig und alleine Carver. Carver hat die Zulieferer und Partnerbetriebe ausgesucht, sie sind die Produktverantwortlichen. Wenn sie mit ihren Zulieferbetrieben schlechte Verträge aufsetzen oder sich schlicht und ergreifend über den Tisch ziehen lassen, dann ist das einfach ihr Problem.

Ich werd - wenn ich heute Tagsüber nichts höre wieder mal alle Beteiligten durchtelefonieren und denen was von meinem Plan B erzählen - das Nukeproof Mega AM schaut auch ganz lecker aus. Preislich vertretbar, Lieferfrist scheinbar auch OK, bis auf Umwerfer und Scheibenbremsadapter passen alle Teile... Nur ein bisschen schwer und kostet 500€ extra.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

und es ist halt ein eingelenker...
aber verstehe dich. ging mir letztes Jahr auch so.
erst ewig auf immer noch "1-2 Wochen " verschoben worden. bis der rest der 13er bikes fast leer gekauft war. 
und dann nicht gewusst was ich sonst nehmen soll.

Unterdessen wäre es das tyee, aber hat halt auch lieferzeit. Da kommen dann die Gedanken "hätte ich das mal im Winter bestellt"...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Richtig. Vor allem glaube ich aber, dass Euro-Bike schon defekte Rahmen erhalten hat. Die Rahmen wurden von denen meines Wissens nicht wirklich neu verpackt, sondern nur die Schachtel mit dem Zubehör dazu rein geworfen.


@Rafterman86 hat seinen Rahmen gänzlich ohne irgendeinen Schutz zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr bekommen. Hat schön drangeklonkt beim Versand...


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Nix mit Eingelenker.
http://nukeproof.com/products/frames/mega-am
Zwar kein horst link, aber schon ein Viergelenker. Was man so liest auch ein ganz anständiges Bike.

So, der Flo hat grad mal auf meine PN geantwortet. "Info in den nächsten Tagen".


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

abgestützer eingelenker.... bleibt für mich ein eingelenker...


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Naja, die Hinterbaukinematik ist halt doch anders als beim Eingelenker - der Dämpfer wirkt nicht auf die Kettenstrebe, sondern auf die Sitzstrebe.

Ein paar Tage geb ich dem Verein jedenfalls noch...

mfg


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

was haltet ihr vom radon swoop 175 8.0 ?
dürfte vergleichbar mit dem icb sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

ist halt fox rotz....
selbiges bei cube


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

oder das 7.0 das hat rock shox .
hab dann wenigstens was zum fahren.
was hier ab geht geht mir auf die nerven.
und wenn man noch lange wartet bekommt man nix mehr.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

das 7.0 ist auch vom Preis sicher eine Alternative


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

ist es.
bin nur nicht der fachmann was besser ist.
fahre erst seit einem jahr mtb ein cc mit 80mm federweg.
ist echt hart auf den rumpeligen trials.


----------



## Kharne (7. Mai 2014)

Die Laufräder nehmen sich jedenfalls bei allen nix. Müll der halt ausgetauscht wird sobald er durch ist.


----------



## cmi (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das 7.0 ist auch vom Preis sicher eine Alternative



oder das slide 150 10.0 - gibts aktuell zum absoluten schnäppchenpreis. ist kein enduro, aber wenn es als ersatz für ein 80mm hardtail herhalten soll evtl. ausreichend. ich mag aber den herrn probst irgendwie nicht :|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

Ist ein fully. 
Habe nicht gesagt daß es ausreicht, habe nichts anderes.
Möchte etwas das bequemer ist weil mir die alten Knochen schon heftig schmerzen. und mir durch eine bessere geo mehr Sicherheit gibt um das zu fahren das ich mich jetzt nicht traue.


----------



## olsche (7. Mai 2014)

Dank der besten Ehefrau von allen, die etwas "Extra"-Budget gewärt hat:



Grade frisch in Dortmund abgeholt. Sympatische Leute!

Drücke den verbleibenden die Daumen das es noch was wird, bei mir war leider das Vertrauen komplett weg.


----------



## nationrider (7. Mai 2014)

Bin ich schon gefahren mit 160er wippe:  top! Macht richtig spaß...
preis mit rc3?


----------



## olsche (7. Mai 2014)

Leider einiges teurer wie das ICB...

Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## cmi (7. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ist ein fully.
> Habe nicht gesagt daß es ausreicht, habe nichts anderes.
> Möchte etwas das bequemer ist weil mir die alten Knochen schon heftig schmerzen. und mir durch eine bessere geo mehr Sicherheit gibt um das zu fahren das ich mich jetzt nicht traue.



ich versteh dich schon (außer mit dem fully, dachte du hast ein ht ^^). wollte es nur mal in den raum werfen, nicht das es dann heißt "ja wenn ich das gewusst hätte"


----------



## nationrider (7. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Leider einiges teurer wie das ICB...
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt


Wow 1748€ Liste is mal ne Ansage...


----------



## Kharne (7. Mai 2014)

Dafür kriegt man bei denen auf Anhieb nen neuen, passenden Rahmen...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Mai 2014)

> oder das 7.0 das hat rock shox .



Nur Kurzfassung, weils ja nicht hier hin gehört:

Genau das 7.0er (wegen RS Fahrwerk) habe ich mir Ende letzten Jahres geholt, weil ich nicht auf das ICB warten wollte.
Ich habe es bisher nicht einen Tagh bereut bereut.
Das 175er nutze ich als Superenduro/Tourenfreerider (meist so um um 40km / 1200hm, mehr geht natürlich auch)
Je nach persönlicher Ausrichtung (also wenn z.B. der schwerpunkt mehr auf längeren Touren >50km liegt), kann man das 150er E und auch das 650er Carbon in die Überlegungen mit einbeziehen.




> Die Laufräder nehmen sich jedenfalls bei allen nix. Müll der halt ausgetauscht wird sobald er durch ist.



Genauso ist es, ist bei allen Fertigrädern mehr oder weniger genauso unbrauchbares Zeug drin. Sollte man gleich mit einplanen und gut ist.  (bei mir sinds zwei LRS mit Spank Spikes auf Acros bzw. Novatec geworden)


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Dank der besten Ehefrau von allen, die etwas "Extra"-Budget gewärt hat:



Ja, das Last Herb hab ich mir auch mal überlegt... Leider optisch nicht so meins. Mal sehen, eventuell hab ich ja mit dem zweiten Rahmen Glück.


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

So, kleines Update. Neuer Rahmen soll morgen rausgehen, kontaktiert wurde ich von Euro-Bike. Positive Überraschung: Sogar eine Entschuldigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten war dabei. Die Erste in dem ganzen Chaos!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (8. Mai 2014)

Meiner geht auch raus und hab auch ne Entschuldigung erhalten


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

Jetzt heißts nur hoffen, dass auch alles passt...

mfg


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

Im Shop gibt´s wieder R´n´C Rahmen...


----------



## vx2200 (8. Mai 2014)

Na super, aber meinen Ersatzrahmen bekommen Sie nicht geliefert...


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

witzig !!!!

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-icb-raw-and-chopped-rahmen  in M und XL... lieferbar...





Zitat" direkt vom Arbeitsplatz des Schweißers"





mich würde mal interessieren wer die ersatzteil päckchen zusammenstellt...

ich hätte z.b. gerne das 14er Modelljahr Anschlag dinges für Umwerfer...
gibt aber nur das 13er in dem Set:






ist ein wenig eine Wundertüte oder?

oder die einzigen Ersatzlager sind die wippenlager... aber nur im set mit Horst link. (dafür noname Lager für 15€... SKF kostet die hälfte)


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Dank der besten Ehefrau von allen, die etwas "Extra"-Budget gewärt hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab grad mit den Jungs telefoniert, die meinten es wären schon einige ex ICB Käufer bei ihnen gewesen


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

@Merlin: Anschlag-Dingens für Umwerfer? Meinst du den Zuganschlag? Der sieht beim 14er gleich aus.


----------



## piilu (8. Mai 2014)

Das Last ist leider keine Schönheit und dann auch noch die furchtbaren Decals


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

Ich find´s einfach nur geil 

Vor allem kann man sich dann die 2. Wippe kaufen und nen Freerider draus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> @Merlin: Anschlag-Dingens für Umwerfer? Meinst du den Zuganschlag? Der sieht beim 14er gleich aus.


nope...
schaut gleich aus, ist aber besser gemacht.
13 geschraubt... 14 mit sprengring.

Vorteil: jedes mal wenn ich die Kettenstreben weg gemacht hatte. (ja macht man nicht täglich, aber kam schon 3,4 mal vor) und das Radel wieder zusammenbaut hab ich vergessen den anschlag ran zu machen. 
und das geht nur wenn dämpfer ausgehängt ist usw.

Außerdem kann sich die 14er Version drehen. = selbstausrichtend.


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

Reden wir von dem Teil? Wenn ja: das ist bei dem XL, den ich momentan da hab geschraubt und nicht drehbar.

Mfg


----------



## olsche (8. Mai 2014)

War bei mir bei beiden Rahmen auch geschraubt...


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

na dann supi...
stefan hat das eigentlich für 14 geändert...

nicht das es nicht funktioniert... man muss beim einbauen halt nur dran denken das das nicht geht wenn der hinterbau inkl dämpfer verschraubt ist.

und so muss mans halt richtig ausrichten. meins war mal etwas verdreht und der schaltzug hat ein Langloch draus gemacht.

das neue ist selbst drehend


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Mai 2014)

Habe eben bei eurobike nachgefragt wegen den Komplettbikes 
Die dürfen keine Infos über das icb geben ist eine Anweisung :-(


----------



## warp4 (9. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Habe eben bei eurobike nachgefragt wegen den Komplettbikes
> Die dürfen keine Infos über das icb geben ist eine Anweisung :-(


 
Jetzt wirds endgültig abstrus...
Carver will nicht, XXL kann nicht, Eurobike darf nicht 

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich glatt auf "versteckte Kamera" tippen.
Drücke allen, die noch warten, die Daumen für ein glückliches Ende ! Das Bike hat es verdient...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

Naja, dass der Lieferant einen Maulkorb bekommt wundert mich nicht sonderlich - die wissen einfach nicht unbedingt Bescheid, was denn jetzt Sache ist. Und wenn die falsche Infos rausgeben richtet das nur noch mehr Schaden an.

Mein (falscher) Rahmen ist heute übrigens abgeholt worden.

mfg


----------



## burn23 (9. Mai 2014)

Meiner auch, wenn morgen der hoffentlich richtige Rahmen ohne Macken kommt bin ich happy


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Mai 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Das Last ist leider keine Schönheit und dann auch noch die furchtbaren Decals



Dafür hat´s einen enorm potenten Hinterbau!


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Mai 2014)

habe genug von dem was hier ab geht.
hätte zwar gern ein icb gehabt aber wie das läuft dann besser nicht.
habe mein neues pferdchen schon im stall stehen.


----------



## mtintel (9. Mai 2014)

Vor allem finde ich heftig, dass ich seit der Vorbestellung NIE wieder etwas von Carver oder sonst jemandem gehört habe! Würde ich hier nicht mitlesen wüsste ich nix davon, dass es beim vorbestellten Komplettrad zu Verzögerungen um mehrer Monate kommt  Die hätten ja echt Mal ein Mail mit Infos rausschicken können...


----------



## Kharne (9. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> habe genug von dem was hier ab geht.
> hätte zwar gern ein icb gehabt aber wie das läuft dann besser nicht.
> habe mein neues pferdchen schon im stall stehen.



Was ist es geworden, auch ein Last?


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Mai 2014)

ein swoop 175 8.0


----------



## burn23 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich kann die Wartenden hier verstehen, aber was mir bei Alutech mit meinem Fanes passiert ist topt das hier locker. Erst wurde der Rahmen in M anstelle L geliefert, dann halbes! Jahr Wartezeit weil kein L mehr verfügbar, dann ewige Telefoniererei und Mailerei weil die es nicht blickten dass ich nen L will und kein M. Dann die Rückrufaktion wegen sich evtl. sich verziehendem Hinterbaus und letzendlich riss mir noch die PM-Aufnahme hinten. Von dem her ist der jetzt (schon wieder) falsch gelieferte Rahmen das kleinere Übel .
Soll trotzdem den hausgemachten Schlamassel hier nicht entschuldigen!


----------



## freigeist (10. Mai 2014)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Wartenden hier verstehen, aber was mir bei Alutech mit meinem Fanes passiert ist topt das hier locker....



strange 

dann bin ich mal gespannt, was aus dem  "AlutechCommunityBike" nachher wird... (endkontrolle in taiwan, problemlösungen, ersatzteileversorgung etc.)
wenn es nach den IBC-machern geht, sollte alles reibungslos ablaufen..

and the story continues


----------



## Eisbein (10. Mai 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> strange
> 
> dann bin ich mal gespannt, was aus dem  "AlutechCommunityBike" nachher wird... (endkontrolle in taiwan, problemlösungen, ersatzteileversorgung etc.)
> wenn es nach den IBC-machern geht, sollte alles reibungslos ablaufen..
> ...


Ich hör schon wieder die sämtliche community rufen: Nein, das wird genau so wie mit carver, Nicht Kaufen, der größte Scheiss, NIE NIE NIE, kein Kundenservice... Setzt es beliebig fort, so lang hab ich nicht zeit.

Bitte, das ist ein Einzelfall der hier zufällig geschildert worden ist. Solche Fälle gibt es ziemlich sicher bei jedem Hersteller, genau so wie verzögerungen und lieferengpässe. Wenns danach geht, kauft ihr besser gar nichts mehr  (oder versuchts selbst besser zu machen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (10. Mai 2014)

das hat sich hier eben sehr gut eingebürgert.. erstmal maulen und motzen, nicht richtig lesen und verstehen und überhaupt... schimpfen und alles schlecht reden ;-)

ich finde solche projekte geil und unterstützenswert und bin gespannt, was man daraus nachher zaubert


mein traum wäre halt nen massrahmen, bei dem man sich komplett austoben kann.. aber das ist eine andere baustelle


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2014)

Genau, war schon ein Einzelfall bei mir. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Bin ja wie beim Fanes zuversichtlich das dies hier noch gut wird


----------



## burn23 (11. Mai 2014)

Rahmen ist gestern gekommen, jetzt gehts an den Aufbau wenn die fehlenden Teile bestellt sind


----------



## Garfieldzzz (11. Mai 2014)

komplett und ohne Dellen?


----------



## burn23 (11. Mai 2014)

Alles komplett und ohne Dellen


----------



## KainerM (11. Mai 2014)

Top! Viel Spaß damit, und lass bei Zeiten was in der Galerie sehen!

Mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (11. Mai 2014)

Erstes Bild mit Dämpfer...erbarmt sich eigentlich jemand und eröffnet nen Aufbaufred? 

Gruss Markus


----------



## arghlol (11. Mai 2014)

Dieses grün


----------



## Garfieldzzz (11. Mai 2014)

es wird doch noch was? Ich freu mich auf mein 3er Komplettbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. Mai 2014)

Klaro stell ich ein Bild rein wenns aufgebaut ist


----------



## Kharne (11. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Dieses grün



Ja, aber doch nicht mit blau (wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin???)
Die blauen Flächen in rot <3


----------



## Azrael85 (12. Mai 2014)

burn23 schrieb:


> Alles komplett und ohne Dellen



Schön zu hören! Die Hoffnung steigt wieder.

LG


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ja, aber doch nicht mit blau (wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin???)
> Die blauen Flächen in rot <3


Nein die blauen flächen gehören silber!  Immer noch sehr sehr ärgerlich, das es die Dunkelgrün/Silber oder auch die hellgrün Variante sich damals nicht durchsetzen konnten bei der abstimmung. 

Aber da freu ich mich echt schon auf bilder vom Komplettbike!


----------



## Rad1er (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade bei der Service-Hotline von Carver angerufen.

Als Info habe ich bekommen, dass es Verzögerungen gibt und die Komplettbikes nächste Woche an die Filialen gehen.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (13. Mai 2014)

Mir wurde Grade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass man leider keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen kann. 
Finde ich seltsam, da ja schon mehrfach Termine genannt wurden. Aber vielleicht ist das auch ein Stück weit ein Eingeständnis, dass sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (13. Mai 2014)

Nur hilft ein solches Eingeständnis auch keinem weiter...

mfg


----------



## vx2200 (13. Mai 2014)

Was mich wirklich ankotzt ist die totale Verweigerung und Ignoranz seitens Carver.

NULL Informationen. Weder öffentlich im Forum noch per PN innerhalb der letzten 3 Wochen.

@Carver_Bikes Was ist nur los mit Euch???


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

das letzte mal wie sich auf dem account länger keiner mehr gemeldet hat war der mitarbeiter nicht mehr bei carver.....

würde mich nicht überraschen wenns wieder so ist.

gut eigentlich überrascht mich nix mehr.

hatte noch überlegt ob das icb nochmal für die freundin gekauft wird...
bin froh das nicht gemacht zu haben. die schaffen das aus anfang märz wieder mitte juli wird.


----------



## n04rd1sch (13. Mai 2014)

Damit konnte ja jetzt wirklich niemand rechnen,  dass es jetzt auf einmal zu einer Verzögerung kommt  @Carver_Bikes bei Euch ist der Kunde halt noch König...

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## KainerM (13. Mai 2014)

Ich stell mir mittlerweile die Frage, wie viele Besteller übrig geblieben sind. Bis jetzt hat ja erst eine Hand voll Leute einen Rahmen bekommen, vorbestellt waren da 30-40 Stück... Hat Carver es echt geschafft, drei viertel der Leute zu verschrecken?

mfg


----------



## n04rd1sch (13. Mai 2014)

Ich gebe denen noch 2 Wochen, dann bin ich mit meinem Carver ICB 02 650b in XL fertig...

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein 02er vorbestellt, seit der Mail-Bestätigung damals aber auch nichts mehr gehört davon. Bei der Vorbestellung war ich noch am überlegen, mittlerweile bin ich heilfroh, doch woanders zugeschlagen zu haben. Also falls dann irgendwann mal eine Nachricht kommen sollte, dass mein Bike fertig ist, können sie es sich behalten...


----------



## KainerM (15. Mai 2014)

Noch immer nichts da. Ich könnte kotzen - das WE wär so richtig geil zum Bike-schrauben, aber ohne Rahmen ist das eine eher theoretische Beschäftigung. Mittlerweile ists ein Monat her, dass ich bezahlt habe, und angeblich ging der Ersatzrahmen am Freitag letzte Woche raus.

mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (15. Mai 2014)

Ruf an und mach Terz!


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> das WE wär so richtig geil zum Bike-schrauben,



zum schrauben bestimmt... zum fahren wohl leider nicht...

wollte da hin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (15. Mai 2014)

Ui seit einem Monat nix mit Rahmen? Hast du mal bei Eurobike nachgehakt, schließlich versenden die ja das Zeugs. Meiner war dann innerhalb 2 Tagen da


----------



## KainerM (15. Mai 2014)

Naja, zwei Wochen hat FXXL gebraucht um die Zahlung durchzuwinken
dann war der erste Rahmen nach vier Tagen da
dann ist wieder fast eine Woche ins Land gegangen, bis der Flo sich bei mir gemeldet hat
letzten Freitag sollte dann der Ersatzrahmen raus gehen - ist er aber 100%ig nicht, sonst wär er spätestens gestern gekommen. Wenn er denn schon raus ist, dann frühestens Dienstag.

Aber wenn ich dran denke, dass die Rahmen seit spätestens 10. April versandfertig sein müssen (da kam die Mail, dass es los geht), finde ich es einfach zum heulen dass man dermaßen viel Zeit mit Sachen vergeuden kann, die einfach kein Problem sein dürften. Jeder X-beliebige Webshop schaffts innerhalb von zwei Tagen nach Bestelleingang die Ware zu versenden, und zwar in 99% der Fälle die richtige. Hier sind jetzt satte FÜNF WOCHEN ins Land gestrichen, seitdem die Rechnung gestellt wurde - mit einem Zahlungsziel von acht Tagen.

Eigentlich sollte der Ablauf ja so aussehen:
-10. April: Rahmen sind da. Flo verständigt die Fillialen.
-11. April: Filliale schickt per E-Mail eine Rechnung raus. Kunde zahlt umgehend.
-14. April, Montag: Filliale sieht den Geldeingang. Meldung an Euro-Bike, um 12:00 geht der Rahmen raus.
-17. April: Kunde holt sich seinen Rahmen vom Paketdienst, den er am Vortag verpasst hat, ab. In der Lieferung ist alles enthalten, und zwar ohne Beschädigung und in der richtigen Spezifikation.


----------



## olsche (15. Mai 2014)

Und so kann es aussehen:
Dienstags mittags XXL alles hingestellt & Geld mitgenommen ,  abends mit LAST telefoniert.
Freundlich beraten worden, 2x zurück gerufen worden.
Mittwoch abend nach Dortmund gefahren, nett empfangen worden und Rahmen eingepackt.


----------



## Borinquen (15. Mai 2014)

Is echt übel, dass die ganze Sache (trotz mehrfacher Versprechungen) immer noch nichz rund läuft und scheinbar ist die einzige Lösung seitens Carver dem Sub einen Maulkorb zu verpassen und dann selbst alles tot zu schweigen.

Bin froh meine Anzahlung wieder geholt zu haben und es einem anderen Anbieter gegeben zu haben. Dieser hat mir noch am selben Tag win Bike mitgegeben...


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## KainerM (16. Mai 2014)

Drinnen war aber das richtige, ICB02 L, richtige Ausfallenden montiert, SAUBER verpackt (Sitzstrebe an der Wippe festgeklebt, mit ordentlich LuPo dazwischen, Steuerkopf in Schaumstoff eingewickelt, ganzer Rahmen in drei Lagen LuPo gewickelt). Keine Dellen an der Sitzstrebe, kein Schaden am Steuerkopf, Wippe mittig, Dämpfer nicht verspannt.
Bleibt also bei mir.

Schäden gibts natürlich auch:
-an einigen Einpressmuttern geht der Lack ab
-ISCG Aufnahme unten angekratzt
-Kettenstrebe im Horst-Link-Bereich angekratzt und mit blauem Lack übermalt
Alles nicht tragisch also. Die Einpressmuttern die frei bleiben werd ich nachlackieren, die anderen Dinge fallen unter "Gebrauchsspuren bei der ersten Ausfahrt".



*freu*

mfg


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2014)

porsche made in Taiwan? lusitger karton


----------



## burn23 (16. Mai 2014)

Frage in die Runde: Gestern beim Zusammenbauen fiel mir auf, dass die Schalt-/Bremshebel am Oberrohr einschlagen wenn der Lenker gedreht wird. Mein Problem: Ich kann vom Vorbau nicht höher, da der Gabelschaft nicht ausreicht. Ansich passt mir die Höhe auch.
Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Dicke Schutzfolie ans Oberrohr?


----------



## pndrev (16. Mai 2014)

Nur irgendwie lästig, wenn die ersten Gebrauchsspuren schon vor der Ausfahrt vorhanden sind.


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2014)

hab das Problem auch beim xl rahmen.

original sind ja 4*5mm=20mm spacer drin.
ich hab einen 25er drin, also +5mm mehr gibt der schaft normal auch nicht her.

bremshebel gehen trotzdem an.
hab da folie am oberrohr.

das einzige das hilft ist ein lenker mit mehr rise. z.b 35mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (16. Mai 2014)

Naja, bei den schwindligen Originalkartons kein Wunder. Der erste Rahmen war sogar noch ein wenig schlechter beinander... Der Porsche-Karton war ein wenig stabiler. Der Schaden am ISCG dürfte vom Transport sein, der Schaden an der Kettenstrebe muss schon vorher bestanden haben. Und die Einpressmuttern werden vermutlich schon beim Einpressen ihren Lack abgegeben haben - schade dass die nicht alle aus Alu sind, nur die eine ganz vorne (sieht nämlich sehr wertig aus!).

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2014)

Japp, 25mm Spacer und 38er Lenker, dann gehen die Hebel auch übers Rohr. Zum Glück ist das für mich auch die optimale Position. Mit 30mm Rise könnte es auchnoch klappen.


----------



## burn23 (18. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt mal ein Update meinerseits. War heut in der Pfalz mit dem ICB, was soll ich sagen: Einfach nur gut die Kiste!!


----------



## burn23 (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## burn23 (18. Mai 2014)

Reverb stealth kommt noch rein und Kette wird noch gekürzt, ansonsten ists Final


----------



## Garfieldzzz (18. Mai 2014)

So morgen ist Montag, bin ja mal gespannt ob nun die Komplettbikes endlich ausgeliefert werden... das Wetter soll ja gut werden.

(schick, gehört aber doch in die Galerie?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (18. Mai 2014)

Hast du dein Bike schon bezahlt? Also ich hab bis jetzt nix bekommen und auch nix bezahlt, also ist es wohl eher unwarscheinlich das es nächste Woche wird.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (18. Mai 2014)

Ne, ich wollts in der Filiale abholen..


----------



## McGeifer (18. Mai 2014)

Ah ok ..


----------



## flip8686 (20. Mai 2014)

Gibt es schon etwas Neues bezüglich der Liefertermine zu den Komplettbikes? Es sollte sich zumindest in Richtung Zahlungsaufforderung diese Woche mal was tun!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die Carver ICB 01 Bikes gehen morgen an die Filialen raus und die ICB 02 Modelle folgen, nach heutigen Stand, Ende der Woche. Also können die ersten von euch am Wochenende schon mal das gute Wetter nutzen 

Bitte bedenkt, dass die Bikes noch ausgeladen und kurz durchgecheckt werden müssen 

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## Pintie (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Garfieldzzz (20. Mai 2014)

und die 03er?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Mai 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> und die 03er?



Da will ich diese Woche nicht versprechen, aber Mitte nächster Woche stehen die auch in den Filialen ;-)


----------



## Garfieldzzz (20. Mai 2014)

na hoffentlich eins für mich am Mittwoch in Esslingen, dann ist da ja das ganze schöne lange Wochenende 

(btw schön das hier so schnelle Infos kommen)


----------



## Borinquen (20. Mai 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> (btw schön das hier so schnelle Infos kommen)



der war gut ;-)


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael85 (22. Mai 2014)

Momentan überwiegt wieder die vorfreude, ich hoffe diesmal begründet.

LG


----------



## Luk00r (23. Mai 2014)

schon jmd Zahlungsaufforderung für Komplettbikes bekommen?


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Also können die ersten von euch am Wochenende schon mal das gute Wetter nutzen



und z.B. Baden gehen oder wandern oder .....


----------



## McGeifer (23. Mai 2014)

Luk00r schrieb:


> schon jmd Zahlungsaufforderung für Komplettbikes bekommen?


 nope ...


----------



## speci1988 (24. Mai 2014)

Ja hab sie gestern erhalten fürs 02....hoffe es kommt noch vor dem langen Wochenende)))


----------



## cocaine78 (24. Mai 2014)

Dann zahl sofort und kümmere dich UMGEHEND darum, dass die den Zahlungseingang auch weiterleiten...


----------



## Sledge.OC (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gerade mit meiner XXL-Filiale (Ludwigshafen) telefoniert, und nach langer Suche im Lager und Recherche bei allen erreichbaren Leuten wurde mir gesagt, das Fahrrad würde Mitte Juni geliefert werden.
Ich werde am Montag aber nochmal zurückgerufen, weil der Verantwortliche heute auf dem Hockenheimring ist.


----------



## Pintie (24. Mai 2014)

am Ende verliere ich meine Wette doch noch...
hatte gewettet das Carver dieses Jahr gelernt hat und vor Juli liefert.
(hatte einen freund vom icb überzeugt das ich zufrieden bin und er es sich auch holen soll).

Schäme mich unterdessen ganz schön dafür...


----------



## bikepoloplayer (24. Mai 2014)

Also ich hatte mitte der Woche eine Rechnung zugeschickt bekommen auf der ganz groß stand "Rechnungsdatum= Lieferdatum". Hab mich gefreut, bin nach Bochum gefahren. Leider wusste niemand dort, das das Rad angekommen wäre...
Klasse Sache - nach einigen Telefonaten wurde mir dann gesagt, dass man davon ausgehe, dass das Rad ja bald da ist und nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass man sich das Rad abholt. Komisch, da es genau so auf dem Auftrag von Fahrrad XXL vermerkt wurde.
Bleibt also alles weiterhin ein Glücksspiel.
Hoffentlich ist's Rad bis nächsten Mittwoch in der Filiale...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (24. Mai 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> dass man davon ausgehe, dass das Rad ja bald da ist und nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass man sich das Rad abholt.



Nein, Kunden, welche die Ware auch noch haben wollen? Unglaublich...


----------



## Garfieldzzz (24. Mai 2014)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich wollte am Mittwoch die Möhre am Heimweg einsammeln...


----------



## Arthur27 (26. Mai 2014)

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob hier jemand schon sein Komplettbike hat.
Ich fahre Ende nächster Woche in Bikeurlaub nach Südtirol und werde so langsam nervös ...


----------



## Garfieldzzz (27. Mai 2014)

Laut FXXL in Esslingen haben Sie am Montag die 01er und heute die 02er bekommen= stehen im Laden, am Freitag folgen die 03er

KOMPLETTBIKES


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Mai 2014)

soooo...die Replacement Rahmen für die weißen Carver IBC rnc Rahmen sind da und gehen diese Woche an Euch raus!

viele Grüße & ein schönes langes WE für die, die frei haben ;-)


----------



## bikepoloplayer (28. Mai 2014)

@Carver_Bikes : Und wo bleiben die versprochenen Kompletträder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n04rd1sch (28. Mai 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes : Und wo bleiben die versprochenen Kompletträder?


Die kommen bestimmt bald! Auf jeden Fall vllt. noch dieses Jahr!


----------



## Gurgel (28. Mai 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> Laut FXXL in Esslingen haben Sie am Montag die 01er und heute die 02er bekommen= stehen im Laden, am Freitag folgen die 03er
> 
> KOMPLETTBIKES



In welchen Rahmengrößen hast du nicht zufällig gefragt?


----------



## Arthur27 (28. Mai 2014)

Habe eben mit Fahrrad XXL in Mainz telefoniert. Leider haben sie weder die 02er noch die 03er im Laden und können auch nicht sagen, wann die Bikes bei ihnen eintreffen.


----------



## KainerM (28. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab aus Mainz die Info, dass wohl mitte nächster Woche die ersten Komplettbikes kommen sollen. Wie immer - alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.

mfg


----------



## Luk00r (28. Mai 2014)

Dem web shop nach zu urteilen ist zumindest das ICB01 in 5 Filialen zu haben (gr. M):
Hamburg, Münster, Gelsenkirchen, Mühlheim-Kärlich, Ludwigshafen.
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-icb01

Die website fürs 03 existiert zumindest ebenfalls - aber keine bikes vorhanden.


----------



## OldSchool (28. Mai 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> soooo...die Replacement Rahmen für die weißen Carver IBC rnc Rahmen sind da und gehen diese Woche an Euch raus!
> 
> viele Grüße & ein schönes langes WE für die, die frei haben ;-)


Sehr gut, bin schon gespannt was im Paket ist.


----------



## doriuscrow (28. Mai 2014)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sehr gut, bin schon gespannt was im Paket ist.


Ich auch!
Ich hoffe, der Rahmen ist i.O. - dann kommt die Sache endlich mal zu einem Abschluss


----------



## doriuscrow (30. Mai 2014)

... es ist mal wieder ein Rahmen unterwegs...


----------



## Pintie (30. Mai 2014)

würd mir nicht zu viel hoffnung machen...

um den Lord zu seinem Ersatz RnC zu Zitieren: "Weißer Hauptrahmen, Hinterbau und Wippe in RAW, Ausfallenden einmal in RAW und einmal in blau eloxiert"
hat er wohl die Woche bekommen

facepalm + Kopfschütteln reicht da nicht wirklich


----------



## doriuscrow (30. Mai 2014)

Mittlerweile habe ich mich damit abgefunden, dieses Jahr "nur" Hardtail zu fahren und damit mal was für die Fahrtechnik zu tun. Das ICB läuft nur noch nebenher... obwohl - die 180er Lyrik, die seit paar Tagen hier rumsteht würde ich schon mal ausführen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Mai 2014)

womöglich wurde diese frage bereits gestellt, aber dennoch:
wird das ICB03 rahmenset mit alternativen ausfallenden geliefert?
danke!


----------



## doriuscrow (30. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> womöglich wurde diese frage bereits gestellt, aber dennoch:
> wird das ICB03 rahmenset mit alternativen ausfallenden geliefert?
> danke!


Ja!


----------



## cocaine78 (30. Mai 2014)

Ja


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Mai 2014)

@doriuscrow & @cocaine78: danke, die herren!
ich nehme an, die 27.5er sind vormontiert, die 26er beigelegt.
ich lese hier ja üble sachen betreffs auslieferungszeiten und montagequalität. gibt es auch user mit positiven erfahrungen?


----------



## nationrider (30. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht auf der südhalbkugel...


----------



## cocaine78 (30. Mai 2014)

Bei mir war es ok. Wippe sitzt einigermaßen mittig, der Rest passt auch so ungefähr...eloxal hätte man schöner machen können, aber naja.
 Wenn ich was perfektes wollte, hätte ich 1700 mehr ausgegeben und hätte bei NICOLAI gekauft...! Muss man halt auch mal sehen. Montiert sind die 26er Ausfallenden.


----------



## Pintie (30. Mai 2014)

.... die man bevor man fahren geht erst mal demontieren sollte und fetten.
spart man sich knarzen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Mai 2014)

oh mann, dann behalte ich mal besser mein mega!


----------



## vx2200 (31. Mai 2014)

So, mein RnC Ersatzrahmen ist da. 
Auf den ersten Blick sieht er ganz gut aus.
Nicht so sauber geschweisst wie der originale aber ok.

Bin mal gespannt wie er zusammengebaut aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (31. Mai 2014)

Meiner ist auch da - soweit ok, Wippenversatz (links 4 - rechts 6,5) leider nur etwas weniger als der erste (links 2 - rechts 8,5) ... mehr gibt's da nicht zu sagen ... was soll man da noch machen? Einfach hinnehmen?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Mai 2014)

Entweder unbedingt das teil fahren wollen und hinnehmen oder nochmal reklamieren oder was anderes kaufen.


----------



## freigeist (31. Mai 2014)

ich würde das ganze wieder abgeben, die knete zurück holen und mich woanders umschauen.

den ersatzrahmen von Lord Helmchen hätte ich ja mal gerne gesehen


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juni 2014)

Dämpfer geht auch nur unter Spannung rein...


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Zurück damit...


----------



## Pintie (1. Juni 2014)

nicht mittiger Rahmen mei - unschön. aber wenn der Dämpfer nicht gerade reingeht wäre das für mich ein nogo.
würd ich denen um die Ohren hauen. und danach alle mit der Klobürste auspeitschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juni 2014)

Das Zurückgeben wurde bereits eingeleitet! Mal sehen, was am Ende rauskommt - irgendwann müssen die doch mal die Nase voll haben und mir meine Kohle zurückgeben, ...


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Nach dem 3. mal darfst du dein Geld zurückfordern.

Oder wenn Reperatur/Umtausch zu lange dauern (heißt wenn sie wieder erst nächstes Jahr neue Rahmen ranschaffen)


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juni 2014)

Also ich lese überall "nach der zweiten fehlgeschlagenen Nachbesserung" ... das wäre dann sozusagen jetzt. Erster Versuch - weisser Rahmen, zweiter Versuch - wieder nicht mittig!


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Nicht ganz, der Händler hat 3 mal die Möglichkeit nachzubessern, wenn das Teil dann wieder kaputt geht kannst du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juni 2014)

§440 BGB?????


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Oh, sorry hatte 3 mal im Kopf. Na dann werd ich am Montag mal den Herren bei HiBike auf die Finger klopfen...


----------



## pndrev (1. Juni 2014)

Eine Farce...


----------



## EL_Se (1. Juni 2014)

So nachdem sich die Sache vom letzten Jahr wiederholt und ich auch keinen Bock habe mich mit schiefen und schlecht gehenden hinterbauten und horstlinks zu beschäftigen hab ich mir was anderes besorgt. wenn jemand ein icb 2 in 26" haben möchte pn an mich ( noch keine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten aber reserviert müsste es noch sein)

mobil gesendet


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Dann lass doch einfach die Reservierung platzen? Oder tust du dir den Stress und Verlust der mit dem Weiterverkauf verbunden ist freiwillig an?


----------



## Pintie (1. Juni 2014)

letztes Jahr hätte man noch reservierungen an die die keins bekommen haben verkaufen können. Das Thema ist wohl durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (1. Juni 2014)

also kaufen werde ich es auf keinen Fall. deswegen sag ich ja das ich noch ne Reservierung abzugeben hätte. Geld kriegt man für die wohl kaum :-D

mobil gesendet


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich da auf nix einlassen, sollen die von FXXL zusehen wie sie das Bike verkauft kriegen


----------



## EL_Se (1. Juni 2014)

stimmt das ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem. sollen die zusehen wo sie ihre bikes verticken. find es echt traurig was aus dem Projekt geworden ist.....

mobil gesendet


----------



## Borinquen (1. Juni 2014)

Die Reservierungen waren doch laut Hans sowieso unverbindlich. Schreib den Jungs von Carver einfach eine Mail und gut is.


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## KainerM (1. Juni 2014)

Und wenn sie Probleme machen wollen verweist du auf den Beitrag hier:
ICB 2014 - Fakten, Lieferzeiten, Bilder


> Wenn du die Muster siehst und das Bike dir nicht gefällt, kannst du einfach wieder stornieren. Stornieren ist darüber hinaus auch aus jedem anderen Grund möglich, oder ohne Angabe von Gründen. Du könntest auch noch eine Woche vor Auslieferung stornieren, ohne dass dir daraus ein Nachteil entsteht.


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2014)

Du kannst auch noch 2 Wochen nach Lieferung stornieren, ohne dass dir ein Nachteil entsteht, Fernabsatzgeschäft halt (Solange das Rad ungefahren ist)


----------



## Azrael85 (2. Juni 2014)

Morgen,

na toll da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht rein und schon häufen sich die positiven Rückmeldungen.
Wurden nun schon Kompletträder ausgeliefert oder war der letzte Termin von Carver wieder mal ne Ente?

LG


----------



## mtintel (2. Juni 2014)

Die meisten haben wohl noch nicht ein Mal eine Zahlungsaufforderung (für das Komplettrad) von FXXL bekommen  Hab gestern meine Vorbestellung storniert und von Flo erfahren, dass die Infos über Vorbestellungen u.ä. schon längst bei den verschiedenen Filialen sind und ich eventuell trotzdem dann von der Filiale kontaktiert werde.


----------



## jester81 (2. Juni 2014)

ist das 2014 icb01 grün? in Hamburg bei Fahrrad XXL steht nämlich eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juni 2014)

In LU am Samstag war Carver mit nem Stand... Mit 2 kompletten aufs Dach geschnallt


----------



## Kharne (2. Juni 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> ist das 2014 icb01 grün? in Hamburg bei Fahrrad XXL steht nämlich eins.



Ja, Cube Drogenrausch-K*tz Style grün mit blau...


----------



## jester81 (2. Juni 2014)

dann sind die in Hamburg verfügbar. Also wer will???


----------



## Kharne (2. Juni 2014)

Carver oder FXXL? Die sehen ganz bestimmt kein Geld von mir...


----------



## Usedomer (2. Juni 2014)

jester81 schrieb:


> dann sind die in Hamburg verfügbar. Also wer will???


Ich fahr nachher mal vorbei und schau mir das an.


----------



## jester81 (2. Juni 2014)

Bei Fahrrad Marcks. Die stehen da ganz hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (2. Juni 2014)

Tach! Aktuell ist es so das ICB2(beide) und ICB3 noch nichtmal bei XXL im Hauptlager sind.
Von da gehen se dann an die Fillialen. Also 2 Wochen dauert es nach aktuellem Stand eines XXL Lager Mitarbeiters sicher noch.
Nur zur Info


----------



## Kharne (2. Juni 2014)

Es wird also wieder Mitte/Ende Juli.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juni 2014)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Carver_Bikes, 20. Mai 2014
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Carver ICB 01 Bikes gehen morgen an die Filialen raus und die ICB 02 Modelle folgen, nach heutigen Stand, Ende der Woche. Also können die ersten von euch am Wochenende schon mal das gute Wetter nutzen



Jup - läuft wie letztes Jahr....
mein Tracking von meinem ICB2....
http://srv4.thalmaier.de/gel/send/D...px?sp=1&snr=5302469258&submit.x=8&submit.y=14

9.7.2013... und das war dann ohne reverb und co die dann paar Wochen später gekommen sind.
außerdem war ich eher bein den ersten die ein Komplettbike bekommen haben.


----------



## McGeifer (2. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch echt ein schlechter Scherz hier oder? Allerdings frag ich mich warum die 01er und 03er als Verfügbar im XXl Onlineshop drin stehen?


----------



## Azrael85 (2. Juni 2014)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Tach! Aktuell ist es so das ICB2(beide) und ICB3 noch nichtmal bei XXL im Hauptlager sind.
> Von da gehen se dann an die Fillialen. Also 2 Wochen dauert es nach aktuellem Stand eines XXL Lager Mitarbeiters sicher noch.
> Nur zur Info



Das kann jetzt aber echt nicht sein..... bin gespannt was mein F-XXL Ansprechpartner wieder als Liefertermin nennt.
Wieso wird das Bike nicht gleich im Herbst passent zum ersten Schnee geliefert? Kann man dann sogar noch als extrem Wartungsarm im ersten (Kalender-)Jahr verkaufen.......


----------



## Pintie (2. Juni 2014)

immerhin besteht die Chance das gerade Rahmen in den richtigen Farben und größen geliefert werden.

Wenn die das genauso verkacken wie bei den Rahmen, wäre wirklich das letzte bisschen Glauben an Lernfähigkeit verspielt.


----------



## Usedomer (2. Juni 2014)

Bin das ICB01 gerad mal Probegefahren bei XXL in Hamburg 
Für mich als leihe fährt es sich gut.


----------



## darky (2. Juni 2014)

Für alle die nicht mehr warten wollen, einen Rahmen mit nur minimalem Versatz wollen und auch noch sparen wollen, können gern mal in meine Signatur schauen. Erspart euch weitere Überraschungen


----------



## mtintel (2. Juni 2014)

Hab vorhin folgendes Mail bekommen. Weiß nicht, ob ihr sie auch bekommen habt. Scheinbar sind die Bikes in der Filiale in Sankt Augustin noch nich da, sollten aber bald kommen.

"Hallo Herr X,
die Carver ICB sollen jetzt die Tage eintreffen. Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass sie nach wie vor Interesse haben an dem Fahrrad.
Bitte geben sie uns eine kurze Rückinfo, dann lassen wir Ihnen die Rechnung per Mail zu kommen, mit der Bitte um Vorabüberweisung. Nach Geldeingang kann das Rad dann an Sie verschickt werden

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Sankt Augustin"


----------



## Azrael85 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

also zumindest mein Ausliefertermin wurde nach Rücksprache mal wieder geschmeidig verschoben und sollte nun in der KW 25 von statten gehen............

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2014)

Ich sag ja, wird wieder Juli.


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

Immerhin ist davon aus zu gehen das sich das nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wiederholt. 
Dafür müssen die bei Carver nicht mal "wieder" was dazu lernen und optimieren.

Es wird schlicht keiner mehr was bei denen bestellen.


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2014)

Du meinst sie werden keine ICB´s mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

ich denk das das auch bei den anderen bikes passieren wird. 
im Laden laufen sicher noch deppen rein.
aber online?
jeder der sich ein bike kauft und vorher etwas informiert wird das hier lesen....


----------



## Usedomer (4. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich denk das das auch bei den anderen bikes passieren wird.
> im Laden laufen sicher noch deppen rein.
> aber online?
> jeder der sich ein bike kauft und vorher etwas informiert wird das hier lesen....


Warum genau sollte ich mir zb. kein ICB01 2014 im Laden kaufen?


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2014)

Aufbauqualität letztes Jahr, Dauer bis Ersatzrahmen da sind...


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

Usedomer schrieb:


> Warum genau sollte ich mir zb. kein ICB01 2014 im Laden kaufen?


Sagen wir so:
ich hab ein icb und bin ganz glücklich damit.
Würde ich es mir wieder kaufen ? 
NEIN! 
und zwar nicht weil ich es schlecht finde, es ist für mich ein top passendes bike.

sondern weil 
- ich 0 Vertrauen darin habe das ich Ersatz oder eine gute Lösung bekomme wenn mal was ist. 
- ich es nicht nochmal mitmachen würde das ich etwas ende Juli bekomme was mir im März angesagt wurde.
- ich kein bike mehr kaufen würde das zum teil tod montiert aus dem Laden kommt. (Kugellager zu tode festgeschraubt, Leitungen unterirdisch usw). 
- ich keinen Bock hätte wieder 20 mails und Wochen rum zu machen bis man alle Teile hat.

usw usw.


Wer sich das Teil im Laden bei verfügbarkeit kauft und kontrolliert ob alles passt - ok. Bleibt immer noch das Problem im Falle eines Problems, Garantie, Reperatur.


----------



## Usedomer (4. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so:
> ich hab ein icb und bin ganz glücklich damit.
> Würde ich es mir wieder kaufen ?
> NEIN!
> ...



Danke! Bike steht im Laden müsste also nur kontrolliert werden ob alles passt. Schlecht bearbeitete Garantiefälle sind natürlich ein fettes Minus.


----------



## freigeist (4. Juni 2014)

@Usedomer 

solltest du vorhaben ein IBC zu kaufen, dann lies dich hier vorher quer und notiere alle aufgetretenden probleme !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich find es einfach nur schade! Das Bike ist wunderschön, fährt sich wohl auch super, ist preislich attraktiv, die Idee des Projekts war geil...! Und jetzt wirds vermurkst wegen Sachen die mit anständiger QM und vor allem klarer KOMMUNIKATION vermeidbar gewesen wären. Auch kein Wunder, wenn dann die fähigen Leute das Schiff verlassen und zur Konkurrenz gehen.
Just my 2 cents!


----------



## nationrider (4. Juni 2014)

genau so sieht´s (leider) aus!


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich auch so - Carver und XXL haben da eine RIESEN Chance verpasst, sich Ihr sowieso schon nicht gerade blitzendes Image aufzubessern. Aber beide haben es durch ihre Leistungen geschafft, dass man diese Marken nicht empfehlen kann...

Aber wahrscheinlich sitzen in der obersten Etage irgendwelche Vollpfosten die für´s biken kein Herzblut reinhängen und das ICB-Projekt rein an den Verkaufszahlen messen. Dass wir hier untereinander und mit unseren Bikekollegen reden und Erfahrungen austauschen, berücksichtigen die Herren wahrscheinlich nicht. Wie gesagt, war für beide eine wirklich gute Chance die sie aber auch voll verhagelt haben  .... ich weiß gar nicht wie man das in einer SWOT beschreiben würde, ohne das Unternehmen als Sch...laden hinzustellen ... 

P.S. Das Rad fährt sich dagegen super gut!


----------



## pndrev (6. Juni 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich sitzen in der obersten Etage irgendwelche Vollpfosten die für´s biken kein Herzblut reinhängen und das ICB-Projekt rein an den Verkaufszahlen messen.



Dazu müssten aber auch Bikes geliefert werden. Wenn die Reservierungen unverbindlich sind, ist es doch um so wichtiger, die Bikes schnell an den Biker zu bringen, bevor der sich wieder umentscheidet?


----------



## Sledge.OC (6. Juni 2014)

Mir wurde gestern per Email mitgeteilt, dass das ICB02 26" in Sankt Augustin eingetroffen sei und an meine Filiale weitergeschickt wurde.
Und im Onlineshop ist es auch schon fast drin: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-icb02-26-zoll


----------



## McGeifer (6. Juni 2014)

Na da besteht ja Hoffnung das wir unsere 02er diesen Monat noch bekommen *hust*..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauscher79 (7. Juni 2014)

keine lust mehr auf dieses hin und her..viell.morgen oder in 2 wochen oder so..wenn man dann wirklich mal ein problem hat na dann prost...hab am freitag die anzahlung für mein icb03 beim franz abgeholt und gestern abend ein propain tyee xx1 mit nen paar extras best...klar kostet auch bissel mehr,aber da fühl ich mich def.besser aufgehoben.
an alle die noch auf das icb warten viel glück


----------



## cocaine78 (7. Juni 2014)

So hier mal wieder Bilder


----------



## piilu (7. Juni 2014)

Ist der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr eigentlich ein Sticker?


----------



## boescha (7. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder Bilder



Die Schweißnähte...


----------



## Kharne (7. Juni 2014)

Das ist grün elox, da kannste froh sein, wenn Rahmen und Hinterbau halbwegs zusammenpassen, wenn sie nicht zusammen baden waren.


----------



## boescha (7. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das ist grün elox, da kannste froh sein, wenn Rahmen und Hinterbau halbwegs zusammenpassen, wenn sie nicht zusammen baden waren.



wenn man mit dem Ergebnis rechnen kann frage ich mich umso mehr, warum man diese Farbe wählt...


----------



## Kharne (7. Juni 2014)

Weil abgestimmt wurde. Letztes Jahr hat Carver (damals war der Hans noch da) nachgefragt welche Farben gewünscht werden. Blau und grün haben keine klare Mehrheit gekriegt, deswegen kam dieser Kotzmix raus (Wo ist der verdammte Kotzsmiley? Grrr.... )
Dass das Grün an den Schweißnähten komisch aussehen kann war zu dem Zeitpunkt an sich jedem klar. Ist bei elox halt immer so, je nach Zusätzen in den Schweißnähten kommt halt sowas raus, je heller die Farbe, desto krasser.


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber ich find das grün und auch die Schweißnähte schick! Zusammen mit dem blau rockt der Rahmen mal richtig!

Bin echt erstaunt wie vielseitig das ICB ist. Ich habe meins ja gebraucht gekauft (hatte damit keinen Streß mit Lieferzeit...) und bin es bisher mit 222er Dämpfer auf der 170mm Stellung gefahren. Damit gehen auch 2000 hm am Stück oder auch hintereinander mal öfter, aber für meine morgige Bergtour wollte ich mal die kurze Einstellung testen. Da meine 55 grade nicht zur Verfügung steht, habe ich noch meine (getravelte) Revelation eingebaut - und siehe da, fährt sich mit 140mm vorne und 150mm flach zumindest auf einer kurzen Runde richtig spassig. Dachte schon ich muss auf 150mm an der Front umbauen, aber so fahr ich erst mal.
So siehts übrigens aus:





Wenn man das Bike erst einmal hat und alles passt, kann man damit echt viel Spaß haben.
In zwei Wochen wird dann der 222er mit der 190er Einstellung im Gondelgelände getestet....


----------



## cocaine78 (8. Juni 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich find das grün und auch die Schweißnähte schick! Zusammen mit dem blau rockt der Rahmen mal richtig!


Ist ja alles Geschmackssache, aber ich finde auch, dass das Grün mit dem Blau der Hammer ist...und ich war erst skeptisch und wollte das Blau gegen Schwarz tauschen!
Aber jetzt bin ich total verliebt in diese Kombi.


----------



## Sledge.OC (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gerade mein icb02 26 in Lu abgeholt, sieht hübsch aus! 
Horstlink und Dämpferbuchsen schau ich mir jetzt genauer an, ebenso den Ölstand in der Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Borinquen (10. Juni 2014)

XXL Mainz hat mir fälschlicherweise eine Info gesendet, dass mein ICB02 auch da wäre. Will es ja nicht mehr, also wer eins braucht dort melden.


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## bikepoloplayer (11. Juni 2014)

Gibt's schon jemanden, der sein ICB02 650b unterm Hintern hat?


----------



## bikepoloplayer (11. Juni 2014)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Paramedicus (12. Juni 2014)

Für alle die es noch interessiert:
Die 2er Icbs in 650b und warscheinlich auch die 26er Varianten in großen Größen sind noch NICHT mal aus Taiwan da.
Also liegt da das Problem, wie gehabt. Vermutlich haben die erst die kleinen Rahmen hergestellt und nun folgen die größeren. Zitat: "Wir erwarten die Rahmen jeden Tag bzw jede Woche."
Was das nun heißt kann sich nun jeder selbst ausmalen.
Von Ankunft Rahmen bis fertig in der Filiale sollen es nur 5 Tage sein. Find ich persönlich eher bissl zu kurz für nen guten Aufbau.


Achja,die Info kommt von XXL. Wenn man den richtigen da erwischt,wird einem auch geholfen.
Carver weiß von nichts und erzählt einen vom Pferd.
Erstaunlich, wo doch beide der selben Firma angehören, Apollo Bike nämlich. 
Nuja, heißt für alle die warten eben warten....


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2014)

5 tage? letztes Jahr waren das vom eintreffen in filiale bis beim user 14 tage....

hm ich verlier meine Wette mit juli wirklich noch. zefix


----------



## Borinquen (12. Juni 2014)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch interessiert:
> Die 2er Icbs in 650b und warscheinlich auch die 26er Varianten in großen Größen sind noch NICHT mal aus Taiwan da.
> Also liegt da das Problem, wie gehabt. Vermutlich haben die erst die kleinen Rahmen hergestellt und nun folgen die größeren. Zitat: "Wir erwarten die Rahmen jeden Tag bzw jede Woche."
> Was das nun heißt kann sich nun jeder selbst ausmalen.....



 Also in M sollte es da sein...







Das ist die Mail die mir gesendet wurde (Name hab ich entfernt)...


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## Paramedicus (12. Juni 2014)

Wie ich schon schrieb, das betrifft wahrscheinlich eher nur die großen Größen.
Ist ja auch sinnig von der Herstellung her. 
Aber dennoch isses schon ziemlich übel. ich denke mal das es noch knapp Juni ist wenn die kommen.


----------



## nationrider (12. Juni 2014)

Lade deinen akku


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2014)

nationrider schrieb:


> Lade deinen akku


lol iphone und dann congstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Borinquen (12. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> lol iphone und dann congstar


Falscher Thread, aber wegen nem iPhone muss ich einen überteuerten Tarif beim Mutterkonzern (T-Mobile) haben? Congstar bietet mir das gleiche Netz, gleiche Qualität und das für Weniger.

Verhält sich wie mit den Versender-Bikes, Bikes mit gleicher oder besserer Ausstattung fürs gleiche oder sogar weniger Geld.

Naja und um dabei zu bleiben, du hast oder wolltest  dir doch auch nen ICB kaufen?! Sicherlich aus dem Grund weil du für nen guten Kurs ein gutes solides Bike bekommst  welches bei nem anderen Hersteller mehr kostet. Preis-Leistung paßt halt. ;-)


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2014)

falsch... ich hab ein icb.....
und weil ich keinen bock hab für vergleichbares zu viel zu zahlen hab ich eben kein iphone...


----------



## Sledge.OC (12. Juni 2014)

So, ich scheine ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Die Wippe ist schön mittig, der Dämpfer ist absolut spannungsfrei und der Horstlink bräuchte nur auf der einen Seite noch einen Zehntel Shim.
Aber auf der Oberseite des Yoke habe ich links so ein unbenutztes Gewinde...
Da gehört doch eine Madenschraube rein, oder?


----------



## arghlol (12. Juni 2014)

Sledge.OC schrieb:


> Da gehört doch eine Madenschraube rein, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 298957


Joa, bei mir ist da eine drin.


----------



## KainerM (13. Juni 2014)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, das betrifft wahrscheinlich eher nur die großen Größen.
> Ist ja auch sinnig von der Herstellung her.
> Aber dennoch isses schon ziemlich übel. ich denke mal das es noch knapp Juni ist wenn die kommen.



Ich glaube die Theorie ist falsch. Ich hab meinen L Rahmen schon vor langer Zeit bekommen, und davor einen XL. Das Problem ist wohl eher dass sie eine hohe Zahl an Reklamationen hatten, und die anders als bei den Framesets erledigt haben bevor sie die Bikes ausgesendet haben. Die Fahrrad XXL Filialen sind auch nicht immer so top informiert...

Mfg


----------



## Azrael85 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ICB 02, 26" in L sollte auch da sein. Nur das gewünschte ICB 03 will irgendwie nicht daher kommen und ich verliere immer mehr die gedult!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (13. Juni 2014)

Sledge.OC schrieb:


> So, ich scheine ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Die Wippe ist schön mittig, der Dämpfer ist absolut spannungsfrei und der Horstlink bräuchte nur auf der einen Seite noch einen Zehntel Shim.
> Aber auf der Oberseite des Yoke habe ich links so ein unbenutztes Gewinde...
> Da gehört doch eine Madenschraube rein, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 298957


 
Da muss auf jeden Fall unbedingt die Madenschraube rein! Die Hauptlagerachse ist nur ganz leicht vorgespannt und wird eigentlich nur durch die Madenschraube gehalten.


----------



## hribi (13. Juni 2014)

Azrael85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ICB 02, 26" in L sollte auch da sein. Nur das gewünschte ICB 03 will irgendwie nicht daher kommen und ich verliere immer mehr die gedult!
> 
> LG



Ich habe von FXXL gerade folgende Rückmeldung bekommen: "Die Räder sollten in den nächsten Tagen angeliefert werden. Sie sind jetzt montiert"

es geht um ein ICB03 in L

lg, Martin


----------



## Azrael85 (13. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, leider habe ich von F-XXL auch schon 2 Liefertermine bekommen welche beide komentarlos verstrichen sind und auf die anschließende Nachfrage jeweils auf die "nächste Woche" verschoben wurde. Der Verein reiht sich also was das Einhalten von zusagen angeht nadlos unter Carver ein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2014)

Sledge.OC schrieb:


> So, ich scheine ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Die Wippe ist schön mittig, der Dämpfer ist absolut spannungsfrei und der Horstlink bräuchte nur auf der einen Seite noch einen Zehntel Shim.
> Aber auf der Oberseite des Yoke habe ich links so ein unbenutztes Gewinde...
> Da gehört doch eine Madenschraube rein, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 298957



Bevor du da eine/die Madenschraube rein drehst, löse die Hauptlagerachse und zieh se gerade so fest dass kein Spiel zwischen Schwinge und Hauptlager besteht! Ich fürchte dass jemand die Achse einfach zugeknallt und die Made vergessen hat. Wenn dem so ist killst du dir ansonsten im Zweifel die Lager. 
Und auf keinen Fall zu lange hen die Sicherung rumfahren, das dürfte auch nicht unbedingt lange gut gehen.


----------



## KainerM (13. Juni 2014)

Azrael85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, leider habe ich von F-XXL auch schon 2 Liefertermine bekommen welche beide komentarlos verstrichen sind und auf die anschließende Nachfrage jeweils auf die "nächste Woche" verschoben wurde. Der Verein reiht sich also was das Einhalten von zusagen angeht nadlos unter Carver ein.


XXL kann da auch nicht mehr machen als du; die wenden sich an den Produktmanager, das ist der Flo, unser Kontakt bei Carver.

mfg


----------



## flip8686 (14. Juni 2014)

Hab am Donnerstag mein ICB 02 26' in Dresden abholen können. Hat alles soweit gut geklappt. Am  Bike selber gab es auch nichts zu beanstanden. Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer verkehrt herum eingebaut wurde? Ich dachte, ich hätte da mal gelesen, dass er bei voller Einfederung mit dem Oberrohr kollidiert.


----------



## n04rd1sch (14. Juni 2014)

Nett  welche Rahmengröße?

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## flip8686 (14. Juni 2014)

Is ein L Rahmen...bin absolut begeistert!!


----------



## nationrider (14. Juni 2014)

flip8686 schrieb:


> Is ein L Rahmen...bin absolut begeistert!!



zu recht,  sieht auch gut aus! 
Willst du das  steuerrohr noch kürzen?


----------



## flip8686 (14. Juni 2014)

Bleibt wohl erstmal so. So gibt es zumindest keinen Kontakt zwischen Lenker und Oberrohr beim überdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (14. Juni 2014)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## flip8686 (14. Juni 2014)

Ca. 185. Muss mich erstmal auf ein paar Touren einfahren, dann sehen wir mal was noch anzupassen ist.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die Bremsscheibe vorn schon getauscht hast. Wenn ja warum?


----------



## Wolski (15. Juni 2014)

So, ich habe mein ICB 02, 26 Zoll, 50 cm am Samstag abgeholt.
Die Reservierung ist wohl komplett untergegangen, aber zum Glück war noch eins vor Ort verfügbar.

Aufbauqualität ist noch in Ordnung! Ausser das Spiel im Horst Link ist soweit alles behoben.

Hat jemand einen Tipp um das Spiel im Horst Link Lager zu beseitigen?


----------



## nationrider (15. Juni 2014)

Ich denk das sollte bei der V 2.0 beseitigt sein


----------



## flip8686 (15. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die Bremsscheibe vorn schon getauscht hast. Wenn ja warum?


Die Scheibe hatte ich noch daheim und die hatte bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet. Optisch macht es auch nochmal mehr her. Sonst seh ich keinen Vorteil zur Einteiligen...


----------



## Kharne (15. Juni 2014)

Wolski schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp um das Spiel im Horst Link Lager zu beseitigen?



Hau es ihnen um die Ohren.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hau es ihnen um die Ohren.


scheiß denen auf den thresen, spreng den laden, mach einen volksaufstand und letztendlich, rufe eine Republik aus...

Man erreicht manchmal deutlich mehr, wenn man mal freundlich hingeht und den ganzen ärger daheim lässt.


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2014)

Um die Ohren hauen heißt nicht unfreundlich zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (16. Juni 2014)

Hi,

hab bis beim hersteller keine zahlen dazu gefunden:

dieser flip chip: da gibts ja 4 positionen. in wie weit kann man damit FW und die winkel verändern?

danke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

150/170mm mit jeweils 65 oder 66° LW. Tretlager ist bei 65° auch niedriger, wieviel bin ich grad nicht sicher. Bei 650B sind die Winkel nochmal ca. 0,5° flacher


----------



## Wolski (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo.
Habe das Spiel im Horst Link direkt bei Abholung beanstandet. Danach war es dann auch soweit OK. Nach der ersten 15 km Fahrt ist es aber wieder aufgetreten....


----------



## KainerM (16. Juni 2014)

Ich fürchte, gegen das Spiel ist man machtlos. Der Lageraufbau ist leider nicht geeignet für die Aufgabe. Ist mehr eine Glücksfrage, ob ein Rahmen Spiel hat oder nicht - und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, dass jeder der das Buchsenspiel hat es auch erkennt - immerhin kann das ziemlich unauffällig sein, lässt den Hinterbau dann weich wirken.

mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (16. Juni 2014)

Kann mal bitte einer ein Bild von der Zugführung an der Kettenstrebe machen? Die kommt mir seltsam vor...Danke schonmal.

Gruß Markus


----------



## KainerM (16. Juni 2014)

So schauts bei mir aus:









(ja, beim Bremszug fehlt ein Kabelbinder)

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke


----------



## avid49 (16. Juni 2014)

Sledge.OC schrieb:


> So, ich scheine ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Die Wippe ist schön mittig, der Dämpfer ist absolut spannungsfrei und der Horstlink bräuchte nur auf der einen Seite noch einen Zehntel Shim.
> Aber auf der Oberseite des Yoke habe ich links so ein unbenutztes Gewinde...
> Da gehört doch eine Madenschraube rein, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 298957


Wenn du noch keine hast,kann ich dir in Edelstahl zuschicken......Gratis ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2014)

avid49 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch keine hast,kann ich dir in Edelstahl zuschicken......Gratis ;-)


ich finds prinzipiell ziemlich unsympatisch wenn jemand ungefragt bilder klaut und nutzt, aber das dann noch in einem forum als profilbild zu verwenden, wo sowohl der Fahrer (ich) als auch der Fotograf @Romarius unterwegs sind, ist schon eher dreist.

Das ist in etwa so, als ob du im Bäckergeschäft ins Regal greifst, dir ein Brot nimmst und das ganz genüsslich noch im laden ist. Logischer Weise ohne zu zahlen und was zu sagen, weil die liegen ja einfach im regal


----------



## Sledge.OC (17. Juni 2014)

avid49 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch keine hast,kann ich dir in Edelstahl zuschicken......Gratis ;-)


Dankeschön, aber ich bin schon versorgt.


----------



## Powtin (17. Juni 2014)

haha einfach bitter wenn man keine eigenen Fotos hat  kann ich schon verstehen das man da Fotos von einem @Romarius verwenden muss. Und dann noch mit einem Fahrer wie @Eisbein


----------



## cocaine78 (18. Juni 2014)

Ist ja gut jetzt, er hat es verstanden!


----------



## Romarius (18. Juni 2014)

Powtin schrieb:


> haha einfach bitter wenn man keine eigenen Fotos hat  kann ich schon verstehen das man da Fotos von einem @Romarius verwenden muss. Und dann noch mit einem Fahrer wie @Eisbein


geiler Arsch auf gutem Bike eben, das wünscht sich so manche(r)! 

@cocaine78: hat er offensichtlich nicht. Sonst würde man sich mindestens entschuldigen. Aber man weiß ja bekanntlich, die Summe der Arschlöcher steigt (mindestens) proportional zur Anzahl der Menschen, mit denen man in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## arghlol (18. Juni 2014)

Ui, komm mal wieder runter. Dir ist kein Nachteil entstanden und er hat keinen benennbaren Vorteil daraus gezogen.

Wenn er deine Bilder irgendwie gewerblich genutzt hätte.
Aber so würde ich es an deiner Stelle erstmal als Kompliment für das tolle Bild sehen.

Das Ausmaß der Aufregung kann ich wegen dem Profilbild nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## n04rd1sch (18. Juni 2014)

Gehört hier ausserdem nicht rein und ne pn hätte es auch getan! 

Viel wichtiger ist, wo bleibt mein ICB 02 650b in XL, verdammt!!!!?

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## KainerM (18. Juni 2014)

02 in 650b sollen ab nächster Woche ausgeliefert werden. So die Info von XXL gestern.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n04rd1sch (18. Juni 2014)

02 in 650b sollte gestern ausgeliefert werden ist meine Info auf Facebook schreibt das Carver Team, dass die Bikes heute in die Filialen kommen sollen .... kann man sich mal wieder alles aussuchen! 

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## n04rd1sch (18. Juni 2014)

sorry für den Doppelpost ...


----------



## hribi (18. Juni 2014)

Info von XXL heute Vormittag

"das ICB 03 ist gerade geliefert worden und wird am Freitag abgeholt von der Spedition"


----------



## Garfieldzzz (18. Juni 2014)

St. Augustin?


----------



## Azrael85 (18. Juni 2014)

hribi schrieb:


> Info von XXL heute Vormittag
> 
> "das ICB 03 ist gerade geliefert worden und wird am Freitag abgeholt von der Spedition"



Dann hoff ich mal das die meines auch mit haben....

LG


----------



## hribi (18. Juni 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> St. Augustin?



ja


----------



## Azrael85 (18. Juni 2014)

dann habens meins wohl nicht mit ob wohl der weg der gleiche wäre 

LG


----------



## cocaine78 (18. Juni 2014)

[SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> @cocaine78: Aber man weiß ja bekanntlich, die Summe der Arschlöcher steigt (mindestens) proportional zur Anzahl der Menschen, mit denen man in Kontakt kommt.[/SIZE]



Hierbei stimme ich natürlich uneingeschränkt zu


----------



## cmi (18. Juni 2014)

hm, ich hab heute trotz storno (und bestätigung per email) eine rechnung bekommen. keine mail/brief ala "willste vielleicht noch?" - nee, ne vorkassenrechnung. *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (19. Juni 2014)

tja, die versuchen jetzt alles an den man(n) zu bringen..


----------



## Garfieldzzz (19. Juni 2014)

Na dann bin ich ja gesppannt, ich wills immernoch haben


----------



## cmi (19. Juni 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> tja, die versuchen jetzt alles an den man(n) zu bringen..



was ich seltsam finde: die rechnung ist von fxxl franz, dabei ist die fxxl-niederlassung hier ganz in der nähe (hatte mit hans abholung da vereinbart letztes jahr) gar nicht als deren filiale aufgeführt?


----------



## McGeifer (19. Juni 2014)

Hab gestern Breif bekommen für mein 26" 02er .. bin j mal gespannt wenn es kommt.


----------



## Pedalerie (20. Juni 2014)

Mein ICB 02 650b ist heute in der Filiale Dresden angekommen. Morgen wird's abgeholt. Endlich!


----------



## nationrider (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die Info bekommen ICB02 650b ist beim lokalen FXXL am Start, bin hin quer durch die city und:
hier ist nen 2013er 1 mit 26" !  Das 2014 02 kommt Dienstag oder Mittwoch, oder später. ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2014)

@Pedalerie  Welche größe hast du?


----------



## Pedalerie (21. Juni 2014)

Habe größe m und das bike gerade abgeholt. Soweit alles super. Gewicht ohne pedale liegt bei 14,8 kg mit geringfügigen Änderungen. Bisher wurden shimano rt76 scheiben, ergon sme3 carbon sattel und ergon ge1 griffe verbaut.


----------



## n04rd1sch (23. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen, habe heute endlich das 02 650b in XL aus Gelsenkirchen abgeholt, ist alles paletti 

Gesendet von meiner Kloschüssel mit Tapatalk


----------



## n04rd1sch (24. Juni 2014)

Und hier noch das passende Bild


----------



## speci1988 (24. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön und du hast auch kein Spiel am Horst link etc.? Freu mich schon wenn meins endlich kommt


----------



## n04rd1sch (24. Juni 2014)

speci1988 schrieb:


> Sehr schön und du hast auch kein Spiel am Horst link etc.? Freu mich schon wenn meins endlich kommt



Horst link ist ok , die Reverb hat aber ein bisschen seitliches Spiel, das soll aber wohl ab und an vorkommen.
Ich habe bzgl. der Reverb einen Termin für nächste Woche bei XXL.

Was mich noch stört ist, dass die Schalthebel ans Oberrohr kommen, wenn man ganz einschlägt.
Gibt es dazu hier "best practice"?


----------



## speci1988 (24. Juni 2014)

Klingt doch Ned schlecht,das seitliche Spiel hab ich einmal nicht gehabt bei meiner ersten LEV und bei der zweiten war eins....kommt glaub ich somit mal vor oder auch ned,aber der Termin mit nachfragen schadet auf jeden Fall mal nicht (würde mich auch interessieren was dabei heraus kommt)

Zu den schalthebln,kannst du glaube ich(bin kein meisterzweiradmechaniker)den Winkel der Hebel verändern, sodass sie noch übers oberrohr drüber  gehen,oder du haust unten einen spacer mehr rein(wenn noch Platz ist)


----------



## knuspi (24. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema Schalthebel: Ich habe einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert. Jetzt berühren die Schalthebel nicht mehr das Oberrohr.


----------



## Rad1er (26. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,
seit Montag darf ich mich dann auch _endlich _Besitzer eines ICB 02 650b Gr. L nennen.
Soweit scheint alles O.K. zu sein 
Abholung in Gelsenkirchen 
Bilder gibts demnächst... 

Wie sieht es bei euch anderen aus ?


----------



## hribi (26. Juni 2014)

Azrael85 schrieb:


> dann habens meins wohl nicht mit ob wohl der weg der gleiche wäre
> 
> LG



Mein ICB03 in L ist gestern angekommen 
Soweit schaut alles gut aus. Eine Testfahrt steht aber noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael85 (26. Juni 2014)

Meins wurde zwar laut telefonischer Auskunft am Dienstag versandt aber nähere Informationen bis wann es ankommt hab ich nicht.
Ab lang wirds hoffendlich auch nicht mehr dauern. Ein paar Fotos als überbrückung wären fein.

LG


----------



## McGeifer (26. Juni 2014)

Hab meins letzte Woche Dienstag bezahlt, bis jetzt aber keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## Usedomer (26. Juni 2014)

Jemand schon mit dem ICB 01 unterwegs?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (26. Juni 2014)

hribi schrieb:


> Mein ICB03 in L ist gestern angekommen
> Soweit schaut alles gut aus. Eine Testfahrt steht aber noch aus



Bilder? ich warte immernoch auf den Anruf das es da ist..


----------



## hribi (27. Juni 2014)

ein paar weitere sind in meinem Benutzeralbum


----------



## Azrael85 (27. Juni 2014)

War doch ein fehler, jetzt kann ich es gleich garnimmer erwarten bis meines kommt. Schaut mindestens so gut aus wie erwartet.
Achso die Sattelklemme würde ich reklamieren sollte silber sein.

Lg


----------



## Sun_dancer (27. Juni 2014)

Wie es ausschaut hat man an der Qualität der Schweissnähte gearbeitet.
Die sehen im Fotoalbum von @hribi deutlich besser aus als 2013 (unabhängig von der Eloxalfarbe).
Beim 2014er sind sie sehr gleichmäßig und sauber.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2014)

Schon ein grünes gesehen?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (27. Juni 2014)

Aussage Fxxl... vermutlich nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (28. Juni 2014)

hribi wie schwer ist das icb03 in L ?


----------



## speci1988 (30. Juni 2014)

Habe am Samstag das ICB 02, 650B erhalten, es war gut verpackt ein paar kleine Kratzer an den Ausfallenden aber nichts dramatisches, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Das einzig nicht so schöne ist, dass ich am Hinterrad leichtes Siel habe, vom Gefühl her kommt es aus dem Horst-Link....hat noch wer das Problem?! Ich werde es mir mal anschauen wenn ich Zeit finde ob ich die Buchsen ein bisschen abdrehen muss um das Spiel zu beseitigen oder ob es doch woanders herkommt....


----------



## McGeifer (30. Juni 2014)

Hab mein 26" am Freitag bekommen und habe auch deutliches Spiel im Horst-Link Lager, mir es aber noch nicht genauer angeschaut. Außerdem hab ich gefühl Spiel im Dämpfer bzw. den Buchsen also ein deutlich spür- und hörbares Rucken auf den ersten paar milimetern Federweg. Werde mir das ganze vermutlich morgen anschauen können und dann noch mal kurz berichten.


----------



## KainerM (30. Juni 2014)

Dämpferbuchsen unbedingt kontrollieren, bei mir gingen die absolut nicht zu drehen, vorher haben sich die noch im Rahmen gedreht... Resultat, nach nicht mal 100km Dämpfer hinüber. Wenn sie stecken auf keinen Fall fahren!

Und Spiel im Horst Link habe ich auch, vor allem auf der Bremsseite.

Mfg


----------



## McGeifer (30. Juni 2014)

Ah ok gut zu wissen, da werd ich mal genauer nachschauen. Und das spiel im Lager ist bei mir auch auf der Bremsseite. Antriebsseite ist nix zu spüren.

Ist bei euren ICBs die Kettenstrebe auf der Bremsenseite auch so super wellig auf der Außenseite?


----------



## speci1988 (30. Juni 2014)

okay alles klar danke, werde mir das auch mal die nächsten tage mal genauer anschauen, wenn des ein größeres Problem is kann man das ding wieder zurückschicken oder is das ein POBLEM welches mit wenigen mechanischen handgriffen erledigt ist?!

Ist bei euren ICBs die Kettenstrebe auf der Bremsenseite auch so super wellig auf der Außenseite?[/QUOTE]

da ist mir nix aufgefallen auf der kettenstrebenseite.....mach mal ein foto bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2014)

wie äußert sich das Spiel im Horstlink? 

Ich habe seit einiger zeit ziemlich fieses knarzen wenn ich kraftvoll reintrete. Konnte es bislang noch nicht lokalisieren. Und generell lässt sich das Hinterrad etwas viel bewegen (verwinden) im hinterbau. Nicht wie lager spiel, aber i.wie doch beweglicher als am anfang.


----------



## vscope (1. Juli 2014)

@Eisbein Hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich habe bei meinem dann alle Lager geöffnet und geschmiert um dann drauf zukommen dass es die Pedale waren  Lager sollte man aber auf jeden Fall schmieren (geht schnell). Bei mir hat auch mal eine nicht ordentlich festgezogene Steckachse das Knarzen verursacht...

Ps: Hast du die überarbeiteten Horstlink Lager drinnen?
Oder die alte zu breite Buchse?


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juli 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wie äußert sich das Spiel im Horstlink?



Nimm die Kettenstrebe in die linke Hand und dein Ausfallende in die rechte und drücke/ziehe beide Teile zu- und voneinander weg (in Richtung deiner Hinterachse. Du wirst spüren das sich der Teil vom Rahmen in dem das Lager sitzt "in" der Kettenstrebe hin und her bewegen lässt. Ist halt axial einiges an Spiel da, wenn da ggf. keine Passscheiben verbaut wurden. Ist zumindest bei meinem ICB der Fall.


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost olê


----------



## KainerM (1. Juli 2014)

Das sollte eigentlich nicht der Fall sein. Korrekter Lageraufbau ist bei dir vorhanden? Sollte so aussehen, von Innen nach außen:
-Steckhülse mit großem Kopf innen
-Kettenstrebe
-Anlaufscheibe aus Metall (ca. 0,5mm, Stahlgrau)
-Kunststoffbuchse
-Sitzstrebe
-Kunststoffbuchse
-Anlaufscheibe aus Metall (ca. 0,5mm, Stahlgrau)
-Kettenstrebe
-Aluscheibe (ca. 1,5mm dick)
-Aluschraube mit großem Kopf

Der Verbund sollte gut verspannt sein, die Aluscheibe muss also höher sein als die Steckhülse. Und im Ausfallende steckt innen noch eine Gleitbuchse aus Metall, in den Kunststoffbuchsen und den Passscheiben eingesteckt.

Bei mir ists radiales Spiel; 2-3 zehntel Millimeter würd ich sagen. Merkt man wenn man das Bike am Sattel hält und das Hinterrad oben quer zur Fahrtrichtung bewegt (Also die Hinterachse zum Hauptrahmen verdreht). Dann klackt es bei mir in den Buchsen, vor allem Bremsseitig deutlich spürbar.

mfg


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> @Eisbein Hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich habe bei meinem dann alle Lager geöffnet und geschmiert um dann drauf zukommen dass es die Pedale waren  Lager sollte man aber auf jeden Fall schmieren (geht schnell). Bei mir hat auch mal eine nicht ordentlich festgezogene Steckachse das Knarzen verursacht...
> 
> Ps: Hast du die überarbeiteten Horstlink Lager drinnen?
> Oder die alte zu breite Buchse?


hab noch die alten drin. Bis jetzt laufen alle Lager noch ziemlich gut bei mir. 

Danke für die erklärung @Cyborg G2000


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2014)

nicht schlecht... hab heute eine Lesebestätigung für mails bekommen die ich carver im Mai geschickt habe..... Mai 2013


----------



## speci1988 (1. Juli 2014)

Danke für die guten Erklärungen werde ich mal testen, bis jetzt ist mir das radiale Spiel aufgefallen wenn man die sitzstrebe festhält und das hintere laufrad wie gesagt quer zur Fahrtrichtung bewegt!

Ist das Spiel wenn man es nicht wegbekommen sollte schlimm für die gleitlager, hinterbau etc? 

P.s: icb is doch a bike welches im Forum entwickelt wurde.......redet hier auch mal carver mit oder erklärt was,nimmt Stellung zum lagerspiel etc.!!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?*::!:*


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2014)

Hätteste du gerne. Das Projekt hat mindestens Carver 2 Angestellte, mehrere üble Shitstorms und nen endgültig verkackten Ruf gekostet, da meldet sich keiner mehr.


----------



## KainerM (1. Juli 2014)

Ui, die Phase ist vorbei. Das ICB SL ist eingeschlafen, unser "Community Manager" war seit einem Monat nimmer zu sehen, und die Bikes trudeln auch nur in homöopathischen Dosen ein... Bei Problemen am besten direkt an FXXL wenden, die sind da ein klein wenig mehr auf Zack. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich heute meinen Ersatzdämpfer (hab ich vor fast 6 Wochen beanstandet). Hätte ich nicht zufällig einen passenden Dämpfer im anderen Bike wär ich mittlerweile durchgedreht.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci1988 (1. Juli 2014)

Ja da habt ihr leider recht,traurig sehr traurig aber was solls,man kanns eh nicht ändern!


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juli 2014)

Da bekomme ich schon Bauchschmerzen wenn ich nur an Garantieansprüche denke ... da drück ich mir mal selber alle Daumen das es nie dazu kommen wird.

An die anderen ICB Besitzer:

Habt ihr auch Spiel in der Sattelstütze? Wenn ich bei mir den Sattel vorn an der Spitze leicht anhebe dann ist da deutlich spürbares Spiel das 100% aus der Sattelstütze kommt. 

Achso hab die Reverb Stealth...


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2014)

bei der reverb ganz normal.
hab da schon echt schlimme gesehen die trotzdem noch funktioniert haben.

ganz spielfrei geht sowieso nicht.  und nach 1-2 jahren macht man halt mal das service kit rein und tauscht damit paar dichtungen und buchsen. ist kein großer Aufwand


----------



## nationrider (1. Juli 2014)

speci1988 schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Erklärungen werde ich mal testen, bis jetzt ist mir das radiale Spiel aufgefallen wenn man die sitzstrebe festhält und das hintere laufrad wie gesagt quer zur Fahrtrichtung bewegt!
> 
> Ist das Spiel wenn man es nicht wegbekommen sollte schlimm für die gleitlager, hinterbau etc?
> 
> P.s: icb is doch a bike welches im Forum entwickelt wurde.......redet hier auch mal carver mit oder erklärt was,nimmt Stellung zum lagerspiel etc.!!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?*::!:*


 


doch doch, die melden sich regelmäßig.....alle paar monate


----------



## speci1988 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich denke halt immer noch an das gute im Menschen)))


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2014)

nationrider schrieb:


> doch doch, die melden sich regelmäßig.....alle paar monate



... um den Liefertermin zu verschieben.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (1. Juli 2014)

Also ich darf heute mein 03er abholen, mal schauen was da alles dran fehlt... Freu mich trotzdem drauf


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bei der reverb ganz normal.
> hab da schon echt schlimme gesehen die trotzdem noch funktioniert haben.
> 
> ganz spielfrei geht sowieso nicht.  und nach 1-2 jahren macht man halt mal das service kit rein und tauscht damit paar dichtungen und buchsen. ist kein großer Aufwand



Ohh man also normal ab Werk mit Spiel? ... Wo issn da bitte das Problem das spielfrei zu gestalten? Wird doch wohl für 200€ machbar sein ... naja ... demnächst bekommen wir dann Gabeln mit Spiel damit sie ein besseres Losbrechmoment haben 


Und ich muss noch mal in die Runde fragen was normalerweise eigentlich als Zubehör beim 26" 02er dabei seien sollte?

Bei mir war dabei:

zwei Ausfallenden (also rechts und links) ..... wofür sind die eigentlich? 

Entlüftungskit für die Reverb
paar Kleinteile von der Kettenführung

jede Menge nutzlose Manuals (nicht essen, nicht einatmen, nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknen ect.)


----------



## nationrider (1. Juli 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Ohh man also normal ab Werk mit Spiel? ... Wo issn da bitte das Problem das spielfrei zu gestalten? Wird doch wohl für 200€ machbar sein ... naja ... demnächst bekommen wir dann Gabeln mit Spiel damit sie ein besseres Losbrechmoment haben
> 
> 
> Und ich muss noch mal in die Runde fragen was normalerweise eigentlich als Zubehör beim 26" 02er dabei seien sollte?
> ...


 
zu a) die Reverb hat immer/oft grundsätzlich etwas spiel, scheint systembedingt

zu b) 650b ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> demnächst bekommen wir dann Gabeln mit Spiel damit sie ein besseres Losbrechmoment haben



Das hat Fox ne Zeit lang so gemacht 

Variostützen haben prinzipbedingt Spiel, da ist die Reverb noch ganz gut dabei.


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juli 2014)

Na gut zu wissen


----------



## onkel_c (2. Juli 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Ohh man also normal ab Werk mit Spiel? ... Wo issn da bitte das Problem das spielfrei zu gestalten? Wird doch wohl für 200€ machbar sein ...



nicht dein ernst?
völlig spielfrei bedeutet: verklemmen. spielfrei mit geringst möglichen toleranzen bedeutet: sehr kostenintensiv. zudem wird der bereich zwischen funktioniert noch zu verklemmen ziemlich schmal.

zieh mal die sattelklemme 'streng' an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass du eine starre stütze bekommst .

ergo ist der derzeitige zustand gewünscht und als normal anzusehen!

und ja, die stützen haben alle unterschiedlich viel spiel, was sich aus den verschiedenen toleranzen zusammensetzt.


----------



## KainerM (2. Juli 2014)

Bei einer "robusten" Konstruktion ists nicht nötig Spiel als ausgleich für Toleranzen zu verwenden. Aber die wenigsten Mountainbike-Teile sind korrekt konstruiert. Da wird mal schnell was zusammengeschustert, einmal ausprobiert, und ab geht die Post. Sieht man beim Horst-Link vom ICB auch sehr schön... Die Toleranzkette von den Teilen ist abenteuerlich, und deswegen hats bei den meisten Leuten Spiel. Oder es klemmt, aber das fällt ja nicht so sehr auf. Generell sind aktuelle Viergelenker mehrfach überbestimmt, mit einer der Gründe warum man alle Nase lang die für die Anwendung völlig ungeeigneten Rillenkugellager tauschen muss.

mfg


----------



## McGeifer (2. Juli 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nicht dein ernst?
> völlig spielfrei bedeutet: verklemmen. spielfrei mit geringst möglichen toleranzen bedeutet: sehr kostenintensiv. zudem wird der bereich zwischen funktioniert noch zu verklemmen ziemlich schmal.
> 
> zieh mal die sattelklemme 'streng' an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass du eine starre stütze bekommst .
> ...



Also müssten deiner Meinung nach nahezu alle Federgabeln klemmen? Sry aber das ist einfach Blödsinn, wenn ich an meine Dorado denke, dann ist der Reibmoment unterirdisch klein wenn ich das Tauchrohr von Hand bewege. Und das ist seitlich absolut spielfrei, in jeder Position und Lage. Sry aber das ist einfach nur eine Frage der Konstruktion, der verwendeten Materialien und Teile. Ich würde eher mal sagen das diese Spiel in kauf genommen wird damit die Stütze 5 Gramm leichter ist und 20€ weniger kostet. Das sind für mich die einzigen plausiblen Gründe.



Naja genug Offtopic zurück zum ICB.

Habe gestern mein 02er mal unter die Lupe genommen und auch mal ein Bild der Kettenstrebe gemacht.
Aufbauqualität würde ich mal mit ner 3 bewerten.

positiv

Zugverlegung sieht wirklich sauber aus
bis auf eine winzig kleine Stelle keinerlei Kratzer oder ähnliches
Bremsen sind 1a eingestellt und entlüftet (soweit man das bis jetzt beurteilen kann)
Am Innenlager und anderen Teilen wurde bei der Montage reichlich Fett/Montagepaste verwendet

negativ

Beide Horstlink Lager waren nicht richtig fest gezogen (haben jetzt kein spürbares Spiel mehr)
Das Gewinde der Spezialschraube die Bremsgriff mit Schalthebel verbindet ist rechts völlig kaputt (Schalthebel ist trotz "fester" Schraube quasi locker)
beide Schrauben an der Sattelklemmung sind "zerkaut"
Stiftschraube zur Klemmung des Hauptlagers war vollkommen locker
Hauptlager war dadurch nicht ausreichen vorgespannt (hatte sich vermutlich bei der ersten kurzen Testrunde gesetzt/gelockert)
Alles in allem sollte da wohl etwas aufmerksamer gearbeitet werden.

Dann ist da allerdings noch die Sache mit der Kettenstrebe. Habe mal ein Bild gemacht damit man sieht was ich mit wellig meine. Hoffe man kann es erkennen. Im Bereich wo Reifen und Felge dahinter liegen kann man die zwei Dellen eigentlich recht gut sehen. Mit der Hand ist da noch einiges mehr spürbar.

Ist das bei euren ICBs auch so oder sollte ich mir da Gedanken machen?


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

sorry @KainerM aber das ist Schmarn....
robust hat mit toleranzen mal nichts zu tun. und eine reverb o.ä. ohne spiel zu bauen ist unmöglich. da müsste man sich schon eine komplett neue Funktionsweise ausdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci1988 (2. Juli 2014)

Hmm also ich muss leider sagen dass ich solche "dellen, wellen" nicht habe.......kann dir leider auch nicht sagen ob diese delle ein größeres Problem darstellt!?! 

@Cyborg, danke, ich werde mal alle schrauben kontrollieren, nachziehen und hoffen dass das Spiel im Horst link weg ist, werde dann berichten ob es sich bessert


----------



## onkel_c (2. Juli 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> ... Sry aber das ist einfach nur eine Frage der Konstruktion, der verwendeten Materialien und Teile. Ich würde eher mal sagen das diese Spiel in kauf genommen wird damit die Stütze 5 Gramm leichter ist und 20€ weniger kostet. Das sind für mich die einzigen plausiblen Gründe....



wären federgabeln, wirklich spielfrei, würden sie verklemmen, ja.
der unterschied liegt grundsätzlich darin, dass man eine federgabel nicht per klemme noch zusätzlich zuwürgt.

aber ich habe keine ahnung davon, gebe ich ja zu.


----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juli 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Also müssten deiner Meinung nach nahezu alle Federgabeln klemmen? Sry aber das ist einfach Blödsinn, wenn ich an meine Dorado denke, dann ist der Reibmoment unterirdisch klein wenn ich das Tauchrohr von Hand bewege. Und das ist seitlich absolut spielfrei, in jeder Position und Lage. Sry aber das ist einfach nur eine Frage der Konstruktion, der verwendeten Materialien und Teile. Ich würde eher mal sagen das diese Spiel in kauf genommen wird damit die Stütze 5 Gramm leichter ist und 20€ weniger kostet. Das sind für mich die einzigen plausiblen Gründe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juli 2014)

Ist bei mir auch so, und bei einigen anderen Bildern hab ichs auch schon gesehen....sieht aus wie gewollt/fertigungsbedingt. Stört mich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

ich hab die beule weiter hinten. ist aber nicht fertigungs sonder benutzungs bedingt :-(


----------



## Garfieldzzz (2. Juli 2014)

Es hat noch ein Icb 03 in L zu seinem Besitzer geschafft. Aufbau sieht auf den ersten Blick io aus. Die Welle wuf der Bremsenseite hab ich auch, macht mir den Eindruck das die vom Hydroforming herrührt. Zum rest sag ich noch nix da noch nicht zerlegt.

Kurios: fxxl hatte das Rad mit 3299€ ausgezeichnet...

Edit: Einige meiner Schrauben sind auch angekaut

Lieferumfang: 
-26" Ausfallenden
-Bremsentransportsicherung 2x
-3x UST Ventil
-9mm Schnellspannadapter
-Felgenband
-Reverb Entlüftungskit
-Kleinteile Reverb
-Zughalter und Schrauben 2-Fach und ?-Fach)
-Match Maker X für Links


----------



## KainerM (2. Juli 2014)

Sooo, ich habe meinen Ersatzdämpfer erhalten. Auch bei diesem sitzen die Gleitlagerachsen _bombenfest_. Bewegen in irgendeiner Form, sei es drehen oder verschieben, ohne Werkzeug unmöglich, auch nicht mit Gewalt. Eine 1a Presspassung hat RockShox da hinbekommen. Beim kurzen Lager ists gar so schlimm, dass es die Gleitschicht ausm Gleitlager rausgepresst hat. Funktion des Bauteils ist da keine mehr gegeben.

Also noch mal der Appell an alle:
*Kontrolliert bei euren Monarch Plus die Gleitlager vom Dämpfer!*
Wenn die klemmen spricht der Hinterbau nicht richtig an, und wenn sie _gut_ klemmen ruiniert ihr den Dämpfer auch noch mit!



So darf das nie aussehen...

Also ich für meinen Teil werde mich jetzt nach Huberbuchsen umsehen...


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. Juli 2014)

Also dem ersten Bild hier zugrundeliegend ist X1=4mm und X2=6,3mm ...also schon drüber :-( Die Wippe passt also nicht so ganz....

War schon leicht Spannung beim Verbau auszumachen. Die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen geht beim lockern dann ca. 1-2mm nach rechts rüber aus der Flucht...was nun tun?

Ist nen 2014er Rahmen...

Anhang anzeigen 302842 Anhang anzeigen 302843 Anhang anzeigen 302844 Anhang anzeigen 302845 Anhang anzeigen 302846 Anhang anzeigen 302847 Anhang anzeigen 302848 Anhang anzeigen 302849 Anhang anzeigen 302850


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 302850


 bist du dir da sicher mit der bremsleitungsverlegeung?


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher mit der bremsleitungsverlegeung?




Das ist nur alles schnell rangebaut worden....das wird alles noch getauscht. Die  Leitungen stammen noch vom AMR+ 7500. Das wird schon noch passend gemacht.

Primär geht es jetzt mal darum, was mit der Wippe los ist. Ob das so geht oder nicht....da wäre ich über Input froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

wenn die wippe nicht genau mittig ist kann man damit leben. das ist optik.

wenn der Dämpfer aber nicht fluchtet, also mit kraft in die wippe gebracht werden muss, würde das bike bei mir sofort zurück gehen.
ohne überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wenn die wippe nicht genau mittig ist kann man damit leben. das ist optik.
> 
> wenn der Dämpfer aber nicht fluchtet, also mit kraft in die wippe gebracht werden muss, würde das bike bei mir sofort zurück gehen.
> ohne überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren.



An der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen hat es mit den Huber Buchsen hald nur mit a bisi Kraft geklappt. So scheint er schon zu gehen....wie gesagt. X1=4mm X2=6,3mm. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher wieviel jetzt noch in der Toleranz liegt und ab wieviel es kritisch wird....


----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher mit der bremsleitungsverlegeung?


Was ist daran verkehrt? Hab ich vorhin ebenso gemacht, bietet sich ja an? Btw. darf ich jetzt die hintere Bremse entlüften, da ich beim kürzen Mist gebaut habe...vorne hats super geklappt. Weis jemand ein günstiges, gutes Kit?
Tante Edit sagt, ich hab die Verlegung von nem anderen Bike gemeint, sorry.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

naja die große Schlaufe mit der man super an Ästen usw hängen bleibt?
banjo nach vorne drehen und gerade raus... weniger Entlüftungsprobleme, kein hängenbleiben, paar g weniger - schöner usw....


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> naja die große Schlaufe mit der man super an Ästen usw hängen bleibt?
> banjo nach vorne drehen und gerade raus... weniger Entlüftungsprobleme, kein hängenbleiben, paar g weniger - schöner usw....



Merlin hat ja recht und war auch noch geplant es zu machen...


----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juli 2014)

Jaaaaa....ich dachte du meinst ein anderes Bild, hab's dann auch gesehen.


----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2014)

die Jungs bei Carver sind schon von der schnellen sorte....

nur gut ein Jahr um eine Mail zu lesen




oder es hat mal wieder einer gekündigt weil er es dort nicht aushält....
und jetzt wurde das email konto geleert


----------



## speci1988 (3. Juli 2014)

Oder die Putzfrau ist ausversehen beim reinigen der Tastatur auf Enter gekommen, daraufhin wurde sie gekündigt.....


----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2014)

War übrigens nur eine Lesebestätigung....

Hab nachgeschaut - auf die Antwort warte ich immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (3. Juli 2014)

Heute nachgemessen, meine Wippe hat ziemlich genau den gleichen Versatz wie die von @nimbus_leon  also werd ich mein Rad jetz auch erstmal zerreissen und messen ob der Dämpfer grade läuft....


----------



## Azrael85 (3. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> War übrigens nur eine Lesebestätigung....
> 
> Hab nachgeschaut - auf die Antwort warte ich immer noch.



Ich hab heute heute morgen auch ~5 Lesebestätigungen zu mails der letzten 3 Monate bekommen..... dafür scheint nun mein Rad welches laut Spedition letzten Freitag oder diesen Montag ankommen hätte sollen irgendwo auf dem Postweg verlohren gegangen zu sein. Wenn mich die ganze Sache nicht schon derart ärgern würde fände ich das ja fast lustig..

LG


----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2014)

lol scheinbar müssen die mails löschen weil sie nicht genug Speicher haben....

wenn man denen eine mail schickt kommt zurück das das Postfach voll ist.

sehr professionell - ist ja heute fast nicht möglich genug Postfach zu haben.
Mein privates hat 50GB, und kostet mich paar cent im Monat.


Wegen mir sollen die alle alten mails löschen und in Zukunft mal anfangen welche zu beantworten. Am telefon kommt man mit seinen Problemen ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## nimbus_leon (3. Juli 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> Heute nachgemessen, meine Wippe hat ziemlich genau den gleichen Versatz wie die von @nimbus_leon  also werd ich mein Rad jetz auch erstmal zerreissen und messen ob der Dämpfer grade läuft....



Wie genau erkenne ich, ob er gerade läuft? Gibts da ne Möglichkeit das einfach zu messen? Oder sichtbar zu machen?


----------



## nimbus_leon (3. Juli 2014)

Klar, einfach so ohne Probleme geht er nicht rein. Aber a bisi Toleranzbereich gibts ja immer..


----------



## Garfieldzzz (3. Juli 2014)

Ich werde versuchen nachzumessen ob die Wippe sich gegenüber der Dämpferaufnahme beim Einfedern seitlich bewegt. Beispielsweise durch einspannen eines Winkels in die Dämpferaufnahme (einmal rechts, einmal links). Dann rechts und  links von der Wippe aus messen. Außerdem natürlich die Kontrolle ob der Dämpfer gerade und ohne großen Kraftaufwand in die Aufnahmen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (3. Juli 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen nachzumessen ob die Wippe sich gegenüber der Dämpferaufnahme beim Einfedern seitlich bewegt. Beispielsweise durch einspannen eines Winkels in die Dämpferaufnahme (einmal rechts, einmal links). Dann rechts und  links von der Wippe aus messen. Außerdem natürlich die Kontrolle ob der Dämpfer gerade und ohne großen Kraftaufwand in die Aufnahmen geht.



Also ganz ohne Kraftaufwand ging er nicht rein, aber total reinqurtschen musste ich auch nicht...fehlte so ca 1mm


----------



## Tobiwan (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte deutliches Spiel am Hinterrad und das Problem kam von der Dämpferaufnahme. Mit 2 x 0,15mm Scheiben war dem geholfen und seitdem passt alles Bestens. Das Rad ist eine Wucht und ballert bergab auf 170 flach wie ein Dh´ler - geht aber genauso mit 150 steil wie ein AM bergauf. 
Heisst für mich: Wie bei allen Rahmen (!!!) muss man mit den Schwächen leben können und das geht beim ICB ziemlich gut - dafür bekommt man ein 1A Bike mit unglaublich großem Einsatzbereich!


----------



## speci1988 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,habe nun mal das bike genauer unter die Lupe genommen,soweit passt alles außer der Horst link...... Ich habe ein radiales Spiel welches ich durch stärkeres spannen der schrauben nicht weg bekommen und logischer Weise auch nicht so gut ist wenn ich die schrauben so anknalle......jetzt die Frage,ist es bedenklich trotz des Spieles zu fahren? Oder soll ich größere buchsen drehen?!Soll ich neuen gleitlagersatz mit buchsen kaufen... Was soll ich nur tun?? Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## McGeifer (9. Juli 2014)

Das tät mich auch mal interesiern, da ich auch leichtes Spiel habe und da so eigentlich nicht lassen/hinnehmen möchte.


----------



## speci1988 (9. Juli 2014)

So habe jetzt mal die buchsen und den gleitlagersatz vom Horst link ausgebaut, und habe festellen müssen dass die buchsen irgendwie viel zu klein sind, da is massig Spiel wenn ich die gleitlager über die buchsen schiebe( locker 0,3mm,vom Durchmesser).....somit werde ich morgen mal neue buchsen drehen und mal schauen ob es dadurch besser wird!! Ich werde morgen weiter berichten


----------



## KainerM (10. Juli 2014)

Also, nachdem die neuen Buchsen auch wieder einen wirklich guten Pressfit hatten (hielten besser als manch ein Innenlager...) hab ich mich mal dran gemacht das Problem zu lösen. Hubers waren mir dann doch ein wenig teuer; also hab ich das Gleitlager "nachgearbeitet". Soll heißen: ich habe die DU-Bushings im Dämpfer abgefeilt bis die Buchsen mit vertretbarem Kraftaufwand rein gingen. Nachdem der Dämpfer eh ausschließlich auf Druck belastet wird habe ich dafür einfach an der "Ausenseite" (also die Seite der Bushings, die weiter von der Dämpfermitte entfernt ist) Material weggenommen bis die Buchse rein ging. Jetzt lassen sich die Buchsen sogar von Hand einschieben, und wenn sie im Rahmen geklemmt werden drehen sich die Buchsen im Lager, nicht im Rahmen - mit relativ geringem Kraftaufwand. So ist das mMn vertretbar, und in Belastungsrichtung habe ich nach wie vor die rote Gleitbeschichtung. Auf der anderen Seite musste ich doch ziemlich viel Material wegnehmen, das ging bis weit in die Sinterbronze rein...

Der Grund warum ich nicht die Buchsen überdreht habe liegt einfach darin, dass sie ja beschichtet sind - und die Beschichtung ist sicherlich positiv für die Gleitpaarung. So viel Kompetenz traue ich RS dann doch zu.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2014)

die seite kennst aber schon ?
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/

sollen wir nochmal eine Igus Sammelbestellung machen ?


----------



## KainerM (10. Juli 2014)

Igus Sammelbestellung klingt nicht blöd, ich wär da gleich dabei. Das jetzt ist keine Lösung für die Ewigkeit, aber für den Sommerurlaub sollte es reichen  Immerhin sind die Buchsen ja von besserer Qualität als diese roh überdrehten Alubuchsen von "damals".

mfg


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juli 2014)

Wieviel würde ein Satz Lager bei einer Sammelbestellung denn ungefähr kosten? Evtl. würde ich einfach mitbestellen, auch wenn noch kein Bederf besteht.


----------



## KainerM (10. Juli 2014)

Sollten nicht die Welt kosten. Merlin, wenn du das übernehmen willst, schreib 8 Stück für mich auf.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (10. Juli 2014)

Die Igus Buchsen kosten etwa 2€ das Stück beim Herrn Huber.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2014)

ich würd auch einen satz für den dämpfer nehmen.


----------



## nationrider (25. Juli 2014)

Wer noch ein 02er in L und 650b sucht:

in Münster bei XXL Hürter steht noch eins, Quali und Aufbau wirkte sogar recht ansprechend


----------



## ~joe~ (9. August 2014)

Servus

liebäugel nen bissel mit dem ICB 02 650B, kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer das Rad ist?
Auf der Seite steht 14,4kg stimmt das oder gehört der Wert ins Reich der Mythen?
Hat jemand sein 650B schon mal gewogen und hat verlässliche Daten?!

Und hat die 2014er Generation immer noch so viele Mängel?
Hab nen bissel quer gelesen und da scheint mir das so.
Gibts ne gute Aufstellung auf was man alles achten muss?

Danke


----------



## cocaine78 (9. August 2014)

Moin, mein 650b Selbstaufbau wiegt genau 14,52 Kg, bei errechneten 14,00


----------



## Kharne (9. August 2014)

[QUOTE="~joe~, post: 12206224]
Gibts ne gute Aufstellung auf was man alles achten muss?
[/QUOTE]

Einfach nicht kaufen.


----------



## ~joe~ (9. August 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Moin, mein 650b Selbstaufbau wiegt genau 14,52 Kg, bei errechneten 14,00


Danke geht mir aber ums Gewicht vom ICB02 650B.
Bin zwar kein Gewichtsfetischist aber interessieren tut es mich schon was der Hobel in real wiegt 



Kharne schrieb:


> Einfach nicht kaufen.


Ernsthaft so schlimm? Weil Preis/Ausstatung/Design - mäßig is es ja schon sehr geil


----------



## cocaine78 (9. August 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Danke geht mir aber ums Gewicht vom ICB02 650B.
> Bin zwar kein Gewichtsfetischist aber interessieren tut es mich schon was der Hobel in real wiegt
> 
> 
> Ernsthaft so schlimm? Weil Preis/Ausstatung/Design - mäßig is es ja schon sehr geil


 Aber meins ist bis auf die Farbe doch fast identisch? Aber heeeeeeeey....passt schon


----------



## Kharne (9. August 2014)

Ja, so schlimm. 
Lies dich einfach durch, wenn du mehr Details haben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (10. August 2014)

Na so schlimm ist es sicherlich nicht....

Hier schreibt mit Sicherheit auch nicht jeder ICB-Besitzer seine Erfahrungen nieder. Erfahrungsgemäß schreiben doch meist nur die, die auch Probleme mit ihrem Bike haben und alles ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht am ICB.


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Wieviele ICB´s gibbet denn?  300 waren es in der ersten Charge, in der 2. nichtmal mehr.
Wieviele Leute schreiben über Probleme? Wie lange hat´s gedauert bis die Jungs mit den krummen R´n´C Rahmen neue gekriegt haben? Wie war die Qualität bei denen? Wie ist die allgemeine Aufbauqualität? Wie lange dauerts bis man bei FXXL was auf Garantie repariert kriegt? 

Das ICB ist ein tolles Bike, aber es gibt mehr als genug gleichwertige Alternativen mit besseren Servicepartnern.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. August 2014)

Welche Räder gibt es denn noch, die eine Federwegsverstellung von ca. 150-190mm haben? 150/170 oder 160/180 würde mir eigentlich reichen. Ein Banshee Rune wäre zwar weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste, aber 1600€ für Rahmen+CCDB Air sind mir dann doch deutlich zu viel. Und eine Federwegsverstellung hat der Rahmen auch nicht. An meinem ICB habe ich bis auf Kleinkram wie Knackgeräusche übrigens bisher keine Probleme gefunden.


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

Wer benutzt die Verstellung denn? Siehe Thread zur SL Wippe -> kaum jemand 

Darüber können wir uns jetzt streiten bis zum Ende des Jahres, wir werden zu keinem Ergebnis kommen 

Ich bleibe dabei: Mit FXXL als Servicepartner und dem bisherigen Ablauf kann ich niemandem empfehlen ein ICB oder überhaupt ein Carver bzw. was von FXXL zu kaufen.


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. August 2014)

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es genug zufriedene ICB-Fahrer (mich eingeschlossen).
Mein RnC Selbstaufbau läuft vom ersten Tag so geil...
Wippenversatz ist minimal, Knackgeräusche habe ich keine und der Horstlink ist unauffällig.

Bin echt happy mit dem Teil und kann zumindest das Frameset nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Die Kompletträder schwanken wahrscheinlich mit der Filiale, die es aufgebaut hat.


----------



## knuspi (11. August 2014)

Schau mal in andere Foren, es gibt mit jedem Hersteller mal Probleme. Über die Service-Qualität von FXXL brauchen wir natürlich nicht reden, die ist wahrlich nicht gut. Ansonsten ist das ICB in meinen Augen ein supertolles Fahrrad was mir nicht mehr Probleme bereitet hat, wie mein Canyon vorher. Aussagen wie "Einfach nicht kaufen" find ich daher einfach nur falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael85 (11. August 2014)

Also ich habe meines noch nicht sehr lange aber Probleme konnte ich bisher keine feststellen.
Service ist sicher nicht besonders dafür ist das Rad eben günstig.
Ich kann dir allerdings versichern das ich nie wieder bei FXXL bzw. Carver bestellen würde, wenn allerdings eines sauber aufgebaut im Laden um die Ecke steht spricht wahrscheinlich nicht allzuviel dagegen.

LG


----------



## f4lkon (11. August 2014)

@Kharne wie viele Service-Fälle hast du schon mit deinem ICB abgewickelt? Deine Post sind so reich an EIGENEN Erfahrung die du mit deinen ICB, wovon du sicher gleich mehrere besitzen musst, gesammelt hast, dass ich mich wohl richtig glücklich schätzen kann nichts davon bestätigen zu können.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wer benutzt die Verstellung denn? Siehe Thread zur SL Wippe -> kaum jemand
> 
> Darüber können wir uns jetzt streiten bis zum Ende des Jahres, wir werden zu keinem Ergebnis kommen


Wir können es auch lassen, weil das gar nicht meine Frage war. Ich habe für mich nach einer Alternative mit Federwegsverstellung gefragt und nicht nach einem halbwegs ähnlichen Rad für irgendwen. Mir ist egal, wer wie oft die Verstellung nutzt.



> Ich bleibe dabei: Mit FXXL als Servicepartner und dem bisherigen Ablauf kann ich niemandem empfehlen ein ICB oder überhaupt ein Carver bzw. was von FXXL zu kaufen.


 Ich habe den Eindruck, du bist immer fleißiger dabei allen Leuten, die sich nach Cerver erkundigen, pauschal "Finger weg!" zu antworten. Das erinnert stark an die ganzen YT-Hater. Ein etwas differenzierteres Bild von der Angelegenheit sollte drin sein. Zumindest sowas wie: "Das ICB funktioniert gut, aber die Verarbeitung kann Mängel haben und der Service von FXXL ist zumindest zur Zeit genauso wenig vorhanden wie bei Versendern. Wenn man ein funktionierendes ICB bekommt, kann man damit lange Spaß haben. Wenn nicht, muss man Glück mit den Servicepartnern haben."


----------



## McGeifer (18. August 2014)

Nabend!

Hab mal ne Info für alle die sich evt. noch ein *ICB 03* holen wollen. In Mainz bei F.XXL steht eins reduziert auf *2299€*. Sah auf den ersten Blick bis auf ein paar winzige Macken gut aus. Steht bis jetzt auch nicht im Onlineshop.








Dann war ich dem Atemzug gleich noch mit meinem 02er dort, da ich ja Spiel im Horstlinklager habe. Haben sich meinem Radel auch gleich angenommen und die Achse die durch das Lager geht sammt Lager getauscht. Uns siehe da, momentan kein Spiel feststellbar. Werde die Tage berichten ob es auch dabei geblieben ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe bis jetzt nix am Service zu meckern, schon der E-Mail Verkehr ging flott und reibungslos von statten.

grüße


----------



## f4lkon (18. August 2014)

In Sankt Augustin sind die 2014er um 200 Euro reduziert. Da war noch ein 02er in M und 02fr in L


----------



## Usedomer (19. August 2014)

Wow das ist mal ne fette Reduzierung. Jemand mal in Hamburg Bergedorf gewesen in letzter Zeit?


----------



## cmi (19. August 2014)

Ne Reduzierung um 1500eur? Irgendwie werde ich da skeptisch


----------



## KainerM (19. August 2014)

Naja, ist halt das Vorjahresmodell...

mfg


----------



## nino85 (19. August 2014)

Wow. Hätte ich nicht schon eins, würde ich da wirklich schwach werden. Bei dem Preis kann man schon fast hingehen und bei nichtgefallen einen Rahmen nach Wahl dazukaufen und den ICB-Rahmen abstoßen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2014)

oder teile tauschen... oder sich eine gut ausgestattete sitzstrebe in passender farbe kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (19. August 2014)

Komm wir machen halbe halbe, ich nehme bremsen, schaltung, kurbel, gabel und laufräder, du den rest


----------



## f4lkon (19. August 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Ne Reduzierung um 1500eur? Irgendwie werde ich da skeptisch



Ganz einfach. Grip Shift


----------



## Kharne (19. August 2014)

Das ist fast schon normal, die 8k Cannondales kriegst du nach der Eurobike regelmässig um 5k oder weniger


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Komm wir machen halbe halbe, ich nehme bremsen, schaltung, kurbel, gabel und laufräder, du den rest


gabel und schaltung würd ich auch nehmen.


----------



## nino85 (19. August 2014)

Mist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Grip Shift


Wo ist da das Problem? Schon mal ne X01 mit GripShift gefahren? Hab es gewagt nach über 15Jahren mal keinen Shifter zu nehmen und muss sagen, die neuen kugelgelagerten Shifter sind die ideale Ergänzung für 1x11. Du kannst einfach mit einem Mal zwei, drei oder noch mehr Gänge auf einmal durch ziehen. In beide Richtungen. Macht die ganze Sache intuitiver. Und das Cockpit noch aufgeräumter.


----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem? Schon mal ne X01 mit GripShift gefahren? Hab es gewagt nach über 15Jahren mal keinen Shifter zu nehmen und muss sagen, die neuen kugelgelagerten Shifter sind die ideale Ergänzung für 1x11. Du kannst einfach mit einem Mal zwei, drei oder noch mehr Gänge auf einmal durch ziehen. In beide Richtungen. Macht die ganze Sache intuitiver. Und das Cockpit noch aufgeräumter.



Kein Problem, nur eine kauzig subjektive Einschätzung meinerseits, die keine Wertung bezogen auf die Leute die sowas fahren enthält.


----------



## ~joe~ (2. September 2014)

Servus

schau mir die Tage wohl bei nen Fahrrad XXL Laden nen 650B ICB 02 an.
Auf was soll ich den besonders achten um zu schaun ob es jut aufgebaut ist?
Also Bremsen, Zugverlegung ist klar aber wie prüfe ich das mit der Qualität des Hinterbaus?
Und was gibts beim Horst Link zu beachten? Und was sollte ich noch checken?

lg


----------



## doriuscrow (11. September 2014)

In Chemnitz steht bei XXL ein 02er in M ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (11. September 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> schau mir die Tage wohl bei nen Fahrrad XXL Laden nen 650B ICB 02 an.
> Auf was soll ich den besonders achten um zu schaun ob es jut aufgebaut ist?
> ...



Können wir die Tage mal bequatschen


----------



## Azrael85 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin ja spät aber doch noch Besitzer eines ICB 3 2014 geworden. Es funktioniert auch alles soweit wie es soll nur stören mich schon länger die schönen rostigen Schrauben im Oberrohr welche zum verschließen der beiden nicht benötigten Bohrungen für eine Zugverlegung am Oberrohr dienen. Also wollte ich diese gestern in einem übermotivierten Moment der Langeweile mal demontieren und abmessen. Ich habe die Schrauben schön mit Kriechöl eingesprüht etwas gewartet und dann versucht die erste zu demontieren. Leider hielt die Schraube nicht viel davon und hat nach der ersten umdrehung beschlossen leer durchzudrehen woraus ich schließe, dass das Gewinde sich gelöst hat.
Eventuell lässt sich die Schraube trotzdem demontieren aber ich befürchte, dass sich das Gewinde dann lösst und im Rahmen umher burzelt und es mir nicht möglich sein wird eine neue Schraube zu montieren.
Gibt es hierzu irgendwelche Tipps oder Erfahrungen?
Ich hätte eventuell auch gleich die Schrauben der anderen montierten Zugfühungen ersätzt um etwas Farbe auf das Bike zu bekommen sind diese ähnlich empfindlich?

Bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.

LG Jakob


----------



## Garfieldzzz (22. Oktober 2014)

Punkt 1: Vorsicht, die schrauben sind teilweise aus Alu und vertragen sich nur mit passgenauem Werkzeug
Punkt 2: Wenn sich das Gewinde mitdreht müsstest du das sehen können, Ansonsten ausbohren, normalerweise müsste sich das klappernde Teil durch Steuerrohr oder Sattelrohr rausschütteln lassen. Wenn wieder ein Gewinde rein soll bieten sich Nietmuttern an, sind meistens auch verbaut. Wenn die Schraube aufgrund von rundem Gewinde nicht mag und sich packen lässt vorsichtig mit einer Zange unter zug rausschrauben. Bei kaputten Schraubenköpfen helfen auch Linksdreher


----------



## Azrael85 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, danke für die Tipps ich habe es zur Sicherheit sein gelassen und nichts mehr weiter angegriffen so motiviert bin ich dann doch nicht.
Aber tolle Werbung für Carver mich haben schon ein paar Leute gefragt wo man diese totschicken rostigen Schrauben bestellen kann....


LG Jakob


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (15. Februar 2015)

Wieviele ICB's gab es Eigtl in Lila eloxiert? Weiß das jemand? ^^


----------



## Kharne (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab grade mal spaßeshalber die Website von FXXL und Carver gecheckt: 

Wie kein ICB mehr? Wer hätte das nur erwartet 

Ich drücke allen Besitzern die Daumen, dass eure Böcke noch lange halten und ihr nie Ersatzteile braucht, die es so mal eben nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2015)

Das heißt ab nächstem Jahr CCB (Carver Community Bike) weil man die Verbindung zum IBC anscheinend wohl gerne hinter sich lässt. Aber selbst wenn es das in alter Form noch weiter geben würde wäre der Service immer noch für den Arsch.


----------



## arghlol (14. Juni 2015)

Sie haben halt auch die ganzen Zubehör/Ersatzteile aus dem Shop genommen. Ich hoffe man bekommt die Sachen noch bei Carver direkt.

Bei den Lagern war ja zumindest das Hauptlager was spezielles, oder?
Wäre entsprechend unpraktisch, wenn man da keine Ersatzteile mehr bekäme.


----------



## Kharne (14. Juni 2015)

Solange es ein metrisches ist kriegt man das bestimmt irgendwo.


----------



## KainerM (14. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, keine Gefahr. Das "CCB" (Carver Community Bike) ist bis auf die Sitzstreben und die Wippe ident zum ICB...

mfg


----------



## Kharne (14. Juni 2015)

Findet sich nur nicht auf der Website. Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## arghlol (14. Juni 2015)

Das gibt es bisher nur in irgendeinem Vorserienstatus.
Das Modelljahr 2016 ist angepeilt.


----------



## Kharne (14. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme Wetten an.

- Wieder krumme Rahmen
- Wieder total beschissene Montage
- M und L wieder binnen 5 Minuten ausverkauft, weil´s ein echtes Knallerangebot wird und Stückzahl wieder unter 300 Stück
- Oder keine Sau interessierts, weil die Leute die´s interessieren würde nix mehr bei der Fa. Carver kaufen werden
- Oder keine Sau interessierts, weil ads Rad einfach nicht mehr interessant ist, weil P/L mäßig Durchschnitt bis schlecht


----------



## arghlol (14. Juni 2015)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hatte ich eher Glück mit meinem ICB. Auch an der Montage war bei mir nichts zu beanstanden.
Aber ich sehe auch keinen Grund zu der Annahme, dass sich insgesamt irgendwas bessern könnte beim nächsten Modelljahr.


----------



## McGeifer (16. Juni 2015)

Ich selber bin mit meine ICB auch super zufrieden. War ein absolut 1a Kauf, den ich bis jetzt für keine Sekunde bereut habe. Das Ersatzteil Thema ist jedoch wirklich so ne Sache. Mal schauen was da mit dem CCB wird.


----------



## arghlol (16. Juni 2015)

Bei genauererem Hinsehen habe ich doch noch ein paar Ersatzteile im Shop gefunden: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/catalogsearch/result/marke.9228/?q=icb

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle bzw. eine Alternative für die 1x Zughalter? Mir fehlt einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2015)

Die hat jeder halbwegs gut sortierte Laden


----------



## arghlol (16. Juni 2015)

Ahjo, unter "cable guide" ist tatsächlich was zu finden


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2015)

Schwierig sind an sich nur 4-fach Halter. Die hatten mal Alutech und Carver, sonst


----------



## Kharne (21. Juni 2015)

Wer Interesse an nem XL (?) ICB hat, der kann ja mal hier gucken:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/599296-carver-icb

Ist jedenfalls schön gerade ^^


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an nem XL (?) ICB hat, der kann ja mal hier gucken:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/599296-carver-icb
> 
> Ist jedenfalls schön gerade ^^


da fällt mir mal wieder auf wie schön doch die orginalen Sitzstreben sind. Raw sieht einfach kacke aus. Aber angeblich bemühe man sich um ersatz bllaaaaaa blub  

Was kommt bei dir nach dem icb?


----------



## arghlol (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube das ist nicht seins und er hatte auch nie eins.. Wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Kharne (22. Juni 2015)

Richtig. Ich wollte eins haben, hab die Kohle dafür beiseite gelegt... Und dann wars 2 Stunden vor offiziellem Verkaufsstart ausverkauft.

Von dem gesparten Geld hab ich mir jetzt ein Auto gekauft und noch das eine oder andere Spielzeug 

Btw: Habe ein Voltage FR


----------

